# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  الأنوار في سيرة النبي المختار

## أبو فراس السليماني

*الأنـوار*
*في سيرة النبي المختــار*

*صلوات الله وسلامه عليه* 

بطريقة سؤال وجــواب 

بقلم
الشيخ سليمان بن محمد اللهيميد
جزاه الله تعالى خيرا 

الموقع 

_www.almotaqeen.net_ 

*=============* 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*1 } متى ولـد النبي* صلى الله عليه وسلم* وأيـن ؟*

ولد يوم الإثنين ، الثاني عشر من ربيع الأول في مكة .

عن أبي قتادة :
 ( أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
سئل عن صوم يوم الإثنين ،
 فقال : ذاك يوم ولدت فيه ) 

رواه مسلم 

قال ابن القيم :
( لا خلاف أنه ولد صلى الله عليه وسلم بجوف مكة ،

وأن مولده كان عام الفيل ) .


*2 } ما هو نسب* *النبي* صلى الله عليه وسلم* ؟*

قال ابن القيم:

 ( هو خير أهل الأرض نسباً على الإطلاق ، 

فهو محمد بن عبد الله بن عبد المطلب بن هاشم ،
 بن عبد مناف بن قصي بن كلاب بن مرة …. ) .


ولذلك لم يستطع أبو سفيان 
أن ينكر علو نسب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 
على الرغم مما كان عليه من عداء للرسول قبل إسلامه

 فقال:
 ( هو فينا ذو نسب ) 

متفق عليه .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*3 } ما الحكمة من علو نسبه صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟* 
حتى لا يكون لأعداء الإسلام سلاح في أيديهم
للصد عن سبيل الله . 
وحتى لا يتوهم متوهم أن رسالته 
ما هي إلا وسيلة لغاية 
وهي تغيير وضعه الاجتماعي . 
وقال النووي: 
( قيل أنه أبعد من انتحاله الباطل ،
وأقرب إلى انقياد الناس له ) . 

*4 } ما اسم والد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومتى مات ؟* 
اسمه عبد الله بن عبد المطلب . 
قال ابن القيم :
( توفي ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حمْل ) ، 
ورجحه ابن حجر في فتح الباري . 
قال ابن كثير:
( وهـذا أبلغ اليتم وأعلى مراتبه ) . 
وقد ذكر الله يتمه في القرآن
فقال سبحانه:
( ألم يجدك يتيماً فآوى ) . 

مات في المدينة عند أخواله بني عدي بن النجار ،
وكان في مهمة تجارية 
فمرض عند العودة ومات
فدفن هناك .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*5 } اذكر بعض أسماء الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم*
* وما هو أشهرها ؟*

عن أبي سعيد الخدري . قال : 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:

 ( إن لي أسماء :
 أنا محمد ، 
وأنا أحمد ،
 وأنا الماحي الذي يمحو الله بي الكفر ،
 وأنا الحاشر الذي يحشر الناس على قدمي ،
 وأنا العاقب )

 متفق عليه .

زاد ابن سعد 
( .. والخاتم ) .


وأشهرها
 ( أحمد ، ومحمد ) .

 قال ابن حجر:
 ( وأشهرهما محمد ،
 وقد تكرر في القرآن ) .


*6 } كم مرة ذكر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم باسمه محمد ؟*

ذكر في القرآن ( 4 ) مرات .

قال تعالى :
( وما محمد إلا رسول قد خلت من قبله الرسل ) 
. } آل عمران : 144 { .

وقال تعالى:
 { ما كان محمد أبا أحد من رجالكم
 ولكن رسول الله وخاتم النبيين }.

وقال تعالى :
( والذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات 
وآمنوا بما نزل على محمد) 
. } محمد : 2 { .

وقال تعالى: 
( محمد رسول الله ) . 

وأما أحمد

 فورد مرة واحدة حكاية عن عيسى
 قال:
{ ومبشراً برسول يأتي من بعدي اسمه أحمد}.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*7 } ما أول أمر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟* 
عن أبي أمامة . قال : قلت : يا نبي الله !
ما كان أول بدء أمرك ؟ 
قال: 
( دعوة أبي إبراهيم ،
وبشرى عيسى
ورأت أمي نوراً أضاءت منه قصور الشام ) 
رواه أحمد . 
( دعوة أبي إبراهيم ) : 
أي قوله:
( ربنا وابعث فيهم رسـولاً منهم 
يتلو عليهم آياتك 
ويعلمهم الكتاب والحكمة ويزكيهم
إنك أنت العزيز الحكيم ) . 

( بشرى عيسى ) : 
أشار إليه قوله تعالى حاكياً عن المسيح : 
( ومبشراً برسول يأتي من بعدي
اسمه أحمد ) . 
( ورأت أمي نوراً أضاءت منه قصور الشام ) : 
قال ابن رجب : 
( وخروج هذا النور عند وضعه
إشارة إلى ما يجىء به من النور
الذي اهتدى به أهل الأرض
وزال به ظلمة الشرك منه  

كما قال تعالى : 
{ قد جاءكم من الله نور وكتاب مبين
يهدي به الله من اتبع رضوانه سبل السلام
ويخرجهم من الظلمات إلى النور بإذنه
ويهديهم إلى صراط مستقيم } .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*8 } مَنْ مِن أعمام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم**
الذين أدركوا الإسلام* 
*ومن أسلم منهم ؟*


قال ابن حجر:
 ( من عجائب الاتفاق أن الذين أدركهم الإسلام 
من أعمام *النبيصلى الله عليه وسلم* أربعة :

 لم يسلم منهم اثنان وأسلم اثنان ، 
وكان اسم من لم يسلم ينافي اسم أسامي المسلمين ،
 وهما أبو طالب واسمه عبد مناف،
 وأبو لهب واسمه عبد العزى، 

بخلاف من أسلم
 وهما حمزة والعباس ) .

فائدة :

قال ابن حجر في أبي لهب :

( وكني أبا لهب إما بابنه لهب ،
 وإما بشدة حمرة وجنته ) .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*9 } من هن مرضعات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟*

ثويْبة مولاة أبي لهب .

حليمة السعدية : حين أخذته معها إلى بادية قومها ، 
فأقام معها أربع سنين ثم ردته إلى أمه .


*10 } أين استرضع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟*

استرضع في بادية بني سعد
 أرضعته حليمة السعدية .


*11 } ما الحكمة في أن العرب*
* تسترضع الأطفال في البادية ؟*

رغبة في تقوية أجسادهم ،
 وتعويداً وتربية لهم على الاعتماد على النفس منذ الصغر ،
 وتقويماً لألسنتهم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*12 } ماذا حدث له وهو في بادية بني سعد ؟*

وقعت له حادثة شق الصدر .

عن أنس . 
( أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
أتاه جبريل وهو يلعب مع الغلمان ،
 فأخذه فصرعه فشق عن قلبه ،
 فاستخرج القلب ،
 فاستخرج منه علقة ،

 فقال :
 هذا حظ الشيطان منك ،
 ثم غسله في طست من ذهب بماء زمزم
 ثم لأمه ثم أعاده في مكانه ،
 وجاء الغلماء يسـعون إلى أمه }

 يعني ظئره _ مرضعته _

 { فقالوا : إن محمداً قد قُتل .. )
 رواه مسلم .


وفي رواية لأبي نعيم 

( .. كانت حاضنتي من بني سعد بن بكر ،
 فانطلقت أنا وابن لها في بهم لنا
 ولم نأخذ معنا زاد ... ) .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*13 } ما فعلت حليمة السعدية بعد هذه الحادثة ؟*

خشيت عليه حتى ردته إلى أمه ،
 إلى أن بلغ ست سنين .


*14 } ما الحكمة من حادثة شق الصدر ؟*


_ فيها بيان إعداد الله تعالى 
عبده ورسوله محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم
 لتلقي الوحي عنه .


_ تعهد الله عز وجل نبيه 
عن مزالق الطبع الإنساني ووساوس الشيطان .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*15 } ما اسم أُم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومتى ماتت ؟* 
اسمها آمنة بنت وهب . 
قال ابن القيم :  
( لا خلاف أن أمه ماتت بين مكة والمدينة }
بالأبواء 
{ منصرفها من المدينة من زيارة أخواله )* .* 
كان عُمْر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عند وفاة أمه
{ 6 } سنوات . 

*16 } ما الحكمة من يُتْم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟* 
لقد شاء الله أن ينشأ *الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم* يتيماً 
وذلك لحكم ، لعل من أبرزها : 
_ أن لا يكون للمبطلين سبيل إلى إدخال الريبة في القلوب
أو إيهام الناس بأن محمداً إنما رضع لبان دعوته
منذ صباه بإرشاد وتوجيه من أبيه وجده 
ليصل إلى جاه الدنيا باصطناع النبوة . 

_ ولعل في يتمه أسوة للأيتام في كل زمان ومكان ،
ليعرفوا أن اليتم ليس نقمة ،
وأنه لا يجب أن يقعد بصاحبه
عن بلوغ أسمى المراتب .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*17 } من كفل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد وفاة أمه ؟

*كفله جده عبد المطلب  .


*18 } كم كان عمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
 عند وفاة جده عبد المطلب ؟

*قال ابن القيم :

( وكفله جده عبد المطلب ،
 وتوفي ولرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 نحو ثمان سنين ،
 ثم كفله عمه أبو طالب ) .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*20 } بماذا اشتغل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قبل نبوته ؟

*   عمل برعي الغنم .

عن أبي هريرة . قال : 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:

 ( ما من نبي إلا وقد رعى الغنم ؟
 قالوا : وأنت يا رسـول الله ؟
 قال : وأنا ،
 كنت أرعاها على قراريط لأهل مكة ) 

رواه البخاري .


 *21 } ما الحكمة من عمل الأنبياء برعي الغنم ؟

* قال ابن حجر:

 ( قال العلماء : 

الحكمة في إلهام الأنبياء من رعي الغنم قبل النبـوة
 أن يحصل لهم التمرن برعيها
 على ما يكلفونه من القيام بأمر أمتهم  ،

 ولأن مخالطتها  ما يحصل لهم من الحلم والشفقة ) .


  _ أن الله عز وجل لا يعجزه 
أن يهيىء لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم كل وسائل الرفاهية
 ويغنيه عن الكدح سعياً وراء القوت ، 

ولكن اقتضت حكمة الله أن تعلمنا 
أن خير مال الإنسان ما اكتسبه بجهده  .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*22 } ما هي أول امرأة تزوجها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟* 
خديجة بنت خويلد . 
قال ابن القيم
( وهي أول امرأة تزوجها ) . 

*23 } كم كان عُمْر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حين تزوجها ؟* 
كان عمره *صلى الله عليه وسلم* ( 25 ) سنة ،
وهذا قول الجمهور . 

*24} كم كان عمرها حين تزوجها*
*الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟* 
كان عمرها ( 40 ) سنة . 

*25 } اذكر بعض فضائل خديجة ؟* 
عُرفت عند قومها
( بالطاهرة العفيفة ) . 
لم ينكح عليها غيرها حتى ماتت . 
وأُمر *النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم* 
أن يقرأ عليها السلام من ربها .

*أول* امرأة آمنت به . 
جميع أولاده منها
ما عدا إبراهيم فإنه من مارية القبطية .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*26 } اذكر ما تعرفه عن*
* أولاد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟*

الذكور :
 القاسم ، وعبد الله ، وإبراهيم .

الإناث :
 زينب ، ورقية ، وأم كلثوم ، وفاطمة .

مات الأبناء الذكور صغاراً بالاتفاق .


وأما البنات فأدركن البعثة 
ودخلن الإسلام وهاجرن معه .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*27 }  بما شارك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قريشاً ؟

*شاركهم في بناء الكعبة ووضع الحجر الأسود .

روى الإمام أحمد وأهل السير:

 ( أن قريشاً عندما اختلفت
 في وضع الحجر الأسود في مكانه ،

قالوا : اجعلوا بينكم حكماً ،
فقالوا : أول رجل يطلع من الفج ،
 فجاء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 

فقالوا : أتاكم الأمين ،
فقالوا : فوضعه في ثوب ثم دعا بطونهم 
فرفعوا نواحيه
 فوضعه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
 في مكانه المطلوب ) .

( كان عُمْر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
إذ ذاك ( 35 ) سنة ) .

( لولا حكمة الله وهداية رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 إلى هذا الحل لسفكت الدماء ) .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*28 } اذكر بعض الفوائد والحكم من هذا الأمر ؟

*- إن قبول قريش تحكيم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 
في أمر وضع الحجر الأسود في مكانه من البيت الحرام
 ووصفهم له بالأمين ،

 دليل على تربيتة سبحانه لنبيه 
على مكارم الأخلاق
 التي كان من بينها الصدق والأمانـة .

_ إن الاقتراح الذي توصل إليه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
 لحل هذه الأزمة

 كان بتوفيق من الله
 ليلفت أنظار الناس
 إلى ما سيختاره له الله
 من القيام بأمر أكبر من هذا
 لتوحيد الناس ..
 وهو الإسلام.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*29 } اذكر بعض الإرهاصات التي كانت قبل النبوة ؟*


أولاً : تسليم الحجر عليه .

عن جابر بن سمرة . قال :
 قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:

 ( إني لأعرف حجراً بمكة
 كان يسلم علي قبل أن أبعث ،
 إني لأعرفه الآن )

 متفق عليه .


ثانياً : الرؤيا الصالحة .

عن عائشة . قالت:
 ( إن أول ما بدىء به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
من الوحي الرؤيا الصادقة في النوم ،
 فكان لا يرى رؤيا 
إلا جاءت مثل فلق الصبح )

 متفق عليه .


ثالثاً : حبب إليه العزلة والتحنث 

لقول عائشة في الحديث السابق:

 ( ثم حُبب إليه الخلاء ،
 فكان يخلو بغار حراء يتحنث
 _ يتعبد _
 فيه الليالي ذوات العدد ) .


( الخلاء ) الخلوة ، 

قال النووي :
 وهو شأن الصالحين وعباد الله العارفين .

( حراء ) جبل معروف بمكة .

 ( والغار ) نقب في الجبل .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فائدة :*

_ في هذا استحباب العزلة لفترات 
تعين المسلم على التفكير في أحوال المجتمع 
إذا سادت فيه الجاهلية والفساد .


أما الاعتزال الدائم للمجتمع 
فهو مخالف لسنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
 العملية والقولية ،

 فلم يُعرف عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
 أنه اعتزل المجتمع ، 


وقال في نبذ هذه الاتجاهات :

( المؤمن الذي يخالط الناس ويصبر على أذاهم
 خير من الذي لا يخالطهم
 ولا يصبر على أذاهم )

 رواه ابن ماجه .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*30 } متى نزل الوحي على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟* 
يوم الإثنين : 
لحديث أبي قتادة
( أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
سئل عن صيام يوم الإثنين ؟  
فقال : ذاك يوم ولدت فيه
ويوم بعثت فيه )  
رواه مسلم  

قال ابن القيم : 
( ولا خلاف أن مبعثه صلى الله عليه وسلم
كان يوم الإثنين ) .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*31 } كيف كانت بداية الوحي ؟*

عن عائشة . قالت:
 ( أول ما بدىء به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 من الوحي الرؤيا الصادقة ،
 فكان لا يرى رؤيا إلا جاءت مثل فلق الصبح ،
 ثم حبب إليه الخلاء ،
 وكان يخلو بغار حراء ..

 فجاءه الملك فقال : اقرأ ،

 قال : ما أنا بقارىء 
.. ثلاث مرات ..

 إلى أن قال : 

اقرأ باسم ربك الذي خلق ،
 خلق الإنسان من علق ،
 اقرأ وربك الأكرم .. ) 

متفق عليه .

قوله: ( ما أنا بقارىء )
 أي لا أحسن القراءة .

_ اقتضت حكمة الله تعالى أن يكون
 الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أمياً
 لا يعرف القراءة ولا الكتابة ،


 وفي ذلك إبعاد لشبهة الشك في مصدر القرآن ،
 وفي ذلك يقول المولى عز وجل :

{ وما كنت تتلو من قبله من كتاب 
ولا تخطه بيمينك
 إذاً لارتاب المبطلون } .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*32 }  ماذا فعل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد ذلك ؟

*ذهب إلى زوجته خديجة وأخبرها الخبر .


*33 } ماذا قالت له خديجة ،
 وعلى ماذا يدل كلامها ؟

*قالت له :
( كلا ،
 فوالله  لا يخزيك الله ،
إنك لتصل الرحم ،
 وتصدق الحديث ،
 وتحمل الكل ، 
وتعين على نوائب الدهر ) .



وكلامها هذا يدل  :

 على رجحان عقلها وحسن تصرفها
 وفضلها وسلامة فطرتها .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*33 } ماذا نستفيد من كلام خديجة
للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟

*_ استحباب تأنيس من نزل به أمر 
بذكر تيسيره عليه وتهوينه ....

_ أن من نزل به أمر
 استحب له أن [ يعرضه ] على من يثق بنصحه وصحة رأيه .


*34 } ماذا فعلت خديجة بعد ذلك ؟

*ذهبت به إلى ورقة بن نوفل .

ففي حديث عائشة السابق:
 ( ثم انطلقت به خديجة إلى ابن عمها ورقة بن نوفل ،
 وكان امرءاً تنصر في الجاهلية ، 
وكان شيخاً كبيراً قد عمي ،
وأخبره صلى الله عليه وسلم الخبر ) .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*35 } ماذا تمنى ورقـة ؟

*تمنى أن يكون حياً حين يبعث .

قال:
 ( يا ليتني أكون فيها حياً جذعاً
 حين يخرجك قومك ؟

 قال : أو مخرجي هم ؟

 قال : نعم ،
 لم يأت أحد بمثل ما جئت به إلا عودي ، 
وإن يدركني يومك أنصرك نصراً مؤزراً ،
 ثم لم يلبث ورقة أن توفي ) .


قوله ( يا ليتني ) الضمير يعود على أيام الدعوة .

قوله ( جذعاً ) الجذع هو الصغير من البهائم .

في قوله ( يا ليتني . . ) .
جواز تمني المستحيل إذا كان في فعل الخير ،
 لأن ورقــة تمنى أن يعود شاباً وهو مستحيل عادة  


قوله ( أوَ مخرجي هم ) .
استبعد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يخرجوه ،
 لأنه لم يكن فيه سبب يقتضي الإخراج ،
 لما اشتمل عليه من مكارم الأخلاق .


قوله ( لم يأت أحد بمثل .. ) .

ذكر ورقة العلة في إخراجه
 هو مجيئه لهم بالانتقال عن مألوفهم ،
 ولأنه علم من الكتب أنهم لا يجيبونه إلى ذلك .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*36 } ما أول ما أنزل من القرآن ؟*

أول ما أنزل من القرآن
 قوله تعالى:
 ( اقرأ باسم ربك الذي خلق .
 خلق الإنسان من علق ) .


قال النووي:
 ( هذا هو الصواب الذي عليه الجماهير
 من السلف والخلف ) .

لحديث عائشة السابق:

 ( قال : اقرأ ، 
قال : ما أنا بقارىء ..
 قال : اقرأ باسم ربك الذي خلق .. ) .

فقوله: ( ما أنا بقارىء ) 
أي لا أحسن القراءة .

_ هذا صريح في أنه لم يقرأ قبل ذلك شيئاً .

_ ولأن الأمر بالقراءة في الترتيب قبل الأمر بالإنذار .


*37 { ثم ماذا حدث بعد ذلك ؟*

انقطع الوحي .
وقد اختلف كم كانت مدة انقطاعه :

قيل : كانت ستة أشهر ،
 وقيل : كانت أربعين يوماً .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*38 } ما الحكمة من هذا الانقطاع ؟*

- ليحصل للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم التشوق إلى العود .

_ تأكيد أن الوحي ظاهرة منفصلة 
عن ذات الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم .

ولقد جزع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 من هذا الانقطاع .


*39 } ماذا حدث بعد هذا الانقطاع ؟*

بعد هذا الانقطاع نزل عليه الوحي مرة أخرى .

عن جابر . قال :
 قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:

 ( بينما أنا أمشي إذ سمعت صوتاً ،
 فرفعت بصري ،
 فإذا الملك الذي جاءني بحراء
 جالس على كرسي بين السماء والأرض ،

 فرعبت منه ،
 فرجعت فقلت : زملوني زملوني ،

 فأنزل الله :
{ يا أيها المدثر قم فأنذر ،
 إلى قوله : 
والرجز فاهجر } 

متفق عليه .

فحمي الوحي وتواتر .

فكان أول ما نزل بعد فتور الوحي :
( يا أيها المدثر .. ) .

*فائدة :*

صفة الوحي إلى نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم 
توافق صفة الوحي إلى من تقدمه من النبيين .

كما قال تعالى:
 ( إنا أوحينا إليك 
كما أوحينا إلى نوح 
والنبيين من بعده ) .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*40 } اذكر مراتب الوحي كما ذكرها ابن القيم ؟*

قال ابن القيم :

1- الرؤيا الصادقة :
كما في حديث عائشة السابق:
 ( أول ما بدىء به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 الرؤيا الصادقة ) .

2 - ما يلقيه الملك في روعه وقلبه من غير أن يراه :

عن ابن مسعود . قال :
 قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :

( إن روح القدس نفث في رُوعي
 أن لن تموت نفس حتى تستكمل رزقها ، 
فاتقوا الله وأجملوا في الطلب )
 رواه ابن ماجه .

قوله ( روعي ) أي قلبي .

3 - أنه كان يتمثل له الملَك رجلاً :

كما في حديث عمر:
 ( أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال له : 
أتدري من السائل ؟
 قلت : الله ورسوله أعلم ،
 قال : فإنه جبريل أتاكم يعلمكم دينكم )
 رواه مسلم .


4 - أنه كان يأتيه في مثل صلصلة الجرس 
وهو أشده عليه :

عن عائشة :
 ( أن الحارث بن هشام سأل
 رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كيف يأتيك الوحي ؟

 فقال : أحياناً يأتيني مثل صلصلة الجرس 
وهو أشده عليّ
 فيفصم عني وقد وعيت عنه ما قال .. ) 
رواه البخاري .

( صلصلة الجرس ) 
الصلصلة في الأصل صوت وقوع الحديد بعضه على بعض ،
 ثم أطلق على كل صوت له طنين .

( وهو أشده علي ) 

قال الحافظ :
 يفهم منه أن الوحي كله شديد ،
 لكن هذه الصفة أشدها .

( فيفصم عني ) 
أي يقلع عني ويتجلى ما يغشاني .


  5 - كلام الله له منه إليه بلا واسطة ملك :

كما تم ذلك في الإسراء والمعراج 
حيث فرض عليه وعلى أمته الصلوات الخمس 
وتردد عليه في ذلك عدة مرات 
يسأله التخفيف وكان ذلك بإرشاد موسى عليه السلام .


*41 } اذكر مراحل الدعوة* 
*خلال حياة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟*

المرحلة الأولى :

 الدعوة سراً :
واستمرت ثلاث سنين .


المرحلة الثانية :

 الدعوة جهراً :
واستمرت بقية حياته صلى الله عليه وسلم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*42 } اذكر أول أول من أسلم ؟*

*من النساء :*
خديجة بنت خويلد .

*من الرجال :*

أبو بكر الصديق :

حيث قال صلى الله عليه وسلم لعمر:

 ( إن الله بعثني إليكم فقلتم كذبت وقال :
 أبو بكر : صدق .. ) 

رواه البخاري .

وقال هو عن نفسه عندما اختير خليفة للمسلمين :
( ألست أحق الناس بها ؟ 
ألست أول من أسلم ) 

رواه الترمذي .

ومما يدل على قدم إسلام أبي بكر :

قول عمار :
( لقد رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 وما معه إلا خمسة أعبد وامرأتان
 وأبو بكر ) 

رواه البخاري .

وقد اتفق الجمهور 
على أن أبا بكر أول من أسلم من الرجال .

*ومن الصبيان :*

علي بن أبي طالب :

 ( أسلم وعمره عشر سنين
 كما رجح ذلك الحافظ ابن حجر ) .

*ومن الموالي :*

زيد بن حارثة :

ففي قول عمار السابق :
( .. إلا خمسة أعبد .. ) .

قال الحافظ ابن حجر :
( الأعبد هم :
 بلال ،
 وزيد بن حارثة ،
 وعامر بن فهيرة .. ) .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*43 } هل ورقة بن نوفل من السابقين ؟*

نعم ،
 فقد صدق بنبوة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
 حيث قال: ( .. يا ليتني فيها }
 أي أيام الدعوة
 { جذعاً حين يخرجك قومك ، ..
 وإن يدركني يومك أنصرك نصراً مؤزراً ) .


قال صلى الله عليه وسلم:

 ( لا تسبوا ورقة فإني رأيت له جنة أو جنتين )
 رواه البزار .


وقال أيضاً:

 ( قد رأيته فرأيت عليه ثياب بيض ) 
رواه أحمد .


*44 } اذكر بعض من أسلم على يد أبي بكر ؟*

عثمان بن عفان ،
 والزبير بن العوام ،
 وعبـد الرحمن بن عوف ،
 وسعـد بن أبي وقـاص ،
 وطلحة بن عبيد الله 

_ في هذا فضل أبي بكر ، 
وأنه أول داعية بعد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم .

_ بيان فضل الدعوة إلى الله ،
 وفضل من يهدي الله على يديه فرداً أو أفراداً .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*45 } اذكر بعض السابقين إلى الإسلام ؟*

سعد بن أبي وقاص ، 

فقد جاء في رواية صحيحة أنه بقي أسبوعاً :
 ثالث مسلم .

والزبير بن العوام ،
 وعبد الله بن مسعود ،
 وعمار بن ياسر ،
 وبلال بن رباح .

فقد قال عمار:
 ( رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 وما معه إلا خمسة أعبد وامرأتان
 وأبو بكر ) .

وقال ابن مسعود :
( أول من أظهر إسلامه سبعة :
 رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
 وأبو بكر ،
 وعمار ،
 وأمه سمية ،
 وصهيب ،
 وبلال ،
 والمقداد )

 رواه أحمد . 


عمرو بن عنبسة .

 فقد قال :
( فلقد رأيتني إذ ذاك ربع الإسلام ) .


ففي فترة وجيزة 
وصل عدد الذين الذين سبقوا إلى الإسلام 
من بطون قريش 
إلى أكثر من أربعين نفراً .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*46 } ما الحكمة في أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
 بدأ دعوته سرياً ؟

*_ الدعوة السرية فرصة للتربية ، والتكوين ،
 ومرحلة لإعداد المؤمنين حتى يشتد عودهم ،
 وتقوى على تحمل البلاء نفوسهم .

لأن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
 جاءهم بدين لم يعرفوه ،
 وبأمر لم يألفوه ،

 فلو أنه واجههم به لأول وهلة 
لحالوا بينه وبين الاتصال بالناس ، 
ولم يمكنوه من تبليغ دعوته ،

 وحينئذ لم يتوفر لديه 
فرصة الالتقاء
 بمن آمنوا به ليعلمهم ويفقههم في الدين ،
 ويربيهم التربية التي تؤهلهم للنهوض
 بالعبء الضخم الذي ينتظرهم .


_ تعليم للدعاة وإرشاد لهم في كل زمان ومكان
 إلى مشروعية الأخذ بالحيطة 
والأسباب الظاهرة .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*47 } من أكثر الناس استجابة
 لدعوة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟

*أكثر الذين استجابوا لدعوة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 
من الضعفاء والموالي ،
 وهم أقرب الناس إجابة لدعوة الرسل ،
 لأنهم لا يصعب عليهم أن يكونوا تبعاً لغيرهم ،

 أما الكبراء وأهل الجاه والسلطان 
فيمنعهم الكبر وحب الجاه والرفعة 
عن الانقياد غالباً .

كما قال تعالى في  قوم نوح عليه السلام:

 ( وما نراك اتبعك 
إلا الذين هم أراذلنا بادي الرأي ) .


*48 }  كيف بدأت الدعوة الجهرية ؟

*بدأت بنزول قول الله تعالى:
 ( وأنذر عشيرتك الأقربين ) .

عن علي . قال: ( لما نزلت هذه الآية 
{ وأنذر عشيرتك الأقربين }

 قال : جمع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أهل بيته ، 
فاجتمع ثلاثون ،
 فأكلوا وشربوا فقال لهم :
من يضمن عني ديني ومواعيدي 
ويكون معي بالجنة .. ) 
رواه أحمد .

ثم دعاهم ثانية …

 فقال أبو طالب :
 فوالله لا أزال أحوطك وأمنعك 
غير أن نفسي لا تطاوعني
 على فراق دين عبد المطلب .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*49 }  ما الحكمة في البداية أولاً بالأقربين ؟

*قال ابن حجر:
 ( والسر في الأمر بإنذار الأقربين أولاً
 أن الحجة إذا قامت عليهم تعدت إلى غيرهم
 وإلا فكانوا علة للأبعدين في الامتناع ، 

وأن لا يأخذه ما يأخذ القريب للقريب
 من العطف والرأفة فيحابيهم في الدعوة والتخويف ،
 فذلك نص له على إنذارهم ) .


*50 }  ماذا فعل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد ذلك ؟

*بعدما تأكد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
من تعهد أبي طالب بحمايته ،
 قام على  الصفا وصدع بالدعوة .

عن ابن عباس . قال:

 ( لما نزلت : { وأنذر عشيرتك الأقربين }

 خرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
حتى صعد الصفا فهتف يا صباحاه ،
 فقالوا : من هذا ؟ 
فاجتمعوا إليه ،

 فقال : أرايتكم إن أخبرتكم أن خيلاً
 تخرج من سفح هذا الجبل
 أكنتم مصدقي ؟

 قالوا : ما جربنا عليك كذباً . 

قال : فإني نذير لكم بين يدي عذاب عظيم ، 

قال أبو لهب :
 تباً لك ما جمعتنا إلا لهذا ،

 ثم قام فنزلت :
 ( تبت يدا أبي لهب وتب ) 
متفق عليه .


قوله: ( أرأيتكم إن أخبرتكم .. ) 
أراد بهذا تقريرهم بأنهم يعلمون صدقه 
إذا أخبر عن الأمر الغائب .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*51 } هل عاقب الله عز وجل أبو لهب ؟

*نعم ،
 فإن الله لم يترك أبو لهب بل سجله 
في سورة تتلى إلى يوم القيامة ، 

فكانت لعنة عليه في الدنيا
 حتى يلقى جزاءه في الآخرة 

فقال تعالى :
( تبت يدا أبي لهب وتب .
 ما أغنى عنه ماله وما كسب . 
سيصلى ناراً ذات لهب .
 وامرأته حمالة الحطب .
 في جيدها حبل من مسد ) .

( *تبت يدا أبي لهب* ) 
أي هلكت يدا ذلك الشقي .

 ( *وتب* ) وخاب وخسر . 

( *وامرأته* )
 أم جميل  أروى بنت حرب
 وكانت عوناً لزوجها على كفره وجحوده ،

 ولهذا تكون يوم القيامة عوناً عليه
 في عذابه في نار جهنم .

( *حمالة الحطب* ) 
تضع الشوك في طريق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
 وقيل : كانت تمشي  بالنميمة .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*52 }  اذكر بعض من أسلم خلال الدعوة الجهرية ؟

*ضماد من أزد شنوءة .
عن ابن عباس :
 ( أن ضماداً قدم مكة وكان يرقي من الريح ،
 فسمع سفهاء أهل مكة يقولون :
 إن محمداً مجنون ،

 فقال : لو أني رأيت هذا الرجل
 لعل الله أن يشفيه على يديّ ،

 قال : فلقيه ، 
فقال : يا محمد ! 

إني أرقي من هذه الريح
 وإن الله يشفي على يدي من شاء فهل لك ؟

 فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :
 إن  الحمد لله نحمده ونستعينه من يهده الله فلا مضل له ،
 ومن يضلل فلا هادي ،

 وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له
 وأن محمداً عبده ورسوله ،

 فقال :
 لقد سمعت قول الكهنة وقول السحرة 
وقول الشعراء 
فما سمعت مثل كلماتك هؤلاء ،


 فقال : هاتك أبايعك على الإسلام . 
قال : فبايعه .


 فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :
 وعلى قومك ،
 قال : وعلى قومي )

 رواه مسلم

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*53 } اذكر بعض أساليب المشركين في محاربة الدعوة ؟

*1_  التهديد بمنازلـة الرسول وعمه أبي طالب .

ففي الحديث : 
( جاءت قريش إلى أبي طالب فقالوا :
 أرأيت أحمد ؟ يؤذينا في نادينا ،
 وفي مسجدنا فانهه عن أذانا ،

 فقال : يا عقيل ،
 ائتني بمحمد فذهبت فأتيته به ، 
فقال : يا ابن أخي إن بني عمك
 زعموا أنك تؤذيهم في ناديهم 
وفي مسجدهم فانته عن ذلك ،

 قال : فلحظ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ببصره :

( وفي رواية :
 فحلق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ببصره ) 

إلى السماء فقال :
 ما أنا بأقدر على أن أدع لكم ذلك ،
 على أن  تشعلوا لي منها شعلة ، 
يعني الشمس ،

 فقال أبو طالب :
 ما كذب ابن أخي ،
 فارجعوا ) .


2 _ الاتهامات الباطلـة لصد الناس عنه .

اتهموه بالجنون :

قال تعالى: 
( ويقولون إنه لمجنون ) .

وقال تعالى :
( وقالوا يا أيها الذي نزل عليه الذكر إنك  لمجنون ) .

وقد أجابهم الله في آية القلم:
 ( ما أنت بنعمة ربك بمجنون ) .


3_ اتهموه بالسحر :

قال تعالى  :
( وقال الظالمون إن تتبعون إلا رجلاً مسحوراً ) .

وقالوا عنه:
 ( .. هذا ساحر كذاب ) .


4_ اتهموه بالكذب :

كما قال تعالى:
 ( وقال الكافرون هذا ساحر كذاب  ) .

وقال تعالى:
 ( وقال الذين كفروا إن هذا إلا إفك افتراه 
وأعانه عليه قوم آخرون ) .


5 _ اتهموه بالإتيان بالأساطير :

قال تعالى:
 ( وقالوا أساطير الأولين اكتتبها 
فهي تملى عليه بكرة  وأصيلاً ) .

وقالوا إن القرآن ليس من عند الله
 وإنما من عند البشر :

كما قال تعالى:
 ( ولقد نعلم أنهم يقولون إنما يعلمه بشر ،
 لسان الذي يلحدون إليه أعجمي
 وهذا لسان عربي مبين ) .


6 _ السخرية والاستهزاء والضحك .

يقول تعالى عن سخريتهم من الذين آمنوا:

 ( وكذلك فتنا بعضهم ببعض 
ليقولوا أهؤلاء منَّ الله عليهم من بيننا ،
 أليس الله بأعلم بالشاكرين ) .

( جاء في البخاري أن امرأة قالت 
للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ساخرة مستهزئة :

 إني لأرجو أن يكون شيطانك قد تركك ، 
لم أره قربك منذ ليلتين أو ثلاثاً !
 فأنزل الله : 
( والضحى والليل إذا سجى .
 ما ودعك ربك وما قلى ) .

( *ما ودعك* ) ما تركك .
 ( *وما قلى* ) ما أبغضك .

وروى البخاري :
( أن أبا جهل قال مستهزئاً :
 اللهم إن كان هذا هو الحق من عندك
 فأمطر علينا حجارة من السماء
 أو ائتنا بعذاب أليم ،

 فنزلت وإذ قالوا اللهم إن كان هذا هو الحق من عندك
 فأمطر علينا حجارة من السماء 
أو ائتنا بعذاب أليم .
 وما كان الله ليعذبهم وأنت فيهم
 وما كان الله معذبهم وهم يستغفرون  .. ) .

وجاء في مسند الإمام أحمد:
 ( أن أشراف قريش اجتمعوا يوماً في الحجر
 يتذاكرون أمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 وما جاء به ، 
وبينما هم في ذلك إذا طلع عليهم
 رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ليطوف بالبيت ،
 فلما مر بهم غمزوه ببعض القول ثلاث مرات ،

 فقال لهم :
 يا معشر قريش ،
 أما والذي نفسي بيده لقد جئتكم بالذبح … ) .

 ( وكان إذا جلس وحوله المستضعفون من أصحابه
 استهزأوا بهم 
وقالوا هؤلاء جلساؤه
 { منّ الله عليهم من بيننا } 

قال تعالى
 { أليس الله بأعلم بالشاكريـن } .

*وكانوا كما قص الله علينا :

*( إن الذين أجرموا كانوا من الذين آمنوا يضحكون .
 وإذا مروا بهم يتغامزون .
 وإذا انقلبوا إلى أهلهم انقلبوا فكهين . 
وإذا رأوهم قالوا إن هؤلاء لضالون .
وما أرسلوا عليهم حافظين ) .


7 _ تشويه تعاليمـه وإثارة الشبهات ،
 وبث الدعايات الكاذبة :

قالوا عن القرآن :
( أساطير الأولين اكتتبها
 فهي تملى عليه بكرة وأصيلاً ) .

وقالوا:
 ( إن هذا إلا إفك افتراه 
وأعانـــه عليه قوم آخرون ) .

وكانوا يقولون أيضاً :

( إنما يُعلِّمه بشر ) .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*54 } هل الاستهزاء سنة ماضية في أنبياء الله ورسله ؟

*نعم .

ولذلك قال الله لنبيه مسلياً:
 ( ولقد استهزىء برسل من قبلك .
فحاق بالذين سخروا منهم
 ما كانوا به يستهزءون) .

فقد ذكر الله تعالى في هذه الآية
 أن الكفار استهزءوا برسل
 قبل نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وأنهم حاق بهــم العذاب بسبب ذلك .


*55 }  اذكر بعض أنواع الاستهزاء 
الذي وقع لأنبياء الله قبل نبينا ؟

*قول قوم هود له:
 ( إن نقول إلا اعتراك بعض آلهتنا بسوء ) .

وقال قوم صالح له :
( يا صالح ائتـنا بما تعدنا إن كنت من المرسلين ) .


وقال قوم لوط فيما حكى الله عنهم:
 ( لئن لم تنتـه يا لوط لتكونن من المخرجين ) 

وقال عنهم:
 ( فما كان جواب قومه إلا أن قالوا 
أخرجوا آل لوط من قريتكم ) .


وقال قوم شعيب :
( قالوا يا شعيب ما نفقه كثيراً مما تقول
 وإنا لنراك فينا ضعيفاً
 ولولا رهطك لرجمناك
 وما أنت علينا بعزيز ) .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*56 } ماذا فعلت قريش عندما لم تثمر الأساليب الماضية*
* في صد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم*
* وأصحابه عن دينهم ؟*

لجأت قريش إلى أسلوب الاعتداء الجسدي .


*57 } اذكر بعض الاعتداءت الجسدية* 
*على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟*

1 - عن عروة بن الزبير قال ، سألت عبد الله بن عمرو 
عن أشد ما صنع المشركون
 برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟

 قال:
 ( رأيت عقبة بن أبي معيط
 جاء إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو يصلي
 فوضع رداءه في عنقه فخنقه خنقاً شديداً ،
 فجاء أبو بكر حتى دفعه عنه وقال :
 أتقتلون رجلاً أن يقول ربي الله 
وقد جاءكم بالبينات من ربكم )

 رواه البخاري .


2 - وعن ابن مسعود قال:
 ( بينما رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يصلي عند البيت
 وأبو جهل وأصحاب له جلوس ، 
وقد نحرت جزور بالأمس ، 

فقال أبو جهل :
 أيكم يقوم إلى سلا جزور بني فلان
 فيأخذه فيضعه في كتفي محمد إذا سجد ،

 فانبعث أشقى القوم ، 
فلما سجد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وضعه بين كتفيه ، 

قال : فاستضحكوا وجعل بعضهم يميل على بعض ، 
فأقبلت فاطمة فطرحته عنه ،

 فلما قضى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صلاته
 رفع صوته ثم دعا عليهم ..
 فوالذي بعث محمداً بالحق
 لقد رأيت الذي سمى صرعى يوم بدر )

 رواه البخاري . 


( ثبت بالروايات الصحيحة 
أن الذي رمى الفرث عليه 
هو عقبة بن أبي معيط ) .

( *السلى* )
 هي الجلدة التي يكون فيها الولد
 يقال لها ذلك من البهائم .


وعن أنس . قال:
 ( لقد ضربوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مرة
 حتى غشي عليه ، 
فقام أبو بكر فجعل ينادي :

 ويلكم أتقتلون رجلاً أن يقول ربي الله ؟
 فتركوه 
وأقبلوا على أبي بكر ) 

رواه أبو يعلى

 . قال ابن حجر : بإسناد صحيح 


وعن أبي هريرة . قال :
( قال أبو جهل :
 يعفر محمد وجهه بين أظهركم ؟

 فقيل : نعم ،
 فقال : واللات والعزى
 لئن رأيته لأطأن على رقبته ولأعفرن وجهه ، 

فأتى رسول الله وهو يصلي 
_ يزعم ليطأ رقبته _ 
فما فجأهم
 إلا وهو ينكص على عقبيه ويتقي بيديه ،

 فقالوا : مالك يا أبا الحكم ، 
قال : إن بيني وبينه لخندقاً من نار 
وهوْلاً وأجنحة ،

 فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :
 لو دنا مني لاختطفته الملائكة عضواً عضواً ) 
رواه مسلم .


قال النووي:

 ( ولهذا الحديث أمثلة كثيرة
 في عصمته صلى الله عليه وسلم
 من أبي جهل وغيره 
ممن أراد به ضرراً ) .


 ( حاولت أم جميل _ زوجة أبي لهب _ 
أن تعتدي عليه بحجر
 فحماه الله منها ) 

رواه البيهقي .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*58 } اذكر بعض أنواع العذاب الذي لقيه المسلمون ؟*

عن ابن مسعود . قال:
 ( أول من أظهر إسلامه سبعة : 
رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وأبو بكر ، وعمار وأمه سمية ،
 وصهيب ، وبلال ، والمقداد ،

 فأما رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
فمنعه الله بعمه أبي طالب ،

 وأما أبو بكر فمنعه الله بقومه ،

 وأما سائرهم فأخذهم المشركون
 فألبسوهم أدرع الحديد 
وصهروهم في الشمس ، 

فما منهم إنسان إلا وقد واتاهم على ما أرادوا 
إلا *بلال* فإنه هانت عليه نفسه في الله 

وهان على قومه 
فأعطوه الولدان 
وأخذوا يطوفون به شعاب مكة
 وهو يقول : أحد أحد ) 

رواه أحمد

ثم اشترى أبو بكر بلالاً فأعتقته .

( ومر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم } بآل ياسر
 { وهم يعذبون
 فقال :
 أبشروا آل ياسر
 فإن موعدكم الجنة )

 رواه الحاكم . 


وكان أول من استشهد في سبيل الله
 من هذه الأسرة خاصة وفي الإسلام عامة
 _ أم عمار ، سمية بنت خياط _

 فقد طعنها أبو جهل بحربة في قُبُلها
 فماتت من جراء هذا الاعتداء العظيم ،
 ومات ياسر في العذاب .

وتفننوا في إيذاء عمار ،
 حتى أُجبر على أن يتلفظ بكلمة الكفر بلسانه ،

 وقد ذكر جمهور المفسرين ،
 أن من أسباب نزول الآية الكريمة :

( من كفر بالله من بعد إيمانه
 إلا من أكره وقلبه مطمئن بالإيمان ) 
هو موقف عمار بن ياسر .


*وممن نال الأذى والتعذيب خباب بن الأرت .*
* ومما ورد في ذلك :*

( أنهم كانوا يأخذون بشعر رأسه فيجذبونه جذباً ،
 ويلوون عنقه بعنف 
وأضجعوه مرات عديدة على صخور ملتهبة
 ثم وضعوه عليها
 فما أطفأها إلا وَدَك ظهره ) .

( وعن أبي ليلى الكندي قال :
 جاء خباب إلى عمر فقال :
 اُدْنُ ، فما أحد أحق بهذا المجلس منك إلا عمار ،
 فجعل خباب يريه آثاراً بظهره
 مما عذبه المشركون )

 رواه ابن ماجه .


*ومن شدة الأذى*
* سأل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم*
* أن يدعو الله ليخفف من العذاب :*

( قال : أتيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
 وهــو متوسد بردة وهو في ظل الكعبة ،
 وقد لقينا من المشركين شدة ،
 فقلت يا رسول الله : 
ألا تدعو لنا ؟

فقعد _ وهو محمر وجهه _ 
فقال :

 لقد كان من قبلكم ليمشط بمشاط الحديد 
ما دون عظمه من لحم أو عصب ،
 ما يصرفه ذلك عن دينه ، 

ويوضع المنشار على مفرق رأسه
 فيشق باثنين
 ما يصرفه ذلك عن دينه ،

 وليتمن الله هذا الأمر
 حتى يسير الراكب من صنعاء إلى حضرموت
 ما يخاف إلا الله )

 رواه البخاري .


وعن سعيد بن زيد قال :
( والله لقد رأيتني وإن عمر لموثقي على الإسلام
 قبل أن يسلم عمر ) 

رواه البخاري .

( لموثـقي )
 أي أن عمر ربطه بسبب إسلامه
 إهانة له وإلزاماً بالرجوع عن الإسلام .


( واعتدوا على عمر بن الخطاب عندما أسلم ،
 وحاولوا قتله
 لولا أن أنقذه الله بالعاص بن وائل ) .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*59 } ما الحكمة من هذه الابتلاءات ؟*

_ ما حدث من تعذيب للمسـلمين هو تقرير وتأكيد
 لقوله تعالى:
 ( أحسب الناس أن يُتركوا
 أن يقولوا آمنا وهم لا يفتنون ) 


ولقوله تعالى:
 ( أم حسبتم أن تدخلوا الجنة
 ولما يأتكم مثل الذين خلوا من قبلكم
 مستهم البأساء والضراء وزلزلوا
 حتى يقول الرسول والذين آمنوا معه
 متى نصر الله
 ألا إن نصر الله قريب ) 


ولقوله تعالى:

 ( لتبلون في أموالكم وأنفسكم
 ولتسمعن من الذين أوتوا الكتاب من قبلكم
 ومن الذين أشركوا أذى كثيراً ) .


_ في الابتلاء تمحيص للمؤمنين ،
 ومحق للكافرين

 ( لِيَهْلِكَ مَنْ هَلَكَ عَنْ بَيِّنَةٍ
 وَيَحْيَىٰ مَنْ حَيَّ عَنْ بَيِّنَةٍ 
 وَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لَسَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ ) ،

 فلا بد من امتحان النفوس
 ليظهر بالامتحان الطيب من الخبيث .


_ أن الأنبياء أشد الناس بلاء ، 

وهذا من المتقرر شرعاً وعقلاً ،
 أنه كلما تشبث المسلم بدينه وشرع ربه 
انهالت عليه البلايا والمحن 
من كل حدب وصوب .


ولهذا جاء في حديث سعد بن أبي وقاص:

 ( أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 سُئل أي الناس أشد بلاء ؟

 قال : الأنبياء ثم الأمثل فالأمثل ،

يبتلى الرجل على حسب دينه ، 
فإن كان في دينه صلابة اشتد بلاؤه ، 

وإن كان في دينه رقة ابتلي على قدر دينه ،

 فما يبرح البلاء بالعبد 
حتى يتركه يمشي على الأرض
 وما عليه خطيئة ) 

رواه الترمذي .


ولذلك كان أشد الناس بلاء في هذه الأمة
 هو الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم
 كما سبق .


_ سنة الله في التكذيب بالرسل من قبل أقوامهم

 كما قال تعالى :
( وكذلك جعلنا لكل نبي عدواً
 شياطين الإنس والجن )


 وقال تعالى:
 ( كذلك ما أتى الذين من قبلهم من رسول
 إلا قالوا ساحر أو مجنون )

 وقال تعالى:
 ( ما يقال لك إلا ما قد قيل للرسل من قبلك ) .


قال ابن القيم :

فالناس إذا أرسل إليهم الرسل بين أمرين :

 إما أن يقول أحدهم آمنا ،
 وإما أن لا يقول آمنا ،
 بل يستمر على عمل السيئات ،


 فمن قال آمنا امتحنه الرب عز وجل 
وابتلاه وألبسه الابتلاء والاختبار
 ليبين الصادق من الكاذب .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*60 } أين كان يجتمع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم* 
*بأصحابه في بداية الدعوة ؟*

في دار الأرقم بن أبي الأرقم .

*61 } لماذا اختار الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم* 
*دار الأرقم بن أبي الأرقم بالذات ؟*

قال المباركفوري :

( لأن الأرقم لم يكن معروفاً بإسلامه ، 
ولأنه من بني مخزوم
 التي تحمل لواء التنافس والحرب ضد بني هاشم ، 
إذ يستبعد أن يختفي الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
 في قلب العدو ،

 ولأنه كان فتى صغيراً عندما أسلم في حدود
 _ الست عــشرة سنة ، 
إذ أنه في هذه الحالة
 تنصرف الأذهان إلى منازل كبار الصحابة ) .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*62 } متى كانت الهجرة الأولى إلى الحبشة ؟*

في السنة الخامسـة من البعثة .


*63 } ما سبب هذه الهجرة ؟*

الفرار بالدين من بلاد الفتنة إلى بلاد الأمان .

قالت أم سلمة :

( لما ضاقت علينا مكة ، 
وأوذي أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 وفتنوا ورأوا ما يصيبهم من البلاء والفتنة في دينهم ،

 وإن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
لا يستطيع دفع ذلك عنهم ، 

وكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
في منعة من قومه وعمه

 قال لهم : 
إن بأرض الحبشة ملكاً عظيماً
 لا يظلم أحد عنده ،
 فالحقوا ببلاده 
حتى يجعل الله لكم فرجاً
 ومخرجاً مما أنتم فيه ) .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*64 } كم عدد أهل هذه الهجرة ؟*

كانوا أحد عشر رجلاً وأربع نسوة .

*65 } اذكر بعض أهل هذه الهجرة ؟*

منهم : 
عثمان بن عفان
 وزوجته رقية بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 
وأبو سلمة وزوجته أم سلمة ، 
وعثمان بن مظعون ،
 ومصعب بن عمير .


*66 } كم مكثوا في الحبشة ؟*

لم يمكثوا طويلاً .

أقاموا بالحبشة شهرين 
شعبان ورمضان 
من سنة خمس من البعثة ،

 وعادوا إلى مكة 
في شوال من نفس السنة .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*67 } ماذا نستفيد من إذن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم*
* للصحابة بالهجــرة إلى الحبشة ؟*

_ مشروعية الهجرة من بلد الشرك إلى بلد الإسلام .

قال صلى الله عليه وسلم:
 ( لا تنقـطع الهجرة حتى تنقطع التوبة ،
 ولا تنقطع التوبـة 
حتى تطلع الشمس من مغربها ) 

رواه أبوداود .


*والهجــرة على نوعين :*

*تكون واجبة :*

إذا كان لا يستطيع إظهار دينه 
ولا يمكنه إقامة واجبات دينه .

قال تعالى:
 ( إن الذين توفاهم الملائكة ظالمي أنفسهم
 قالوا فيم كنتم 
قالوا كنا مستضعفين في الأرض ،
 قالوا ألم تكن أرض الله واسعة
 فتهاجروا فيها .
 فأولئك مأواهم جهنم وساءت مصيراً )

 وهذا وعيد شديد يدل على الوجوب .

*تكون مستحبة :*
وهو من يقدر عليها
 لكنه متمكن من إظهار دينه .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*68 } ما سبب عودة المهاجرين من الحبشة ؟*

قال ابن القيم :

( فبلغهم أن قريشاً أسلمت ،
 وكان هذا الخبر كذباً ،
 فرجعوا إلى مكة ،
 فلما بلغهم أن الأمر أشد مما كان ،
 رجع منهم من رجع 
ودخل جماعة فلقوا من قريش أذى شديداً ) .


*69 } ماذا حدث لما رأوا أن الخبر كذب* 
*وأن العذاب أشد من قبل ؟*

أذن لهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
بالهجرة للحبشة مرة ثانية .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*70 } كم عدد أهل الهجرة الثانية ؟*

قال ابن القيم :
( فهاجر من الرجال ثلاثة وثمانون رجلاً ،
 ومن النساء ثمان عشرة ) .

وقيل : تسع عشرة امرأة .

*71 } ماذا فعلت قريش لكي تعيد المهاجرين ؟*

بعثت بوفد للنجاشي لكي يردهم ويسلمهم .


*72 } ممن كان يتكون هذا الوفد ؟*

هذا الوفد يتكون من :
 عمرو بن العاص ،
 وعبد الله بن أبي أمية .


*73 } ماذا فعلا قبل الدخول على النجاشي ؟*

قدمّا الهدايـا لأعيان رجال النجاشي ،
 سياسة ليحصلا على دعم الأعيان
 عند مطالبته الملك برد المهاجرين .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*74 } ماذا قال وفد قريش للنجاشي ؟*

قالا : أيها الملك ،
 إنه قد ضوى إلى بلدك غلمان سفهاء ،
 فارقوا دين قومهم ولم يدخلوا في دينك ،
 وجاءوا بدين ابتدعوه ،
 لا نعرفه نحن ولا أنت ، 

وقد بعثنا إليك فيهم أشراف قومهم 
من آبائهم وأعمامهم وعشائرهم ، 
لتردهم إليهم .

وقالت البطارقة :
 صدقا أيها الملك ، 
فأسلمهم إليهما ،
 فليرداهم إلى قومهم وبلادهم .


*75 } ماذا فعل النجاشي عندما سمع ذلك ؟*

أرسل إلى المسلمين ودعاهم فحضروا ،

 وقال لهم : 
ما هذا الدين الذي فارقتم فيه قومكم ،
 ولم تدخلوا به في ديني
 ولا دين أحد من هذه الملل ؟

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*76 } من الذي تكلم نيابة عن المسلمين ؟*
* وماذا قال للنجاشي ؟*

جعفر بن أبي طالب .

قال للنجاشي :
 أيها الملك ، كنا قوماً أهل جاهلية ، 
نعبد الأصنام ونأكل الميتة ،
 ونأتي الفواحش ، ونقطع الأرحام …. 
حتى بعث الله إلينا رسولاً منا ،
 نعرف نسبه وصدقه وأمانته ....، 

فدعانا إلى الله لنوحده ونعبده ،
 ونخلع ما كنا نعبد نحن وآباؤنا
 من دونه من الحجارة ..... 

ووضح للنجاشي حقيقة هذا الدين 
الذي جاء به محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وموقف قومهم منه ) .

*77 } ماذا قال النجاشي*
* لما سمع كلام جعفر بن أبي طالب ؟*

قال :
( إن هذا والذي جاء به عيسى 
يخرج من مشكاة واحدة ،
 انطلقا ،
 والله لا أسلمهم إليكما أبداً ) .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*78 } ماذا فعلا سفيرا قريش بعد ذلك ؟*

لما كان من الغد جاء عمرو إلى النجاشي
 وقال له :
 إن هؤلاء يقولون في عيسى قولاً عظيماً .

*79 } ماذا فعل النجاشي حينما قال له عمرو هذا الكلام ؟*

أرسل إليهم وسألهم عن قولهم في عيسى .

فقال جعفر : 
نقول فيه الذي جاء به نبينا ، 

هو عبد الله ورسوله وروحه ،
 وكلمته ألقاها إلى مريم العذراء البتول .

فأخذ النجاشي عوداً من الأرض
 وقال لجعفر :

 ما عدا عيسى ما قلتَ قدر هذا العود .

فأعطى المسلمين الأمان في بلاده
 ورد هدية قريش .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*80 } ماذا نستفيد من هذه القصة ؟*

_ إن هذه الحادثة مصداق لقوله تعالى :
( ومن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجاً ) .

_ وفيها لطف الله عز وجل بأوليائه ودفاعه عنهم 

كما قال تعالى :
( إن الله يدافع عن الذين آمنوا ) .

_ وفيها أيضاً مصداق لقول الله عز وجل :

( إن الذين كفروا ينفقون أموالهم
 ليصدوا عن سبيل الله
 فسينفقونها
 ثم تكون عليهم حسرة 
ثم يغلبون ) .


_ وكذلك فيها عاقبة الصدق ،
 وكيف أن جعفر بن أبي طالب ومن معه
 صدقوا مع النجاشي ولم يكتموا شيئاً من عقيدتهم ، 
فكانت العاقبة أحسن العواقب وأحمدها .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*81 } هل آمن النجاشي بنبوة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟*

نعم ،

 ويدل على ذلك
 صلاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عليه صلاة الغائب
 عندما مات في العام التاســع .

عن أبي هريرة :
 ( أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نعى النجاشي } 
أصحمة 
{ في اليوم الذي مات فيه ، 
فخرج بهم إلى المصلى ، 
وصلى بهم وكبر أربع تكبيرات ) 

متفق عليه .

وفي رواية:
 ( مات اليوم عبد لله صالح ) .

وفي رواية:
 ( استغفروا لأخيكم ) .

وقد جاء النص الصريح بتصديقه بنبوتــه
 صلى الله عليه وسلم :

عن أبي موسى الأشعري قال :

( أمرنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
أن ننطلق إلى أرض النجاشي 
.. القصة .. 

وفيها : 

وقال النجاشي :
 أشهد أنه رسول الله ،
 وأنه الذي بشر به عيسى ابن مريم ،
 ولولا ما أنا فيه من الملك 
لأتيته حتى أحمل نعليه )

 رواه أبو داود .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*82 } ما سبب إسلام حمزة ؟*

لقد كان الاستهزاء بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
 سبباً لإسلام حمزة عم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 

فقد روي في سبب إسلامه أن جارية
 ( مولاة لعبدالله بن جدعان ) 
أخبرته أن أبا جهل قد أساء إلى ابن أخيك
 محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
 إساءات بذيئه ،

 فتوجه حمزة إليه وغاضبه وسبه ، 
وقال : كيف تسب محمداً وأنا على دينه ،
 فشجه شجة منكرة ،

 فكان إسلامه في بداية الأمر أنفــة
 ثم شرح الله صدره بنور اليقين 
حتى صار من أفاضل المؤمنين .

( كان ذلك في السنة السادسـة من البعثة ) .


*83 } هل دعا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ربه أن يسلم عمر ؟*

نعم .
 فقد جاء في الحديث أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:
 ( اللهم أعز الإسلام بأحب هذين الرجلين إليك :
 بأبي جهل أو بعمر بن الخطاب )

 رواه الترمذي .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*84 } هل كان إسلام عمر بن الخطاب عزاً للمسلمين ؟*

نعم . فقد قال ابن مسعود :
( ما زلنا أعزة منذ أسلم عمر ) 
رواه البخاري .

قال ابن حجر :
( المراد إعزاز المسلمين بإسلام عمر
 لما كان فيه من الجلد والقوة في أمر الله ) .

وعنه قال:
 ( كان إسلام عمر عزاً ،
 وهجرته نصراً ، 
وإمارته رحمة ) 

رواه الطبراني .


*85 } ماذا فعل عمر عندما أسلم ؟*

عندما شرح الله صدره للإسلام قال : 

أيّ قريش أنقل للحديث ؟
 فقيل : جميل بن معمر ،
 فجاء عمر فأخبره بإسلامه

 فأسرع جميل إلى الكعبة 
وصرخ في القوم بأعلى صوته قائلاً :
 ألا إن عمر صبأ ، 

وعمر خلفه يقول :
 كذب
 ولكن قد أسلمت .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*86 } ماذا فعلت قريش عندما رأت كثرة الداخلين في الإسلام ؟* 
قرروا وتحالفوا على بني هاشم وبني عبد المطلب :
أن لا يناكحوهم ولا يبايعوهم
ولا يجالسوهم ولا يخالطوهم
ولا يدخلوا بيوتهم ولا يكلموهم 
حتى يُسْلِموا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وكتبوا في ذلك صحيفة 
وعلقت في جوف الكعبة . 
فانحاز بنو هاشم وبنو المطلب مؤمنهم وكافرهم
_ إلا أبا لهب _ 
وحُبسوا في شعب أبي طالب . 

*87 } من الذي تولى كتابة الصحيفة ؟* 
قال ابن القيم :  
( الصحيح أنه بغيض بن عامر بن هاشم
فدعا عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
فشُلَّتْ يده ) .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*88 } كم كانت مدة الحصار ؟*

قال ابن القيم:

 ( بقوا محبوسين ومحصورين مضيقاً عليهم جداً ، 
مقطوعاً عنهم الميرة والمادة
 نحو ثلاث سنين ) .

*89 } من الصحابي الذي ولد في الشعب ؟*

عبد الله بن عباس .

*90 } من الذي سعى في نقض الصحيفة ؟*

هشام بن عمرو بن عامر بن لؤي .

وكان قد اتفق مع :
زهير بن أبي أمية ، 
والمطعم بن عدي ،
 وزمعة بن الأسود ،
 وأبو البختري .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*91 } ماذا نستفيد من هذا الفعل من قبل قريش ؟* 
_ بيان ما لقي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والمؤمنون
من أذى واضطهاد من قبل كفار قريش . 
_ أن ما أصاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من ابتلاءات 
عزاء لكل مؤمن 
فيما يصيبه في هذه الحياة من بلاء ومصائب . 
_من أسباب صبرهم وثباتهم على هذه الابتلاءات
هو الإيمان بالله الذي خالطت بشاشته قلوبهم ،
فلا يبالون ما ينال أجسادهم من إيذاء ،
ما دام أن هذا الإيذاء والتعذيب في ذات الله . 
وقد سأل هرقل أبا سفيان 
عن أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : 
هل يرتد أحد منهم عن دينه بعد أن يدخل فيه ؟
قال : لا ، 
فقال :
كذلك الإيمان إذا خالطت بشاشته القلوب . 
_ بيان أن أهل الكرم والمروءة 
لا يخلو منهم زمان ولا مكان
والحمد لله .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*92 } متى مات أبو طالب ؟*

مات سنة عشــــر من البعثة ، 
بعد الخروج من الشعب بقليل .


*93 } هل مات على الكفر ؟*

نعم ، 
على الرغم من حمايته للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم .

عن ابن المسيب عن أبيه:
 ( أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
دخل على أبي طالب عندما حضرته الوفاة ،
 فوجد عنده أبا جهل وعبد الله بن أبي أمية ،

 فقال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : 

يا عم :
 قل لا إله إلا الله 
كلمة أشهد لك بها عند الله ،


 فقال أبو جهل وعبد الله بن أبي أمية :
 يا أبا طالب
 أترغب عن ملة عبد المطلب ، 

فلم يزل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
يعرضها عليه
 ويعيد تلك المقالة 

حتى قال أبو طالب آخر ما كلمهم :
 هو على ملة عبد المطلب ،

 وأبى أن يقول لا إله إلا الله ،

 فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
أما والله لأستغفرن لك ما لم أُنْهَ عنك ،

 فأنزل الله : 
{ ما كان للنبي والذين آمنوا 
أن يستغفروا للمشركين }

.. ونزل : 
{ إنك لا تهدي من أحببت }

 متفق عليه .

وعن العباس :
( أنه قال يا رسول الله ! 
هل نفعت أبا طالب بشيء 
فإنــه كان يحوطك ويغضب لك ؟

 قال : نعم ،
 هو في ضحضاح من نار ،
 ولولا أنا
 لكان في الدرك الأسفــل من النار ) 

متفق عليه .


( *ضحضاح* ) 
الضحضاح من الماء ما يبلغ الكعبين ،
 والمعنى أنه خفف عنه العذاب .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*94 } لماذا حزن النبي لما مات عمه أبو طالب ؟*

لأنه كان يحوطه ويغضب له وينصره ، 
وقد تقدم قريباً قول ابن مسعود:
 ( وأما رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 فمنعه الله بعمه ) .

وأخباره في حياطته والذب عنه معروفة مشهورة ، 
ومما اشتهر من شعره 
في ذلك قوله :

والله لن يصلوا إليك بجمعهم ** حتى أوسَّدَ في التراب دفينا



*95 } ما الحكمة من استمرار أبي طالب على دين قومه ؟*

قال ابن كثير :
( وكان استمراره على دين قومه من حكمة الله تعالى ،
 ومما صنعه لرسوله من الحماية ،

 إذ لو كان أسلم أبو طالب
 لما كان له عند مشركي قريش وجاهة ولا كلمة ،
 ولا كانوا يهابونه ويحترمونه ولاجترأوا عليه
 ولمدوا أيديهم وألسنتهم بالسوء إليه ) .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*96 } متى ماتت خديجــــة ؟*

في السنــة العاشرة من المبعث ، 
وقبل الهجرة بنحو ثلاث سنين .

*97 } ماذا فعلت قريش بعد موت عمه وزوجه ؟*

اشتد غضبها وآذوه أذى شديداً .

*98 } ماذا فعل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد ذلك ؟*

خرج إلى الطائف .

*99 } من كان معه حين خروجه إلى الطائف ؟*

مولاه زيد بن حارثة .

*100 } ماذا فعل به أهل الطائف ؟*

لم يجيبوه وآذوه وأخرجوه .

قال ابن القيم:
 ( فرجموه بالحجارة حتى أدموا كعبيه ) .

*101 } كم أقام بالطائف ؟*

قيل : شهر ،
 وقيل : عشرة أيام .


*102 } ماذا لقي الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في طريقه ؟*

قال ابن القيم:
 ( وفي طريقه لقي عداساً النصراني
 فآمن به وصدقه ) .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*103 } كيف رجــــع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم*
* من الطائف ؟*

رجع مهموماً مغموماً ، 
فأرسل الله إليه ملك الجبال
 ليكون رهن إشارته
 إذا أحب أن يطبق عليهم الأخشبين .

عن عائشة . قالت:
 ( سألت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :
 هل أتى عليك يوم كان أشد عليك من يوم أحد ؟
 قال : لقيت من قومك ما لقيت ،

 وكان أشد ما لقيت منهم يوم العقبة ، 
إذ عرضت نفسي على ابن عبد ياليل بن عبد كلال ،
 فلم يجبني إلى ما أردت ،

 فانطلقت _ وأنا مهموم _ على وجهي ، 
فلم أستفق إلا وأنا بقرن الثعالب ، 
فرفعت رأسي فإذا أنا بسحابة قد أظلتني ،

 فنظرت فإذا جبريل ،
 فناداني فقال : 
إن الله قد سمع قول قومك لك ، 
وما ردوا عليك ،
 وقد بعث الله إليك ملك الجبال
 لتأمره بما شئت فيهم ،

 فناداني ملك الجبال ،
 فسلم علي ثم قال :
 يا محمد ! 
إن شئت أن أطبق عليهم الأخشبين ، 

فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :

 بل أرجو أن يخرج الله من أصلابهم
 من يعبد الله وحده 
ولا يُشرك به شيئاً ) 

متفق عليه .

( *ملك الجبال* )
 المراد الملَك الموكل بها .

 ( *الأخشبين* ) 
هما جبلا مكة
 أو قبيس والذي يقابله ،
 وسميا بذلك لصلابتهما 
وغلظ حجارتهما .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*104 } اذكر بعض الفوائد والعبر* 
*مما حدث للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم*
* في رحلته للطائف ؟*

_ بيان ثبات الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وعدم يأسه مهمـا عظم البلاء ،
 يدل على ذلك خروجه إلى الطائف
 يطلب النصرة .


_ بيان سوء معاملة أهل الطائف ، 
ومع هذا لم يدعُ عليهم صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 

بل دعا لهم
 ( اللهم اهدِ ثقيفاً *وَائْتِ* بهم )

 واستجاب الله له فيهم 
فأتوا بعد حصارهم وآمنوا وأسلموا .


_ بيان شفقة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على قومه ،
 ومزيد صبره وحلمه ، 

وهو موافق لقوله تعالى :
( فبما رحمة من الله لنتَ لهم ) 

وقوله :
( وما أرسلناكَ إلا رحمةً للعالمين ) .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*105} متى وقع الإسراء والمعراج ؟

*كان قبل الهجرة بالاتفاق وبعد المبعث من مكة .

*وقد اختلف متى كان :

**فقيل* : قبل  الهجرة بسنة ،
*وقيل* : بثلاث سنين ،
*وقيل* : بخمس سنين ،

 *والله أعلم* .

( *الإسراء* ) 
سيــر جبريل بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
من مكـة إلى بيت المقدس .

( *المعراج* )
 السلم الذي عرج به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
من الأرض إلى السمــــاء 


*106 }  اذكر الأدلة على أن الإسراء والمعراج
 كان بروح النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وجسده يقظة ؟

*قوله تعالى :
( سبحان الذي أسرى بعبده
 ليلاً من المسجد الحرام إلى المسجد الأقصى ) .

والعبد عبارة عن مجموع من الجسد والروح .

_ أن قريشاً أنكرته ،
 ولو كان مناماً لم تنكره ، 
لأنهـا لا تـنكر المنامات .


*107}  كم مرة كان الإسراء والمعراج ؟

*كان مرة واحدة .

قال ابن القيم :

( .. ثم أسري بروحه وجسده إلى المسجد الأقصى
 ثم عرج به إلى فوق السموات بجسده وروحه إلى الله ..
 وكان ذلك مرة واحدة ،
 وهذا أصح الأقوال ) .


وقال شارح الطحاوية:

 ( فالذي عليه أئمة النقل ،
 أن الإسراء كان مرة واحدة بمكة بعد البعثة ) .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*108 } اذكر بعض ما رآه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم*
* ليلة الإسراج والمعراج ؟*

_ ( ما مر بملأ من الملائكة إلا أمروه بالحجامة 
وقالوا :
 يا محمد مُرْ أمتك بالحجامة ) .


_ ( رأى رجل قاعدأ ، 
على يمينه أسودة وعلى يساره أسودة ،
 إذا نظر قِبَل يمينه ضحك
 وإذا نظر قبل يساره بكى ، 
قلت لجبريل : من هذا ،
 فقال : هذا أبوك آدم ) 
رواه البخاري .

_ ( وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :
 لما عرج بي مررت بقوم لهم أظفار من نحاس 
يخمشون وجوههم وصدورهم ،
 فقلت : من هؤلاء يا جبريل ؟ 

قال :
 هؤلاء الذين يأكلون لحوم الناس 
ويقعون في أعراضهم ) 
رواه أبوداود .

_ ( وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :
 مررت ليلة أسري بي على موسى
 فرأيته يصلي في قبره )
 رواه مسلم .

_ ( وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
مررت ليلة أسري بي برائحة طيبة ،
 فقلت يا جبريل : ما هذه الرائحة الطيبة ؟

 قال :
 هذه رائحة ماشطة بنت فرعون وأولادها …
 ثم ذكر القصة ) 
رواه أحمد .


_ ( وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :

 لقيت إبراهيم ليلة أسري بي فقال :
 يا محمد !
 أقرىء أمتك السلام 
وأخبرهم أن الجنة طيبة التربة ، 
عذبة الماء ، 
وأرضها واسعة ،
 وأنها قيعان ،
 وأن غراسها : 
سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا إله إلا الله 
والله أكبر 
ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله )

 رواه الترمذي .


_ ( وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :
 لما عرج بي مررت على قوم
 تقرض شفاههم وألسنتهم بمقاريض من نار ،
 فقال : من هؤلاء ياجبريل ،

 قال : هؤلاء خطباء أمتك
 الذين يقولون ما لا يفعلون )

 رواه ابن حبان .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*109 } ماذا كان موقف قريش من حادثة الإسراء والمعراج ؟*

أنكرته وكذبته .

عن جابر . قال :
 أنه سمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول:

 ( لما كذبتني قريش قمت في الحِجر 
فجلى الله لي بيت المقدس ،
 فطفقت أخبرهم عن آياته
 وأنا أنظر إليه ) 

رواه البخاري .
( *فجلى لي* ) 
أي كشف الحجب بيني وبينه حتى رأيته .


وعند مسلم :

( قال : فسألوني عن أشياء لم أثبتها ،
 فكربت كرباً لم أكرب مثله قط ، 
فرفع الله لي بيت المقدس أنظر إليه ،
 ما يسألوني عن شيء إلا نبأتهم به ) .


وفي حديث ابن عباس عند أحمد:

 ( فقال أبو جهل : 
حدث قومك بما حدثتني ،
 فحدثتهم ، 
قال : فمن بين مصفّق ومن بين واضع يده على رأسه متعجباً .
 قالوا : وتستطيع أن تنعت لنا المسجد ؟ .. 

وفي القوم من سافر إلى ذلك البلد ، 
ورأى المسجد ،

 فما زلت أنعت حتى التبس عليّ بعض النعت ،
 فجيء بالمسجد حتى وضع
 فنعته وأنا أنظر إليه .
 فقال القوم :
 أما النعت فقد أصاب ) .


وعند البيهقي:
 ( .. فجاء ناس إلى أبي بكر فذكروا له ، 
فقال : أشهد أنه صادق ، 

فقالوا : وتصدقه بأنه أتى الشام 
في ليلة واحدة ثم رجع إلى مكة ،
 قال : نعم ،
 إني أصدقه بأبعد من ذلك ،
 أصدقه بخبر السماء .
 قال : 
فسمي بذلك الصديق ) .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*110 } ماذا نستفيد من حادثة الإسراء والمعراج* 
*وما وقع فيها ؟*

_ جاءت هذه المعجزة بعد المحن 
التي ابتلي بها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
 لتجدد عزيمة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم

ولتدلل على أن هذا الذي يلاقيه من قومه
 ليس سببه تخلي الله عنه ، 
وإنما هي سنة الله مع أحبائه في كل عصر ومصر .


_ تقرير حادثة الإسراء والمعراج وثبوتها
 بالكتاب والسنة والإجماع .

_ سبق أبي بكر وفضله وسبب تلقيبه بالصديق .

قال ابن حجر:
 ( ولقب بالصديق 
لسبقه إلى تصديق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

 وقيل : 
كان ابتداء تسميته بذلك صبيحـــة الإسراء

 وروى الطبراني من حديث علي :
 أنه كان يحلف أن الله 
أنزل اسم أبي بكر من السماء الصديق ،

 رجاله ثقات ) .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*111 } ماذا فعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد ذلك ؟*

استمر في دعوة الناس في المواسم وغيرها .

عن ربيعة بن عباد الدؤلي قال :
( رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بمنى في منازلهم
 قبل أن يهاجر إلى المدينة يقول:

  يا أيها الناس
 إن الله أمركم أن تعبدوه 
ولا تشركوا به شيئاً ،

 قال : ووراءه رجل يقول :

 يا أيها الناس ! 
إن هذا يأمركم أن تتركوا دين آبائكم ، 

فسألت عن هذا الرجل ،
 قيل : أبو لهب )

 رواه الحاكم .

وعند أبي داود كان يقول :
( هل من رجل يحملني إلى قومه ،
 فإن قريشاً منعوني أن أبلغ كلام ربي ).

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*112 } ماذا نستفيــد من هـــــذا الحديث ؟*

_ حرص النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على الدعوة إلى الله
 دون تعب ولا كلل ، 

وهكذا أنبياء الله من قبله
 قاموا بالدعوة إلى الله دون تعب أو توانٍ
 مستخدمين جميع الأساليب والوجوه الممكنة .


كما قال تعالى عن نوح:

 ( قال رب إني دعوت قومي ليلاً ونهاراً .
 فلم يزدهم دعائي إلا فراراً .
 وإني كلما دعوتهم لتغفر لهم
 جعلوا أصابعهم في آذانهم
 واستغشوا ثيابهم …. ) .

( *ليلاً ونهاراً* ) أي دائباً من غير فتور 
مستغرقاً به الأوقات كلهــا .


ويقول تعالى عن إبراهيم عند احتضاره :

( ووصى بها إبراهيم بنيه ويعقوب
 يا بني إن الله اصطفى لكم الدين
 فلا تموتن إلا وأنتم مسلمون ) .
 
_ على الدعاة أن يطرقوا جميع الأبواب 
التي يمكن أن تقود إلى التمكين للدين في الأرض
 وعدم اليأس منها .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*113 } من الذي استجاب لرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟*

بينما رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
يعرض نفسه على القبائل الوافدة إلى الحج طالباً النصرة ،
 إذ برهط من الخزرج عند العقبة ،
 فدعاهم وعرض عليهم الإسلام ،
 وذلك في السنة الحادية عشرة من البعثة .


*114 } ما الذي جعلهم يستجيبون* 
*لدعوة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟*

من ذلك أن اليهود كانوا معهم في بلادهم ،
 ومعلوم أنهم أهل كتاب وعلم ،
 فكان إذا وقع بينهم وبين اليهود نفرة أو قتال 


قال لهم اليهود :
 إن نبياً مبعوثاً الآن قد أطل زمانه ،
 سنتبعه ونقتلكم معه قتل عاد .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*115 } قدم مكة من العام التالي عدد من الأنصار ،*
*كم عددهم ،* 
*وماذا حدث ؟* 
في الموسم التالي من العام الثاني عشر للبعثة ، 
جاء إلى أداء مناسـك الحج
اثنا عشـر رجلاً من المسلمين من المدينة . 
فلقوا رسول الله مع جماعة من أصحابه
حتى بايعوه بيعة النساء . 
عن عبادة .
أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لهم : 
( تعالوا بايعوني 
على أن لا تشركوا بالله شيئاً
ولا تسرقوا ولا تزنوا ولا تقتلوا أولادكم ،
ولا تأتوا ببهتان تفترونه بين أيديكم وأرجلكم ، 
ولا تعصوني في معروف ، 
فمن وفى منكم فأجره على الله
ومن أصاب شيئاً فستره الله فأمره إلى الله ،
إن شاء عاقبه 
وإن شاء الله عفا عنه ) .
 
وفي رواية ابن إسحاق قال عبادة : 
( كنت فيمن حضر العقبة الأولى ،
وكنا اثني عشر رجلاً ،
فبايعنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
على بيعة النساء ،
وذلك قبل أن تفرض الحرب ) . 
( *بيعة النساء* )
المقصـود أنهم بايعوا بيعة النساء
التي نزلت فيها الآية : 
{ يا أيها النبي إذا جاءك النساء يبايعنك …} 
بعد صلح الحديبية ، 
حيث لم يرد في بيعة العقبة الأولى ذكر القتال ،
ومعنى ذلك أن عبادة حدث بهذا النص
بعد نزول الآية
فشبه بيعة العقبة الأولى ببيعة النساء .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*116 } من أرسل معهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم*
* عندما أرادوا العودة إلى المدينة ؟*

أرسل معهم مصعب بن عمير .

*117} عند من كان منزله ؟*

على أسعد بن زرارة .

*118 } هل أسلم أحد على يد مصعب بن عمير*
* بمساعدة أسعد بن زرارة ؟*

أسلم خلق كثير من الأنصار ، 
وممن أسلم من أشرافهم :
 أسيد بن حضير ، وسعد بن معاذ ،
 وأسلم بإسلامهما يومئذ
 جميع بني عبد الأشهل الرجال والنساء ، 

إلا الأصيرم عمرو بن ثابت 
فإنه تأخر إسلامه إلى يوم أحد .


*119 } متى عاد مصعب بن عمير من المدينة ؟*

قبل حلول موسم الحج التالي 
_ أي حج السنة الثالثة عشرة من البعثـة _
 عاد إلى مكة ليبشر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
 بنجاح مهمته .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*120 } متى كانت بيعة العقبة الثانية ؟*

في موسم الحج من العام الثالث عشر من البعثة .


*121 } ما سببها ؟*

لما فشا الإسلام في المدينة بين الأنصار ،
 اجتمع جماعة من أهل المدينة
 وقرروا أن يأتوا إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
 في الحج ويجتمعوا معه سراً
 ويدرسوا معه عن كثب موضوع هجرته إليهم .


*122 } كم كان عددهم ؟*

كانوا سبعين ( 70 ) رجلاً 
ومعهم امرأتان ، 
وهما :
 نسَيْبة بنت كعب ، وأسماء بنت عمرو .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*123 } من الذي حضر* 
*مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم** هذه البيعة ؟* 
*ولماذا حضر ؟*

كان معه عمه العباس بن عبد المطلب
 وهو يومئذ على دين قومه .

إلا أنه أحب أن يحضر أمر ابن أخيه ويستوثق له .


*124 } ما هي بنود هذه البيعة ؟*

قال جابر :
 قلنا يا رسول الله ! 

علام نبايعك ؟

 قال :
( على السمع والطاعة في النشاط والكسل ،
 وعلى النفقة في العسر واليسر ، 
وعلى الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر ، 

وعلى أن تقوموا في الله 
ولا تأخذكم في الله لومة لائم 

وعلى أن تنصروني إذا قدمت إليكم ،
 وتمنعوني مما تمنعون منه 
أنفسكم وأزواجكم وأبناءكم ،

 ولكم الجنة ) 

رواه أحمد 


*ثم : سمعت قريش بهذه البيعة المباركة*
* فلاحقت أهلهـا فلم تظفر إلا بسعد بن عبادة فعذبته ،*
* ثم نجاه الله تعالى فلحق بالمدينة ،*

* واشتد لذلك غضب قريش وعظم أذاها للمؤمنين ،*
* فأمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم* 
*المؤمنين بالهجرة إلى المدينة .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*125 } عرف الهجرة ؟*

هي الانتقال من بلد *الشرك* إلى بلد *الإسلام* .


*126 } اذكر أول من هاجر إلى المدينة ؟*

أبو سلمة بن عبد الأسد .
ثم مصعب بن عمير .

وقد تتابع المهاجرون 
فقد هاجر بلال وسعد بن أبي وقاص
 وعمار بن ياسر .

ثم قدم عمر
 في عشرين من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .


*127 } اذكر بعض النصوص*
* التي تدل على أن الهجرة للمدينة كان بوحي إلهي ؟*

جاء في الحديث :
( رأيت في المنام أني أهاجر من مكة إلى أرض بها نخل ،
 فذهب وهَلي إلى أنها اليمامة أو هجر ،
 فإذا هي يثرب )

 رواه البخاري .

وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :
( إني أريت دار هجرتكم ذات نخل بين لابتين ) .

( *وهَلي* ) ظني

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*128 } اذكر بعض الأمور التي حدثت عند الهجرة ؟* 
( عندما أراد صهيب الهجرة ،
قال له المشركون : أتيتنا صعلوكاً حقيراً ،
فكثر مالك عندنا ، وبلغت الذي بلغت ،
ثم تريد أن تخرج بمالك ونفسك ، 
والله لا يكون ذلك ،  
فقال لهم صهيب :
أرأيتم إن جعلت لكم مالي ،
أتخلون سبيلي ؟  
قالوا : نعم ، 
قال : فإني قد جعلت لكم مالي ، 
فبلغ ذلك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : 
ربح صهيب ) 
رواه الحاكم . 

( عن أم سلمة أن زوجها أبا سلمة عندما أراد الهجرة
حملها مع ابنه سلمة ،
فرآه أهلها فلحقوا به ،
وقالوا له : هذه نفسك غلبتنا عليها ،
أرأيت صاحبتك هذه ،
علام نتركك تسير بها في البلاد ؟ 
وانتزعوها منه وغضب عند ذلك رهط أبي سلمة
فقالوا : لا نترك ابننا عندها إذ نزعتموها من صاحبنا ،
فتجاذبوا الطفل بينهم حتى خلعوا يده وذهبوا به ، 
وانطلق أبو سلمة وحده إلى المدينة ، 
فكانت أم سلمة بعد هجرة زوجها وانتزاع ابنها منها 
تخرج كل غداة بالأبطح 
تبكي حتى تمسي نحو سنة ، 
فرقّ لها أحد ذويها فقال لرهطه :
إن شئت الحقي بزوجك ، 
فاسترجعت ابنها من آل سلمة 
وهاجرت إلى المدينة
بصحبة 
عثمان بن أبي طلحة ) .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*سيرة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم* 
*في العهد المدني*


*هجرة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم*



*1. لماذا بقي الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في مكة لم يهاجر ؟*

بقي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ينتظر أن يؤذن له بالهجرة .


*2. من بقي مع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في مكة ؟*

قال ابن القيم : 
” ثم خـرجوا أرسالاً يتبع بعضهم بعضاً ،
 ولم يبق بمكة من المسلمين
 إلا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأبو بكر وعلي ،
 أقاما بأمره لهما ،
 وإلا من احتبسه المشركون كرهاً “ .


*3. ماذا قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر*
* عندما تجهز للهجرة للمدينة ؟*

قال له :
 ( على رسلك ، فإني أرجو أن يؤذن لي .

 فقال أبو بكر :
 وهل ترجو ذلك بأبي أنت ؟ 

قال : نعم ،

 فحبس أبو بكر نفسه 
على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ) .

 رواه البخاري ( 3905 )


وعند ابن حبان :

 ( استأذن أبو بكر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
 بالخروج من مكة ، 

فقال : اصبر ) .


*( على رسلك )* أي على مهلك . 

*( فحبس نفسه )* المراد منعها من الهجرة .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*4. ماذا فعلت قريش بعد ذلك للقضاء* 
*على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ودعوته ؟*

اجتمعوا ليبحثوا عن أنجع الوسائل 
للقضاء على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم .


*5. أين اجتمعوا للتشاور ؟*

في دار الندوة .

قال ابن القيم : 

” فاجتمعوا في دار الندوة
 ولم يتخلف أحد من أهل الرأي والحجا منهم
 ليتشاوروا في أمره “ . 


*6. من حضر هذا الاجتماع ؟*

حضره إبليس
 في صورة رجل شيخ من أهل نجد .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*7. ما هي الآراء التي طرحت في هذا الاجتماع ؟*

ذكر القرآن الكريم مضمون هذه الآراء 
التي طرحت في ذلك الاجتماع .

فقال تعالى : 
﴿ وإذ يمكر بك الذين كفروا 
ليثبتوك أو يقتلوك
 أو يخرجـوك 

ويمكرون ويمكر الله
 والله خير الماكرين ﴾ . 


*( ليثبتوك )* ليسجنونك .

وجاءت هذه الآراء مفصلة في بعض الروايات :

فقال أحدهم : أن نحبسه .

فرفضه الشيخ النجدي .

وقال آخر : أن ننفيه .

فرفضه أيضاً الشيخ النجدي .

ثم اقترح أبو جهل فقال :
 قد فُرق لي فيه رأي ما أرى قد وقعتم عليه .
 قالوا : ما هو ؟

 قال : أرى أن نأخذ من كل قبيلة من قريش
 غلاماً نهداً جلداً ،
 ثم نعطيه سيفاً صارماً ،
 فيضربونه ضربة رجل واحد ، 
فيتفرق دمه في القبائل ،

 فلا تدري عبد مناف بعد ذلك كيف تصنع ،
 ولا يمكنها معاداة القبائل كلها ،
 ونسوق إليهم ديته .

فقال الشيخ النجدي :
 لله در الفتى ، 
هذا والله الرأي ،
 فتفرقوا على ذلك .


*8. ما الذي حدث بعد هذا القرار ؟*

أتى جبريل عليه السلام 
رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأخبره به ،
 وأمره بعدم المبيت على فراشه هذه الليلة ،
 وأمره بالهجرة .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*9. ماذا فعل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد ذلك ؟

*ذهب إلى أبي بكر ليبرم معه مراحل الهجرة .

عن عائشة ـ رضي الله عنها ـ قالت :
 ( بينما نحن جلوس في بيت أبي بكر في نحر الظهيرة ،
 قال قائل لأبي بكر :
 هذا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم متقنعاً 
في ساعة لم يكن يأتينا فيها . . .

 قالت : فجاء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
فاستأذن فأذن له ،
 فدخل ،
 فقال النبي لأبي بكر :
 أخرج من عندك ،
 فقال أبو بكر : إنهم أهلك بأبي أنت يا رسول الله ،
 قال : فإني قد أذن لي في الخروج ،

 فقال أبو بكر : الصحبة بأبي أنت يا رسول الله ؟
 قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : نعم ) .

 رواه البخاري  

*10. من هو الصحابي الذي أمره 
رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن ينام في فراشه ؟

*علي بن أبي طالب .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*11. ماذا فعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد ذلك ؟*

خرج هو وأبو بكر إلى غار ثور .

ففي حديث الهجرة عن عائشة
 ـ رضي الله عنها ـ قالت :

 ( ... ثم لحق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأبو بكر
 بغار في جبل ثور
 فَكَمُنا فيه ثلاث ليال ) .

 رواه البخاري ( 3905 ) 


*12. ماذا فعلوا بعد ذلك ؟*

اجتمعوا على باب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 
يرصدونه ويترقبون نومه ليثبوا عليه .


*13. ماذا فعل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد ذلك ؟*

خرج عليهم فأخذ حفنة من البطحاء 
فجعل يذره على رؤوسهم وهم لا يرونه ،

 وهو يتلو : 

﴿ وجعلنا من بين أيديهم سداً 
ومن خلفهم سداً

 فأغشيناهم
 فهم لا يبصرون ﴾ .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*15. من الذي كان يستمع لهم الأخبار ويأتيهم بها ؟*

عبد الله بن أبي بكر .

ففي حديث الهجرة السابق : 

( فيبيت عندهما عبد الله بن أبي بكر
 وهو غلام شاب 
فيدلج من عندهما بسحر
 فيصبح مع قريش بمكة كبائتٍ ، 

فلا يسمع أمراً يكتادان به 
إلا وعاه حتى يأتيهما بخبر ذلك
 حين يختلط الظلام . )


صحيح البخاري ( 3905 )


*16. من الذي كان يرعى لهم الغنم*
* ويريحها عليهم في الغار ؟*

مولى أبي بكر عامر بن فَهيْرة .

ففي حديث الهجرة السابق :

 ( . . . ويرعى عليهما عامر بن فهيرة
 مولى أبي بكر 
منحة من الغنم فيريحها عليهما
 حين تذهب ساعة من العشاء ) .

 صحيح البخاري ( 3905 )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

17. من هو الدليل الذي استأجره 
رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأبو بكر
 ليدلهما على طريق المدينة ؟

هو عبد الله بن أريقط .

ففي حديث الهجرة السابق : 

( . . . واستأجر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأبو بكر
 رجلاً من بني الذيل هادياً خريتاً 
وهو على دين كفار قريش ،

 فأمناه فدفعا إليه راحلتهما 
وواعداه غار ثور
 بعد ثلاث ليال براحلتيهما 
صبح ثلاث ) . 

صحيح البخاري ( 3905 ) 

( خريتاً ) الخريت الماهر بالهداية ،
 وسمي خريتاً لأنه يهدي بمثل خرت الإبرة ،
 أي ثقبها ،


*18. من هي ذات النطاقين ؟*

هي أسماء بنت أبي بكر .


*19. لماذا سميت بذلك ؟*

لأنها وضعت للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأبي بكر
 زاداً ووضعته في جراب 
وقطعت من نطاقها
 فربطت به على فم الجراب ، 

فبذلك سميت ذات النطاقين .

 رواه البخاري

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*20. ماذا فعل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم* 
*عندما خرج من مكة ؟*

نظر إليها وقال :

 ( والله إنك لخير أرض الله ،
 وأحب أرض الله إلى الله ، 
ولولا أني أخرجت منك 
ما خرجت ) . 

رواه الترمذي 


*21. متى أنزل على*
*رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم* 
*قوله تعالى :*
* ﴿ وقل ربِّ أدخلني مدخل صدق*
* وأخرجني مخرج صدق ﴾ ؟*

عندما أمره الله بالهجرة .

عن ابن عباس ـ رضي الله عنهما ـ قال :

 ( كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بمكة 
ثم أمر بالهجرة ،

 فأنزل الله : 

﴿ وقل ربِّ أدخلني مدخل صدق
 وأخرجني مخرج صدق
 واجعل لي من لدنك 
سلطاناً نصيراً ﴾ ) .

 رواه الترمذي



قال قتادة :

 ” ﴿ وقل ربّ أدخلني مدخل صدق ﴾
 يعني المدينة 

﴿ وأخرني مخرج صدق ﴾
 يعني مكة “ .


قال ابن كثير :

 ” . . . وهذا القول هو أشهر الأقوال
 وهو اختيار ابن جرير “

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*22. ماذا كان يصنع أبو بكر*
* وهما في طريقهما إلى الغار ؟*

يمشي ساعة
 بين يدي الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
 وساعة خلفه .


*23. ماذا قال للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم* 
*عندما سأله عن السبب ؟*

قال :
 ( أذكر الطَلَب فأمشي خلفك ، 
ثم أذكر الرَصَد فأمشي بين يديك ) .


*24. ماذا قال أبو بكر*
* للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم*
* لما رأى المشركين فوق الغار ؟* 

قال :
 ( لو أن أحدهم نظر تحت قدميه
 لأبصرنا ) .


*25. ماذا قال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟*

قال له :

 ( يا أبا بكر ،
 ما ظنك باثنين
 الله ثالثهما ) .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*26. اذكر بعض فوائد الحديث السابق ؟*

* كمال توكل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على ربه .

* وجوب الثقة بالله عز وجل
والاطمئنان إلى رعايته .

* منقبة عظيمة لأبي بكر .

* عناية الله تعالى بأنبيائه وأوليائه 
ورعايته لهم بالنصرة ، 


كما قال تعالى :

 ﴿ إنا لننصر رسلنا والذين آمنوا
 في الحياة الدنيا
 ويوم يقوم الأشهاد ﴾ 


*وقد نصر الله نبيه في ثلاث مواقع :*

1ـ حين الإخراج .

*قال تعالى :* 
*﴿ إذ أخرجك الذين كفروا ﴾ .*

2ـ عند المكث في الغار .

 *قال تعالى :*
* ﴿ إذ هما في الغار ﴾ .*

3ـ حينما وقف المشركون على فم الغار .

*قال تعالى :* 

*﴿* *إذ يقول لصاحبه* 
*لا تحزن* 
*إن الله معنا* *﴾ .*


* هذا الحديث يدل على بطلان قصة العنكبوت ،
 وأنها نسجت على باب الغار .



قال الشيخ محمد بن عثيمين رحمه الله : 

” وفيه دليل على أن قصة العنكبوت غير صحيحة
 فما يوجد في بعض التواريخ
 أن العنكبوت نسجت على باب الغار ،
 وأنه نبت فيه شجرة ، 
وأنه كان على غصنها حمامة ، 

وأن المشركين لما جاءوا إلى الغار قالوا : 
هذا ليس فيه أحد . . . 

كل هذا لا صحة له ، 

لأن الذي منع المشركين 
من رؤية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وصاحبه أبي بكر
 ليست أموراً حسية 
تكون لهما ولغيرهما ، 

بل هي أمور معنوية ، 
وآية من آيات الله عز وجل

 حجب الله أبصار المشركين 
عن رؤية الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
 وصاحبه أبي بكر “ .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*27. ماذا فعل أبو بكر عندما وصلا إلى الغار ؟*

قال للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم :

 ( مكانك حتى أستبرئ لك الغار )

 فدخل فاستبرأه .


*28. كم مكثا في الغار ؟*

ثلاثة أيام ، 
وبعدها جاءهما الدليل وخرجا .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*29. من الفارس الذي لحقهم ؟*

سراقة بن مالك .

 صحيح البخاري ( 3906 )


*30. ماذا قال أبو بكر للرسول عندما رأى سراقة ؟*

قال :
 ( يا رسول الله ،
 هذا الطَلَب قد لحقنا
 يا رسول الله ؟

 فقال : 
لا تحزن
 إن الله معنا ) .

 صحيح البخاري ( 3652 ) 

*31. ماذا حدث للفرس عندما اقترب منهم ؟*

دعا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عليه ،
 فساخت يدا فرسه في الأرض .

 صحيح البخاري ( 3906 )


*32. ماذا قال سراقة عندما ساخت يدا فرسه ؟*

قال : قد علمت أن الذي أصـابني بدعائكما ،
 فادعـوا الله لي ،
 ولكما عليَّ أن أردَّ الناس عنكما ،

 فدعا له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأطلقه . 

( فكان أول النهار جاهداً على نبي الله ، 
وكان آخر النهار حارساً لهما ) .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*33. من هي المرأة*
* التي مرّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم*
* بخيمتها في طريقه إلى المدينة ؟*

أم معبد .

( فسألوها إن كان عندها طعام ، 
فاعتذرت بالجدب ،

 فنظر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 إلى شاة فقال :

 ما هذه ؟
 فقالت : هذه شاة خلفها الجهد ، 

فقال : هل فيها لبن ؟ 
قالت : هي أجهد من ذلك .

 فقال : أتأذنين أن أحلبها ؟
 فقالت : إن رأيت بها حلباً فاحلبها .


فمسح رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بيده ضرعها ،
 وسمى الله ودعا ، 
فدرّت ، 

فدعا بإناء لها ،
 فحلب فيه فسقاها حتى رويت ،
 وسقى أصحابه حتى رووا ،

 ثم شرب
وحلب فيه ثانياً 
حتى ملأ الإناء
 وتركه لها
 ثم ارتحلوا ) . 


*34. ماذا فعلت عندما قدم زوجها ؟*

أخبرته بالذي حدث من محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : 

والله إني لأراه صاحب قريش الذي تطلبه .


*35. ماذا كان يقول أبو بكر*
* إذا سأله أحد* 
*عن النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟*

يقول :
 ( هذا الرجل يهديني السبيل ، 

قال : فيحسب الحاسب أنه يعني الطريق ، 
وإنما يعني سبيل الخير ) . 

رواه البخاري ( 3911 )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*36. اذكر بعض الفوائد المستنبطة*
* من هجرة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟*

* مشروعية الهجرة من بلد الكفر إلى بلد الإسلام .

*وتكون واجبة :*

 لمن يقدر عليها ولا يمكنه إظهار دينه .

قال تعالى :
 ﴿ إن الذين تتوفاهم الملائكة ظالمي أنفسهم
 قالوا فيم كنتم
 قالوا كنا مستضعفين في الأرض
 قالوا ألم تكن أرض الله واسعة
 فتهاجروا فيها
 فأولئك مأواهم جهنم 
وساءت مصيراً ﴾ 

وهذا وعيد شديد .


*وتستحب :* 

لمن يقدر عليها لكنه متمكن من إظهار دينه .

والهجرة فريضة
 على هذه الأمة 
من بلد الشرك إلى بلد الإسلام ،
 وهي باقية إلى أن تقوم الساعة .

قال صلى الله عليه وسلم :

 ( لا تنقطع الهجرة حتى تنقطع التوبة ،
 ولا تنقطع التوبة
 حتى تطلع الشمس من مغربها ) .

 رواه أبو داود

وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :

 ( الهجرة باقية ما قوتلوا العرب ) .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

* أن يكون اتكالنا على الله تعالى
 دون اعتمادنا على الأسباب .

 * الجنود التي يُخذل بها الباطل ،
 ويُنصر بها الحق ، 
ليست مقصورة على نوع معين من السلاح ،
 ولا صورة خاصة من الخوارق .

قال تعالى : 

﴿ وما يعلم جنود ربك
 إلا هو ﴾ 

ومن نصر الله لنبيه 
أن تعمى عنه عيون أعدائه 
وهو قريب منهم .

*أن الجندي الصادق المخلص يفدي قائدته بحياته ،
 ففي سـلامة القائد سـلامة للدعوة ، 
وفي هلاكه خذلانها ووهنها .

فما فعله علي ليلة الهجرة من نومه
 في فراش الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 
تضحية بحياته في سبيل الإبقاء 
على حياة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

* فضل الصديق رضي الله عنه ،

 وقد جاءت الأحاديث في فضله :

قال صلى الله عليه وسلم :

 ( لو كنت متخذاً خليلاً
 لاتخذت أبا بكر خليلاً ) .

 رواه مسلم


* علينا أن نبذل الجهد وكل الطاقات
 في التخطيط البشري .

* إثبات معية الله الخاصة
 التي مقتضاها النصر والتأييد .


* أن الدور الذي قام به الشباب
 في تنفيذ خطة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم للهجرة ، 

مثل دور علي وأبناء أبي بكر ،
 يعد دوراً نموذجياً رائداً لشباب الإسلام .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*37. ماذا كان يفعل أهل المدينة*
* حين بلغهم مخرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم* 
*من مكة مهاجراً إلى المدينة ؟*

كانوا يخرجون كل يوم إلى الحرة ينتظرونه أول النهار ،
 فإذا اشتد الحر 
رجعوا إلى منازلهم .

صحيح البخاري ( 3906 )


*38. من الذي أخبرهم بقدومه صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟*

صعد رجل من اليهود على أطم من آطام المدينة
 لبعض شأنه ، 

فبصر برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه ،
 فنادى بأعلى صوته : 

يا معشر العرب ، 
هذا جدكم الذي تنتظرون ،

 فثار المسلمون إلى السلاح
 فتلقوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .

صحيح البخاري ( 3906 )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*39. في أي يوم دخل*
* رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينة ؟*

يوم الاثنين من شهر ربيع الأول . 

قال الحافظ :
 ” هذا هو المعتمد “ .


*40. أين نزل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم*
* أول ما وصل المدينة ؟*

نزل في قباء في أول المدينة
 على بني عمرو بن عوف .

 صحيح البخاري ( 3906 )


عن أنس قال :

 ( لما قدم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينة
 نزل في علو المدينة 
في حي يقال له بنو عمرو بن عوف ). 

صحيح البخاري ( 2144 )
 ومسلم ( 524 )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*41. ماذا يستفاد من* 
*نزول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم* 
*في علو المدينة ؟*

قال الحافظ ابن حجر :

 ” وأخذ من نزول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
 التفاؤل له ولدينه بالعلو “ . 


*42. كم أقام عند بني عمرو بن عوف ؟*

أربع عشرة ليلة . 

عن أنس قال : 
( ... فأقام فيهم أربع عشرة ليلة ... ) .

 صحيح مسلم ( 3906 )


*43. ماذا فعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم*
* في هذه الفترة ؟*

أسس مسجد قباء ،
 وهو أول مسجد أسس بعد النبوة . 


*44. عند من نزل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟*

عند كلثوم بن الهدم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*45. من هو الصحابي الذي جاء إلى* 
*الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم* 
*أول ما وصل إلى قباء ؟*

سلمان الفارسي .


*46. لماذا جاء إليه ؟*

جاء لينظر هل هو النبي الحق أم لا .


*47. ماذا فعل سلمان ليتحقق* 
*من نبوة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟*

جاء بتمر وقال :
 هذه صدقة تصدقت بها عليكم .

فقال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم :

 ( إنا لا نأكل الصدقة ) .


*48. ما سبب عمل سلمان هذا ؟*

أنه عنده علم من الكتب السابقة
 أن النبي محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم 
من نعوته وصفاته
 أنه يقبل الهدية 
ولا يأكل الصدقة .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*49. من هو أول مولود للمسلمين بعد الهجرة ؟*

عبد الله بن الزبير وُلد بقباء . 

عن أسماء :

 ( أنها حملت بعبد الله بن الزبير ، 
قالت : فخرجت وأنا متم ، 
فأتيت المدينة ،
 فنزلت بقباء فولدته بقباء

 ثم أتيت به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
فوضعته في حجره ، 

ثم دعا بتمرة فمضغها ، 
ثم تفل في فيه ،
 فكان أول شيء دخل جوفه
 ريق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
 ثم حنكه ،
 ثم دعا له وبرَّك عليه ،
 وكان أول مولود ولد في الإسلام ) .

 صحيح البخاري ( 3909 )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*50. لما سار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم* 
*من ديار بني عمرو بن عوف إلى المدينة*
* أدركته الجمعة في الطريق ،*
* فأين صلاها ؟*

صلاها في ديار بني سالم بن عوف ،
 وكانت أول جمعة في الإسلام .


*51. ماذا فعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم* 
*لما عزم أن يدخل المدينة ؟*

أرسل إلى زعماء بني النجار ،
 فجاءوا متقلدين سيوفهم .

عن أنس رضي الله عنه قال :

 ( لما قدم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينة . . .
 ثم أرسل إلى ملأ بني النجار ،
 قال : فجاءوا متقلدين سيوفهم ،

 قال : 
كأني أنظر
 إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
على راحلته 
وأبو بكر رديفه 
وملأ بني النجار حوله . . . ) . 

صحيح البخاري ( 3932 )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*52. ماذا كان يفعل أهل المدينة* 
*فرحاً بقدوم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟*

صـعد الرجال والنسـاء فوق البيوت ،
 وتفرق الغلمان والخدم في الطـرق ينـادون :

 يا محمد ! 
يا رسـول الله !
 يا محمد ! 
يا رسول الله ! ) . 


*53. ماذا كان يقول زعماء الأنصار* 
*إذا مرّ بهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم براحلته ؟*

هلمّ إلى العدد والعُدة والسلاح والمنَعَة .


*54. ماذا كان يرد عليهم* 
*رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟*

خلّوا سبيلها فإنها مأمورة .


*55. أين بركت ناقة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟*

بركت في موضع مسجده اليوم ، 
وذلك في بني النجار 
أخواله صلى الله عليه وسلم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*56. عند من نزل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟* 

عند أبي أيوب الأنصاري ،
 لأنه أحد أخوال أبيه من بني النجار .

ففي حديث أنس السابق : 

( . . . كأني أنظر إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
على راحلته وأبو بكر ردفه . . . 
حتى ألقى بفناء أبي أيوب ) .

 صحيح البخاري ( 3932 ) 


*57. أين نزل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم*
* في دار أبي أيوب أول مرة ؟*

نزل في الأسفل .

عن أبي أيوب :

 ( أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نزل عليه ،

 فنزل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في السفل ،
 وأبو أيوب في العلو...) .

 صحيح مسلم ( 2053 )

*58. ماذا فعل أبو أيوب بعد ذلك ؟*

طلب من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يكون في العلو .

في حديث أبي أيوب السابق قال :

 ( . . . نمشى فوق رأس رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فتنحوا ،

 ثم قال للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :
 لا أعلو سقيفة أنت تحتها ،
 فتحول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في العلو . . ) . 

صحيح مسلم ( 2053 )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*59. من هو اليهودي*
* الذي أسلم أول ما قدم* 
*النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينة ؟*

عبد الله بن سلام .

*60. ما أول شيء سمعه* 
*من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟*

قال رضي الله عنه :

 ( لما قدم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
المدينة انجفل الناس إليه ،
 فجئت في الناس لأنظر إليه ،

 فلما استبنت وجهه 
عرفت أن وجهه 
ليسَ وجه كذاب ، 

وكان أول شيء تكلم به أن قال :
 يا أيها الناس ،
 أفشوا السلام ،
 وأطعموا الطعام ،
 وصلوا والناس نيام ،
 تدخلوا الجنة بسلام ) .

 سنن الترمذي ( 2485 )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*61. اذكر بعض ما ورد في فرح أهل المدينة*
* بقدوم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إليهم ؟*

قال البراء : 

( ما رأيت أهل المدينة فرحوا بشيء 
فرحهم برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ) .

 صحيح البخاري ( 3925 ) 


وقال أنس : 

( ما رأيت يوماً قط أنور ولا أحسن 
من يوم دخل 
رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 وأبو بكر المدينة ) .

 مسند أحمد ( 3/122 ) 


*62. ما اسم المكان الذي بركت فيه الناقة ؟*

كان مربداً .

( والمِرْبد ) : بكسر الميم ، وسكون الراء ،

 هو الموضع الذي يجفف فيه التمر . 


*63. لمن كان هذا المربد ؟*

لغلامين يتيمين من بني النجار
 [ سهل وسهيل ]
 وكانا في حجر سعد بن زرارة . 

فاشتراه رسول الله منهما ،
 وبنى مسجده الموجود الآن .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*64. ماذا كان في مكان المسجد ،*
* وماذا فعل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم به ؟*

كان فيه قبور المشركين ،
 وكانت فيه خرب ،
 وكان فيه نخل .

فأمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالقبور فنُبشت ،
 وبالنخل فقطعت .


*( وبالنخل )*

محمول على أنه لم يكن يثمر ،
 ويحتمل أن يكون مثمراً
 لكن دعت الحاجة لذلك . 


*65. ماذا كان يقول الصحابة*
* والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم*
* أثناء بناء المسجد ؟*

كانوا يرتجزون :

اللهم إنه لا خيرَ إلا خير الآخرة
فاغفر للأنصارِ والمهاجرة


*66. من الصحابي الذي كان يحمل لبنتين لبنتين*
* وبقية الصحابة لبنة لبنة ؟*

عمار بن ياسر .

*67. ماذا قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لعمار* 
*عندما رأى نشاطه وقوته ؟*

قال :

 ( ويح عمار ،

 تقتله الفئة الباغية ،
 يدعوهم إلى الجنة
 ويدعونه إلى النار ) .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*68. ماذا فعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم*
* بعد ذلك ؟*

آخى بين المهاجرين والأنصار .

قال ابن القيم :

 ” ثم آخى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
بين المهاجرين والأنصار 
في دار أنس بن مالك ،
 وكانوا تسعين رجلاً 
نصفهم من المهاجرين 
ونصفهم من الأنصار “ . 


*69. متى كانت هذه المؤاخاة ؟*

في السنة الأولى من الهجرة .


*70. ما الحكمة من هذه المؤاخاة ؟*

ليذهب عن أصحابه وحشة الغربة ، 
ويستأنسوا من مفارقة الأهل والعشيرة ، 
ويشد بعضهم أزر بعض .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*71. اذكر بعض الأمثلة*
* في أثر هذه الأخوة في المواساة ؟*

عن أنس رضي الله عنه قال :

 ( قدم عبد الرحمن بن عوف
 فآخى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بينه
 وبين الربيع الأنصاري ،
 فعرض عليه أن يناصفه أهله وماله ... ) .

 صحيح البخاري ( 3781 ) 

وعن جرير رضي الله عنه  قال :

 ( قالت الأنصار للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :
 اقسم بيننا وبينهم النخيل ،

 قال : لا ،

 قال : يكفوننا المؤنة ويشركوننا في الثمر ،

 قالوا : سمعنا وأطعنا ) . 

صحيح البخاري ( 3782 ) 


*72. إلى متى استمر هذا التوارث بالأخوة ؟* 

حينما أنزل الله : 

﴿ وأولوا الأرحام بعضهم أولى ببعض
 في كتاب الله ﴾ 

وذلك بعد وقعة بدر .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*73. اذكر أسباب الهجرة إلى المدينة ؟* 

*1ـ الابتلاء والاضطهاد .* 
ويدل لذلك قول بلال : 
( ... اللهم العن شيبة بن ربيعة وعتبة بن ربيعة 
وأمية بن خلف ، 
كما أخرجونا من أرضنا إلى أرض الوباء ... ) .  
صحيح البخاري  

وقالت عائشة
في سبب هجرة أبيها إلى المدينة : 
( استأذن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أبو بكر
في الخروج
حين اشتد عليه الأذى .. )  
صحيح البخاري ( 3900 )  


*2ـ مخافة الفتنة في الدين .* 
قالت عائشة عند ما سئلت عن الهجرة : 

( كَانَ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ يَفِرُّ أَحَدُهُمْ بِدِينِهِ
 إِلَى اللَّهِ تَعَالَى وَإِلَى رَسُولِهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ 
مَخَافَةَ أَنْ يُفْتَنَ عَلَيْهِ ,

 فَأَمَّا الْيَوْمَ فَقَدْ أَظْهَرَ اللَّهُ الْإِسْلَامَ ,
 وَالْيَوْمَ يَعْبُدُ رَبَّهُ حَيْثُ شَاءَ 
وَلَكِنْ جِهَادٌ وَنِيَّةٌ ) . 

صحيح البخاري ( 3900 ) 

*3ـ وجود حماية للدعوة*
*تمكنها من السير في طريقها .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*74. اذكر بعض فضائل المدينة النبوية ؟*

*أولاً : الإيمان يرجع إليها .*

عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال :
 قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :

 ( إن الإيمان ليأرز إلى المدينة
 كما تأرز الحية إلى جحرها ) .

 رواه مسلم ( 1471 )


*ثانياً : لا يدخلها الدجال .*

عن أنس رضي الله عنه قال :
 قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : 

( ليس من بلد إلا سيطؤه الدجال
 إلا مكة والمدينة ،
 ليس له من نقابها نقب 
إلا عليه الملائكة صافين يحرسونها ) .

 صحيح البخاري ( 1881) 

*( نقابها )* جمع نقب ،
 قيل المداخل ، وقيل الأبواب .

 فتح الباري ( 4/96 ) 

*ثالثاً : يشفع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم*
* لمن يموت فيها .*

عن ابن عمر ـ رضي الله عنهما ـ قال :
 قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :

 ( من استطاع أن يموت بالمدينة فليمت بها ،
 فإني أكون له
 شاهداً وشفيعاً يوم القيامة ) .

 رواه الترمذي ( 3917 ) 


ولذلك كان عمر يقول :

 ( اللهم إني أسألك شهادة في سبيلك
 وموتاً في بلد رسولك ) .

 رواه مالك

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*رابعاً : أنها تنفي الخبث .*

عن أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه  قال :
 قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :

 ( أمرت بقرية تأكل القرى ،
 يقولون : يثرب ،
 وهي المدينة تنقي الناس
 كما تنقي الكير خبث الحديد ) .

 صحيح البخاري ( 1871 ) 

*( أمرت بقرية )* المعنى :
 أمرني ربي بالهجرة إليها أو سكناه .

*( تأكل القرى )* المعنى أنها تغلبهم .

*( تنقي الناس )* هذا في زمانه صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
 لأنه لم يكن يصبر على الهجرة والمقام معه
 إلا من ثبت إيمانه ، 

ويكون أيضاً في آخر الزمان 
عند خروج الدجال ،
 فترجف بأهلها
 فلا يبقى منافق ولا كافر 
إلا خرج من البلد .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*خامساً :* 
*حث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على سكناها* 
*وذم الرغبة عنها .*

عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه  قال : 
سمعت رسـول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول :

 ( تُفتح اليمن فيأتي قوم يُبسون
 فيتحملون بأهلهم ومن أطاعهم ،

 والمدينة خير لهم لو كانوا يعلمون ، 
وتفتح الشام ... ) . 

صحيح البخاري ( 1875 ) 

*( يُبسون )* يسوقون دوابهم ،

 *وقيل :* يزينون لأهلهم البلاد التي تفتح ،
 ويدعونهم إلى سكنها
 فيتحملون بسبب ذلك من المدينة راحلين إليها .

(  المراد به
 الخارجون من المدينة 
رغبة عنها كارهين لها ،
وأما من خرج لحاجة أو تجارة
 أو جهاد أو نحو ذلك ،
 فليس بداخل في معنى ذلك ) .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*75. اذكر بعض الأحاديث في فضل الأنصار ؟*

أثنى الله عليهم بقوله : 

﴿ والذي تبوءوا الدار والإيمان من قبلهم 
يحبون من هاجر إليهم

 ولا يجدون في صدورهم حاجة مما أوتوا
 ويؤثرون على أنفسهم
 ولو كان بهم خصاصة ﴾ . 


وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :

 ( آية الإيمان حب الأنصار ،
 وآية النفاق بغض الأنصار ) .

 رواه البخاري ( 17 )
 رواه مسلم ( 74 )


وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :

 ( الأنصار لا يحبهم إلا مؤمن
 ولا يبغضهم إلا منافق ) .

 رواه البخاري ( 3782 )
 رواه مسلم ( 75 )


وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : 

( لولا الهجرة 
لكنت امرءاً من الأنصار ) .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*76. متى فرض الأذان ؟*

قال ابن حجر : 

” الراجح أن ذلك كان في السنة الأولى “ .

*77. كم شهراً صلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم*
* في المدينة إلى بيت المقدس ؟*

ستة عشر شهراً أو سبعة عشر شهراً .

عن البراء قال :

 ( أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أول ما قدم المدينة
 نزل على أجداده ،
 أو قال أخواله من الأنصار ، 

وأنه صلى قِبل بيت المقدس ستة عشر شهراً
 أو سبعة عشر شهراً ... ) . 

صحيح البخاري ( 40 )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*78. متى حولت القبلة إلى الكعبة ؟*

في السنة الثانية من الهجرة في شعبان .


*79. اذكر ما هو موقف المسلمين* 
*والمشركين واليهود*
* من تحويل القبلة ؟*

فأما المسلمون فقالوا :
 سمعنا وأطعنا

 وقالوا : 
﴿ آمنا به كل من عند ربنا ﴾

 وهم الذين هدى الله ولم تكن كبيرة عليهم .

وأما المشركون فقالوا :

 كما رجع إلى قبلتنا 
يوشك أن يرجع إلى ديننا ، 
وما رجع إليها إلا أنه الحق .

وأما اليهود فقالوا :

 خالف قبلة الأنبياء قبله ، 
ولو كان نبياً لكان يصلي إلى قبلة الأنبياء .

وأما المنافقون فقالوا :

 ما يدري محمد أين يتوجه
 إن كانت الأولى حقاً فقد تركها ،
 وإن كانت الثانية هي الحق 
فقد كان على باطل ، 

وكثرت أقاويل السفهاء من الناس ،

 وكانت كما قال الله تعالى :

 ﴿ وإن كانت لكبيرة 
إلا على الذين هدى الله ﴾ 

وكانت محنة من الله
 امتحن بها عباده
 ليرى من يتبع الرسول
 ممن ينقلب على عقبيه .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*79. اذكر بعض المصاعب الصحية*
*التي واجهت المهاجرين* 
*عند مقدمهم المدينة ؟* 
واجهوا حمى يثرب ، 

وممن أصابه ذلك :
أبو بكر ،
 وكان يقول إذا أخذته الحمى : 

كُلُّ امْرِئٍ مُصَبَّحٌ فِي أَهْلِهِ 
وَالْمَوْتُ أَدْنَى مِنْ شِرَاكِ نَعْلِهِ  

وَكَانَ بِلالٌ إِذَا أَقْلَعَتِ الْحُمَّى يَرْفَعُ عَقِيرَتَهُ وَيَقُولُ :

أَلا لَيْتَ شِعْرِي هَلْ أَبِيتَنَّ لَيْلَةً 
بِوَادٍ وَحَوْلِي إِذْخِرٌ وَجَلِيلُ 

[ وَهَلْ أَرِدَنْ يَوْمًا مِيَاهَ مَجَنَّةٍ
وَهَلْ يَبْدُوَنْ لِي شَامَةٌ وَطَفِيلُ ] 


*80. كيف صرف الله عنهم الحمى ؟*

بدعاء الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال :

 ( اللهم حبب إلينا المدينة
 كحبنا مكة أو أشد ، 
وصححها ،
 وانقل حماها في الجحفة ) . 

صحيح البخاري ( 1889 )


وعن ابن عمر ـ رضي الله عنهما ـ
 أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :

 ( رأيت كأن امرأة سوداء ثائرة الرأس 
خرجت من المدينة ،
 حتى قامت بهيعة وهي الجحفة ،
 فأولت أن وباء المدينة نُقل إليها ) .

 صحيح البخاري ( 7038 )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*81. ما هي القبائل اليهودية*
* التي كانت موجودة في المدينة ؟*

بنو قينقاع ، وبنو النضير ، وبنو قريظة . 

*82. متى نزل الأذن بالقتال ؟*

بالمدينة بعد الهجرة .

وأول آية نزلت قوله تعالى : 

﴿ أُذن للذين يُقاتلون بأنهم ظُلموا
 وإن الله على نصرهم لقدير ﴾ .

*83. ما رأيك في قول من يقول*
* أن الإذن بالقتال كان في مكة ؟*

قال ابن القيم : 

” هذا غلط لوجوه :

*أحدها :*

أن الله لم يأذن بمكة لهم بالقتال
 ولا كان لهم شوكة 
يتمكنون بها من القتال بمكة .

*الثاني :*

أن سياق الآية يدل على
 أن الإذن بعد الهجرة وإخراجهم من ديارهم ،

 فإنه قال :

 ﴿ الذين أخرجوا من ديارهم بغير حق 
إلا أن يقولوا ربنا الله ﴾ .

وهؤلاء هم المهاجرون “ .

ثم ذكر بقية الوجوه .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*84. اذكر بعض السرايا*
* التي كانت قبل غزوة بدر ؟*

* *سرية سيف البحر ( 1**ﻫ** ) .*

بقيادة حمزة بن عبد المطلب 
في ثلاثين رجلاً من المهاجرين 
ليعترضوا عيراً لقريش قادمة من الشام .

* *سرية الخرّار ( في ذي القعدة 1**ﻫ** ) .*

بقيادة سعد بن أبي وقاص 
في عشرين راكباً يعترضون عيراً لقريش
 وعهد إليه ألا يجاوز الخرّار . 

( *الخرّار :* هو موضع بالقرب من الجحفة ) 

* *سرية نخلة .* 

بقيادة عبد الله بن جحش ،
 في رجب على رأس ( 17 ) شهراً من الهجرة ،
 ومعه ثمانية رهط من المهاجرين .

( *نخلة :* بين مكة والطائف ) .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*85. ما أول غزوة غزاها*
* رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟*

غزوة الأبواء ( ودان ) في صفر سنة 2 ﻫ .

خرج في سبعين رجلاً من المهاجرين خاصة 
يعترض عيراً لقريش
 حتى بلغ ودان فلم يلق كيداً .

( *ودان وبوان :* 
مكان متقاربان بينهما ستة أميال أو ثمانية ) . 


*86. متى كانت غزوة بدر الكبرى ؟*

قال النووي : 

” كانت غزوة بدر يوم الجمعة
 لسبع عشرة من شهر رمضان
 في السنة الثانية من الهجرة “

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*89. أين توجد بدر ؟*
* ولماذا سميت بهذا الاسم ؟*

*بدر :* موضع بين مكة والمدينة .

وقد سميت بدر :

*قيل :* نسبة إلى بئر فيها يقال لها بدر ،
 وعليه الأكثر .

*وقيل :* لأن صاحب البئر رجل يقال له بدر .

*90. ما سبب هذه الغزوة ؟*

أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
 ندب الناس إلى تلقي أبي سفيان 
لأخذ ما معه من أموال قريش .

سنن أبي داود ( 2681 )


*91. ما سبب تخلف كثير من الصحابة*
* عن هذه الغزوة ؟*

لأنهم لم يتوقعوا أن يقع قتال ،
....

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*92. كم عدد الجيش الإسلامي ؟*

خرج في ثلاثمائة وبضعة عشر رجلاً .

 صحيح البخاري ( 3956 )


*93. كم فرساً كان معهم ؟*

قال ابن القيم :

 ” ولم يكن معهم من الخيل إلا فرسان :
 فرس للزبير بن العوام ،
 وفرس للمقداد بن الأسود ،
 وكان معهم سبعون بعيراً 
يعتقب الرجلان والثلاثة على البعير الواحد “ . 

*94. ماذا فعل أبو سفيان*
* لما علم بخروج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟*

أرسل إلى مكة يستنجد بقريش .


*95. ماذا فعلت قريش ؟*

خرجت مسرعة لإنقاذ عيرها ورجالها .

*96. كم عدد جيش المشركين ؟*

بلغ عددهم في بداية سيرهم
 ( 1300 ) رجلاً .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*97. كيف نجا أبو سفيان ومن معه ؟*

اتجه إلى طريق الساحل غرباً ونجا من الخطر ،
 وأرسل رسالة إلى جيش مكة 
وهم بالجحفة يخبرهم بنجاته .


*98. ماذا فعل جيش مكة*
* بعد علمهم بنجاة القافلة ؟*

همّ الجيش بالرجوع ،
 لكن طاغية قريش أبو جهل رفض وقال :

 والله لا نرجع حتى نرد بدراً ،
 فنقيم بها ثلاثاً ،
 فننحر الجزور ،
 ونطعم الطعام ،
 ونسقي الخمر ...
 وتسمع بنا العرب 
فلا يزالون يهابوننا أبداً .


*99. هل هناك أحد تخلف من أشراف قريش ؟*

لم يتخلف من أشرافهم أحد سوى أبو لهب ، 
فإنه عوض عنه رجلاً كان له عليه دين . 


*100. هل رجع أحد من جيش مكة*
* بعد علمهم بنجاة القافلة ؟*

نعم .
الأخنس بن شَريق ،
 حيث رجع بقومه بني زهرة وكانوا ( 300 ) رجلاً ، 
وكان مطاعاً .


قال ابن القيم :

 ” فاعتبطت بنو زهرة برأي الأخنس ،
 فلم يزل فيهم مطاعاً معظماً “ .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*101. ماذا فعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم*
* لما بلغه خبر خروج قريش ؟*

استشار أصحابه .

فتكلم قادة المهاجرين
 [ كأبي بكر وعمر والمقداد ] 
وقالوا خيراً ، 

ومما قاله المقداد :

 ( يا رسول الله ،
 امض بنا لما أراك الله فنحن معك ... ) .

ثم تكلم قادة الأنصار 

[ وكان صلى الله عليه وسلم 
يريد أن يسمع كلامهم ]


 فقام سعد بن معاذ فقال :

 ( والله لكأنك تريدنا يا رسول الله ؟
 قال : أجل ،

 قال : 
فقدآمنا بك ، 
وصدقناك ،
وشهدنا أن ما جئت به هو الحق ... 

فامضِ يا رسول الله لما أردت 

فوالذي بعثك بالحق
 لو استعرضت بنا هذا البحر 
لخضناه معك 
ما تخلف منا رجلاً واحداً ...) .

 صحيح مسلم ( 1779 )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*102. ماذا فعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم* 
*بعد استشارة أصحابه ؟*

سُرَّ بذلك وقال :

 ( سـيروا وأبشـروا ،
 فإن الله قد وعدني إحدى الطائفتين ،
 والله لكأني الآن أنظر إلى مصارع القوم ) . 


*103. إلى أين سار*
* رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بجيشه ؟*

سار إلى ماء بدر ليسبق المشركين إليه ،
 ليحول بينهم وبين الماء .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*104. من هو الصحابي* 
*الذي أشار إليه بتغيير هذا المكان ؟*

الحباب بن المنذر ،

 قال : 
( يا رسول الله ،

 أرأيت هذا المنزل 
أمنزلاً أنزلكه الله 
ليس لنا أن نتقدمه ولا نتأخر عنه ؟ 

أم هو الرأي والحرب والمكيدة ؟

 قال :
 بل هو الرأي والحرب والمكيدة ،

 فقال : يا رسول الله ،

 فإن هذا ليس بمنزل ،
 فانهض بالناس حتى نأتي أدنى ماء من القوم ـ قريش ـ
 فننزله ونغور ـ نخرب ـ
 ما وراءه من القُلَب ـ الآبار ـ

 ثم نبني عليه حوضاً فنملأه ، 
ثم نقاتل القوم فنشرب ولا يشربون ) .


*105. ماذا قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم*
* عن هذا الرأي ؟*

قال :
 ( لقد أشرت بالرأي )

وفعل ما أشار به الحباب .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*106. أين كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم*
* يجلس في هذه الغزوة ؟*

في عريش .

(*العريش :* 
شبه خيمة يكون مقراً للقيادة وظلاً للقائد ) .


*107. هل كان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم*
* كل زمنه في العريش*
* أم شارك في القتال ؟*

شارك في القتال .

ففي مسند الإمام أحمد 

عن علي رضي الله عنه قال :

 ( لقد رأيتنا يوم بدر 
ونحن نلوذ برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 وهو أقربنا من العدو ، 
وكان من أشد الناس يومئذٍ بأساً ) .

 مسند أحمد ( 2/64 ) 

وروى مسلم 
أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :

 ( لا يتقدمنّ أحد منكم إلى شيء 
حتى أكون أنا دونه ) .

 صحيح مسلم ( 1901) 


قال ابن كثير : 

” وقد قاتلبنفسه الكريمة
 قتالاً شديداً ببدنه ،

 وكذلك أبو بكر الصديق ، 

كما كانا في العريش
 يجاهدان بالدعاء والتضرع ،

 ثم نزلا فحرضا وحثا على القتال ،
 وقاتلا بالأبدان
 جمعاً بين المقامين الشريفين “ .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*108. ماذا قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم*
* لما رأى جيش المشركين ؟*

قال :
 ( اللهم هذه قريش 
قد أقبلت بخيلائها وفخرها
 تحادك 
وتكذِّب رسولك ،

 اللهم فنصرك
 الذي وعدتني ) .


*109. ما كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول* 
*عندما كان يمشي في أرض المعركة ؟*

جعل يشير بيده : 

هذا مصرع فلان ، 
وهذا مصرع فلان ،
 وهذا مصرع فلان إن شاء الله ) . 


مسند أحمد ( 1/117 )



وقال عمر :

 ( فوالذي بعثه بالحق !

 ما أخطؤوا الحدود

التي حدَّ رسول الله ) .

 صحيح مسلم ( 2873 )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*110. بما أمر رسول الله الجيش*
* في بداية المعركة ؟*

قال لهم :
 ( إذا أكثبوكم فارموهم 
واستبقوا نبلكم ) .

 صحيح البخاري ( 2948 ) 


وعند أبي داود:

 ( وإذا أكثبوكم فارموهم بالنبل ،

 ولا تسلوا السيوف حتى يغشوكم ) . 

( *أكثبوكم :*
أي اقتربوا منكم ) .


*111. ماذا كان يقول*
* الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم للصحابة*
* عند ما دنا المشركون ؟*

كان يقول :
 ( قوموا إلى جنة
 عرضها السموات والأرض ) .

 صحيح مسلم ( 1901 ) 


*112. من الصحابي الذي عندما سمع*
* النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول ذلك*

* قال : بخ بخ* 
*وألقى تمرات كنا بيده*
* ثم قاتل حتى قتل ؟*

عمير بن الحمام .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*113. خرج ثلاثة من المسلمين*
*وثلاثة من المشركين للمبارزة ،* 
*فمن هم ؟*

*من المسلمين :*
حمزة ، وعلي بن أبي طالب ، وعبيدة بن الحارث .

*من المشركين :* 
عتيبة بن ربيعة ، وشيبة بن ربيعة ، والوليد بن عتبة .


ففي سنن أبي داود عن علي رضي الله عنه :

 ( قام ، يعني عتبة بن ربيعة وابنه وأخوه ،
 فنادى : من يبارز ؟ 

فانتدب له شباب من الأنصار ،

فقال : لا حاجة لنا فيكم ،
 إنما أردنا ابني عمنا ، 

فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :
 قم يا حمزة ، قم يا علي ، 
قم يا عبيدة بن الحارث ) .

 سنن أبي داود ( 2665 ) 

حمزة قتل شيبة ،
 وعلي قتل الوليد ،

 واختلف عبيدة وعتبة كلاهما أثبت صاحبه ،
 فكرَّ حمزة وعلي 
فقتلا عتبة وحملا عبيدة .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*114. هل شاركت الملائكة في القتال يوم بدر ؟*

نعم .

عن ابن عباس ـ رضي الله عنهما ـ
 أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال يوم بدر :

 ( هذا جبريل آخذٌ برأس فرسه 
عليه أداة الحرب ) .

 صحيح البخاري ( 3995 ) 


وعن ابن عباس ـ رضي الله عنهما ـ قال :

 ( بينما رجل من المسلمين يومئذٍ 
يشتد في أثر رجل من المشركين أمامه
 إذ سمع ضربة بالسوط فوقه ،
 وصوت الفارس ... الحديث

 وفيه :
 قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :

 ذلك مدد من السماء الثالثة ) . 

صحيح مسلم ( 1763 )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*115. بماذا كان يدعو*
* رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم بدر ؟*

كان يقول : 

( اللهم أتِ ما وعدتني ،
 اللهم إن تهلك هذه العصابة
 من أهل الإسلام
 لا تُعبد في الأرض ) .

فما زال يهتف بربه 
ماداً يديه 
مستقبل القبلة
 حتى سقط رداؤه عن منكبيه .

 صحيح مسلم ( 1763 )


وفي رواية :

 ( اللهم إني أنشدك عهدك ووعدك ،
 اللهم إن شئت لم تعبد ) .

فخرج وهو يقول :

 سيُهزم الجمع 
ويُولون الدُبُر ) .

 صحيح البخاري ( 3953 ) 


( اللهم إنهم جياع فأشبعهم ،
 اللهم إنهم حفاة فاحملهم ،
 اللهم إنهم عراة فاكسهم ) .

 سنن أبي داود ( 2747 )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*116. من انتصر بالمعركة ؟*

جيش المسلمين .


*117. كم قتل من المشركين وكم أسر منهم ؟*

قتل منهم سبعين ، وأسر سبعين . 


*118. كم استشهد من المسلمين في غزوة بدر ؟*

استشهد أربعة عشر رجلاً .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*119. ماذا فعل* 
*رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم* 
*بقتلى المشركين ؟*

أمر بسحبهم إلى قليب من قُلُب بدر
 فطُرحوا فيه .


*120. ماذا قال لهم*
* الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم*
* مخاطباً إياهم* 
*وهم في القليب ؟*


عن أبي طلحة :

 ( أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
أمر يوم بدر بأربعة وعشرين رجلاً 
من صناديد قريش 
فقُذفوا في طوى من أطواء بدر حيث ...

حتى قام على شفا الركية 
فجعل يناديهم بأسـمائهم
 وأسـماء آبائهم :
 يا فلان بن فلان ،
 ويا فلان بن فلان ، 

أيسركم أنكم أطعتم الله ورسوله ؟

 فإنا قد وجدنا 
ما وعدنا ربنا حقاً 

فهل وجدتم 
ما وعد ربكم حقاً ؟ 

فقال عمر :
 يا رسول الله ،
 ما تكلم من أجساد لا أرواح لها ؟ 

فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :

 والذي نفس محمد بيده ،
 ما أنتم بأسمع لما أقول منهم
ولكنهم لا يجيبون ) . 

صحيح البخاري ( 3976 ) 


*( على شفا الركي ) :*
طرف البئر .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*121. مَن مِن صناديد قريش*
* لم يكن معهم في البئر ؟*

أمية بن خلف .

لأنه كان ضخماً فانتفخ ، 
فألقوا عليه الحجارة والتراب ما غيّبه . 


*122. اذكر بعض من قُتل من زعماء قريش* 
*في هذه المعركة ؟*

أبو جهل عمرو بن هشام
 ( فرعون هذه الأمة ) :

 قتله معاذ بن عمرو ومعوذ بن عفراء 
واحتزَّ رأسه ابن مسعود .

أمية بن خلف :
 قتله بلال مع بعض الأنصار .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*123. اذكر حديثا*
* يدل على حرص النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم* 
*على رد المعروف ؟*

عن جبير بن مطعم 
أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
قال في أسارى بدر :

 ( لو كان المطعم بن عدي حياً 
ثم كلمني في هؤلاء النتنى لتركتهم له ) . 

صحيح البخاري ( 4024 )


وعند أبي داود :

 ( لأطلقتهم له ) . 


*( النتنى )* أي أسارى بدر من المشركين .

*( لتركتهم له )* أي بغير فداء .


*124. ما السبب في ذلك ؟*

* لما قام به من حماية للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 
عندما عاد من هجرته إلى الطائف .

* ولما قام به من دور فعال 
في نقض الصحيفة التي كتبتها قريش
 على بني هاشم ومن معهم من المسلمين 
حين حصروهم في الشعب .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*125. من الذين قتلهم*
* رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم* 
*وهو في رجوعه إلى المدينة ؟*

النضر بن الحارث . ( قتله علي ) 
وعقبة بن معيط . ( قتله عاصم بن ثابت ) 

قال ابن كثير : 

” كان هذان الرجلان 
من شر عباد الله
 وأكثرهم كفراً 
وعناداً 
وبغياً 
وحسداً 
وهجاءً

 للإسلام وأهله

 لعنهما الله 
وقد فعل “ .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*126. اذكر بعض فضائل* 
*من حضر بدراً من الصحابة ؟*

عن رفاعة بن رافع رضي الله عنه قال :

 ( جاء جبريل إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال :
 ما تعدون أهل بدر فيكم ؟ 

قال : من أفضل المسلمين ، 

قال :

 وكذلك من شهد بدراً من الملائكة ) .

 صحيح البخاري ( 3992 )


وعن علي رضي الله عنه
 ـ في قصة حاطب بن بلتعة ـ 
قال فيه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :

 ( لعل الله اطلع على أهل بدر فقال :

 اعملوا ما شئتم
 فقد غفرت لكم ) . 

صحيح البخاري ( 2983 ) 


وعن جابر رضي الله عنه قال :
 قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :

 ( لن يدخل النار 
رجلاً شهد
 بدراً أو الحديبية ) . 

صحيح مسلم ( 2496 )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*127. ما المراد بقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم* 
*في أهل بدر :*

* ( اعملوا ما شئتم فقد غفرت لكم ) ؟*

قال ابن القيم : 

” أن هذا خطاب لقوم علم الله سبحانه 
أنهم لا يفارقون دينهم ،
 بل يموتون على الإسلام
 وأنهم قد يقارفون بعض ما يقارفه غيرهم
 من الذنوب ،

 ولكن لا يتركهم سبحانه مصرين عليها ،
 بل يوفقهم لتوبة نصوح واستغفار
 وحسنات تمحوا أثر ذلك “ . 


*128. ما المراد بالذلة في قوله تعالى :* 
*﴿ ولقد نصركم الله ببدر وأنتم أذلة ﴾ ؟*

قال ابن كثير :
 ” ﴿ وأنتم أذلة ﴾

 أي قليلٌ عددكم 
لتعلموا أن النصر
 إنما هو من عند الله
 لا بكثره العَدد والعُدَد “ .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*129. ماذا سمى القرآن موقعة بدر ؟*

سماها يوم الفرقان ،

 قال تعالى :
 ﴿ يوم الفرقان 
يوم التقى الجمعان ﴾ .

قال ابن كثير :

 ” وهو يوم الفرقان

 الذي أعز الله به الإسلام وأهله ،

 ودمغ فيه 
الشرك“ . )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*130. من هو الغلام* 
*الذي جاءت أمه تسأل عن مصيره ؟*

هو حارثة بن سراقة .


*131. بماذا بشرها*
* الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟*

بشرها بأنه بالجنة ،
 وأنه في جنة الفردوس .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*132. اذكر بعض الفوائد والحكم*
* المستفادة من غزوة بدر ؟*

* جواز النكاية بالعدو بقتل رجالهم ، 
وأخذ أموالهم ، 
وإخافة طرقهم التي يسلكونها .

* مشروعية الشورى ،
 وقد وردت أدلة من القرآن الكريم والسنة المطهرة 
على أهميتها وحجيتها :

قال تعالى : ﴿ وأمرهم شورى بينهم ﴾ .

وقال تعالى : 

﴿ والذين استجابوا لربهم
 وأقاموا الصلاة
 وأمرهم شورى بينهم ... ﴾ .


وقال أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه :

 ( ما رأيت أحداً أكثر مشورة لأصحابه 
من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ) .

 سنن الترمذي ( 1767 ) 

* بيان فضل أبي بكر وعمر 
والمقداد وسعد بن معاذ ،

 تجلى ذلك في كلماتهم
 التي قالوها للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 
عند طلبه المشورة من أفراد أصحابه .


* قتال الملائكة في معركة بدر ،
 ورؤية بعضهم ،
 وظهور آثارهم ،
 آية النبوة المحمدية .

* لقد تجلت في بدر بطولات إيمانية كثيرة ، 
منها ما روي أن أبا عبيدة عامر بن الجراح
 قتل والده الجراح يوم بدر .

* تقرير مبدأ :
 لا موالاة بين الكافر والمؤمن ،
 إذ قاتل الرجل ولده ،
 وقاتل أباه ،
 وقاتل ابن عمه ،

 خالفت بينهما المبادئ
 ففصلت بينهما السيوف .

* استجاب الله عز وجل في هذه الغزوة المباركة
 دعوة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
على مشركي قريش ،

 كما في حديث ابن مسعود
 في إلقاء المشركين سلى الجزور
 على ظهر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وهو يصلي عند البيت ، 
فقال : 

( اللهم عليك بقريش
 ـ ثلاث مرات ـ

 ثم سمى :
 اللهم عليك
 بأبي جهل ، 
وعليك بعتبة بن ربيع ، 
وشيبة بن ربيع ،
 والوليد بن عتبة ،
 وأمية بن خلف ،
 وعقبة بن أبي معيط ) . 

فقتل هؤلاء الستة يوم بدر
 وأقرَّ الله 
عين نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم 
بهلاكهم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*133. اذكر بعض الأحداث* 
*التي وقعت في السنة الثانية ؟*

1ـ تحويل القبلة من بيت المقدس إلى الكعبة .

2ـ فرض صيام رمضان .

 قال ابن القيم :

 ” كان فرضه في السنة الثانية من الهجرة “ . 

3ـ فرض الزكاة وبيان أنصبتها .

4ـ وفاة رقية بنت الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم .

5ـ زواج عثمان بن عفان بأم كلثوم
 بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 

بعد وفاة أختها رقية 
[ ولذلك سمُي عثمان بذي النورين ] .

6ـ تزوج علي بفاطمة 
بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*134. متى كانت غزوة أحد؟*

  في شوال السنة الثالثة للهجرة .

*135. ما سببها ؟
*
  أن قريشاً أرادت أن تنتقم لقتلاها في بدر .

*136. كم عدد جيش المشركين ؟
*
  ثلاثة آلاف مقاتل ، ومعهم ( 200 ) فرس .

*137. ماذا فعل* *الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم* *
عندما علم بقدوم جيش مكة للحرب ؟
*
شاور أصحابه بين أن يبقوا داخل المدينة ،
 أو أن يخرجوا لملاقاة العدو خارجها ،
 واستقر الأمر على الخروج .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

* 138. كم** عدد جيش المسلمين ؟*
  ألف مقاتل ، ومعهم فرسان .

*139. ماذا حدث لجيش المسلمين في الطريق ؟
*
  انسحب المنافق ابن سلول بـ ( 300 ) من المنافقين .

*140. من الطائفتان التي كادتا أن تنخذل لولا تثبيت الله ؟
*
بنو سلمة ، وبنو حارثة .

  وفيهم قال الله تعالى : 

﴿ إذ همت طائفتان أن تفشلا 
والله وليهما ﴾ .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*141. اذكر بعض من ردهم** 
الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 
**عن شهود غزوة أحد لصغرهم ؟*

  عبد الله بن عمر ،
 وزيد بن ثابت ،
 وأسـامة بن زيد ، 
والنعمان بن بشـير ، 
وزيد بن أرقم ، 
وأبو سـعيد الخدري 
( كانوا يتنافسون لنيل الشهادة ) .

  عن ابن عمر ـ رضي الله عنهما ـ قال :
 ( إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
عرضني يوم أحد 
وأنا ابن أربع عشرة سنة 
فلم يجزني ) .

صحيح البخاري ( 4097 ) 

وأجاز منهم :
 رافع بن خديج 
 لما قيل له إنه رام .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*142. ماذا فعل* *رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم* *
**عندما وصل إلى جبل أحد ؟* 

جعل خمسين من الرماة على جبل الرماة .

*143. من قائد هؤلاء الرماة ؟* 

عبد الله بن جبير . 

عن البراء قال :
( جعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
على الرماة يوم أحد ـ
 وكانوا خمسين رجلاً ـ 
عبد الله بن جبير ) .

سنن أبي داود ( 2662 )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*144. بماذا أوصاهم* *رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم** ؟* 

 قال لهم :
 ( إن رأيتمونا ظهرنا عليهم فلا تبرحوا ، 
وإن رأيتموهم ظهروا علينا فلا تعينونا ) .

صحيح البخاري ( 4043 )

وفي رواية :

 ( إن رأيتمونا تخطفنا الطير 
فلا تبرحوا حتى أرسل إليكم ) . 

سنن أبي داود ( 962 )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*145. ما هي الرؤيا التي رآها 
**رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم** ؟* 

 قال صلى الله عليه وسلم لأصحابه : 
( رأيت في رؤيا أني هززت سيفاً فانقطع صدره ،
 فإذا هو ما أصيب من المسلمين يوم أحد ،

ثم هززته أخرى فعاد كأحسن ما كان ،
 فإذا هو ما جاء الله به 
من الفتح واجتماع المؤمنين ،

ورأيت بقراً تذبح 
ـ وللأخير ـ
 فإذا هم المؤمنين يوم أحد ) .

صحيح البخاري ( 4081 )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*146. أخذ* *رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم** سيفاً 
وقال : ( من يأخذ هذا السيف بحقه ؟ ) 
فمن هو الصحابي الذي أخذه ؟*

أبو دجانة [ سماك بن خراش ] .

عن أنس رضي الله عنه قال :

 ( أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أخذ سيفاً يوم أحد 
فقال : من يأخذ مني هذا السيف بحقه ،
 فبسطوا أيديهم 
كل إنسان منهم يقول : أنا أنا ،

 فقال : من يأخذه بحقه ،
 فأحجم القوم ، 
فقال له سماك أبو دجانة :
 أنا آخذه بحقه ،
 قال : فأخذه ففلق به هام المشركين )    .

صحيح مسلم ( 2470 )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*147. لمن كان الانتصار في بداية المعركة ؟*

  لجيش المسلمين .

*148. ماذا فعل الرماة 
حين رأوا الهزيمة بالمشركين أول الأمر ؟*

  قالوا : 
( الغنيمة ، الغنيمة ،
 ظهر أصحابكم فماذا تنتظرون ) .
  فذهبوا في طلب الغنيمة وأخلوا الثغر .

صحيح البخاري ( 3039 ) 

*150. ماذا فعل رئيسهم عبد الله بن جبير ؟*

  ذكرهم بعهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وقال :
 ( أنسيتم ما قال لكم 
رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ ) .

صحيح البخاري ( 3033 )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*151. ماذا فعل خالد بن الوليد 
عندما رأى خلو الجبل من الرماة ؟* 

استدار بسرعة 
حتى وصل إلى مؤخرة الجيش الإسلامي ،
 وأباد عبد الله بن جبير ومن معه ( وكانوا عشرة )
 ثم انقض على المسلمين من خلفهم ،
 وأحاطوا بالمسلمين . 

*152. ماذا حدث بعد ذلك لجيش المسلمين ؟*

استشهد من المسلمين خلق كثير ، 

وغاب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الأعين ،
 وأشيع أنه مات ،

 وفرّ جمع من المسلمين ، 
وجلس بعضهم دون قتال .

*153. كم عدد الشهداء من المسلمين ؟* 

 ( 70 ) شهيداً .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*154. بماذا أصيب* *الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم**
 يوم أحد من شدة المقاومة ؟
*
  أصيب إصابات كثيرة :
 فكسرت رباعيته ،
 وشج في وجهه ،
 فسال دمه ، 
فجعل يمسحه ويقول :

 ( كيف يفلح قوم 
خضبوا وجه نبيهم 
وهو يدعوهم للإسلام ) . 

صحيح مسلم ( 1791 )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*155. من هو قاتل حمزة رضي الله عنه ؟**

*  وحشي بن حرب .

*156. ما هو لقب حمزة ؟* 

 سيد الشهداء .

  عن جابر رضي الله عنه قال : 

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :

 ( سيد الشهداء عند الله يوم القيامة حمزة ) .

صحيح الجامع ( 3676 )

*157. اذكر بعض الشهداء في غزوة أحد ؟*

  مصعب بن عمير ،
 حنضلة الراهب ،
 حمزة بن عبد المطلب ،
 عبد الله بن حرام ( والد جابر ) ،
 أنس بن النضر ،
 وعبد الله بن جبير ،
 وعمرو بن الجموع .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*158. من الصحابي الذي قاتل
 دون* *الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم* *
حتى شلت يده ؟* 

طلحة بن عبد الله .

  عن قيس بن أبي حازم قال :

 ( رأيت يد طلحة التي وقى بها النبي قد شُلَّت ) .               
صحيح البخاري ( 3742 ) 

*159. ماذا قال عبد الله بن جحش قبل المعركة ؟*

  ( إني أقسم أن نلقى العدو ،
 فإذا لقينا العدو أن يقتلوني ،
 ثم يبقروا بطني ،
 ثم يمثلوا بي ،
 فإذا لقيتك سـألتني :
 فيم هذا ؟ فأقول : فيك ) .

سنن البيهقي ( 9/24 )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*160. من الصحابي الذي قال** 
للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم :* *
( أرأيت إن قتلت أأطأ بعرجتي هذه الجنة ؟
**قال : نعم** ) ؟* 

 عمرو بن الجموح . 

 عن أبي قتادة قال :

 ( أتى عمرو بن الجموح إلى 
رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 فقال : يا رسول الله ،
 أرأيت إن قاتلت في سبيل الله حتى أقتل ،
 أمشي برجلي هذه صحيحة في الجنة ؟ 
وكانت رجله عرجاء ،
 فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :
 نعم ، 

فقتل يوم أحد 
فمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : 

كأني أنظر إليك 
تمشي برجلك هذه صحيحة في الجنة ) .

مسند أحمد ( 5/299 )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*161. من هو الصحابي الذي نال الشهادة يوم أحد 
وما صلى لله صلاة ؟* 

أصيرم بن عبد الأشهل .

  لما كان يوم أحد أسلم 
ولحق بالمسلمين في أحد 
فقاتل حتى نال الشهادة .

*162. من الصحابي الذي مرّ بقوم من المسلمين 
قد ألقوا بأيديهم فقال :
 قوموا فموتوا 
على ما مات عليه
**رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم* *؟*

أنس بن النضر .

*163. من أول من علم 
أن* *الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم** لم يُقتل ؟*

  كعب بن مالك ، 
فنادى مبشراً بذلك .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*164. من هو الصحابي الذي لما استشهد
 أظلته الملائكة بأجنحتها حتى رُفع ؟* 

عبد الله بن عمرو بن حرام
 ( والد جابر ) .

  عن جابر بن عبد الله قال :

 ( لما قتل أبي يوم أحد ،
 جعلت أكشف عن وجهه وأبكي ،
 فجعل أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ينهوني 
وهو لا ينهاني ، 

وجعلت عمتي تبكي ،

فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :

 تبكيه أو لا تبكيه ،
ما زالت الملائكة تظله بأجنحتها 
حتى رفعتموه ) .

صحيح البخاري ( 1244 )
 ومسلم ( 2471 )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*. من هو الصحابي الذي استشهد يوم أحد 
وغسلته الملائكة ؟* 

حنضلة الراهب .

  عن عبد الله بن الزبير قال : 
سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول 
عن قتل حنضلة بن أبي عامر بعد أن قُتل : 

( إن صاحبكم تغسله الملائكة 
فاسألوا صاحبته ،

 فقالت : 
إنه خرج لما سمع الهائعة وهو جُنُب ، 

فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :
 لذلك غسلته الملائكة ) . 

رواه الحاكم ( 3/24 ، 25 )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*165. اذكر الحوار الذي دار في نهاية المعركة 
بين أبي سفيان وبين جيش المسلمين ؟*

 أشرف أبو سفيان على المسلمين فقال : 
 أفي القوم محمد ،

فقال : لا تجيبوه .

  فقال :  أفي القوم ابن أبي قحافة ،

قال لا تجيبوه .

  قال :  أفي القوم عمر ،

 فقال : إن هؤلاء قتلوا ،
 فلو كانوا أحياء لأجابوا ،

 فلم يملك نفسه فقال له :
كذبت يا عدو الله ،
 أبقى الله عليك ما يخزيك ،

 قال أبو سفيان : أعلُ هبل .

 فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
( أجيبوه ) 

قالوا : ما نقول ؟

 قال : ( قولوا :
 الله أعلى وأجل ) .

  قال أبو سفيان :

 لنا العزى ولا عزى لكم ،

 فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : 

( أجيبوه ) 

قالوا : ما نقول ؟ 

قال : 

( قولوا الله مولانا 
ولا مولى لكم ) . 

صحيح البخاري ( 4042 )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*166. اذكر بعض الفوائد والحكم المستنبطة 
من غزوة أحد ؟**

* ذكر ابن القيم عدة حكم وغايات لهذه الغزوة :

*منها :* *

*تعريفهم سوء عاقبة المعصية والفشل والتنازع ،
 وأن الذي أصابهم إنما هو بشؤم ذلك . 

*ومنها :* *

*أن حكمة الله وسنته في رسله وأتباعهم
 جرت بأن يدالوا مرة ويدال عليهم أخرى ،
 لكن تكون لهم العاقبة .

*ومنها :* *

*أن هذا من أعلام الرسل ،

كما قال هرقل لأبي سفيان : 

( هل قاتلتموه ؟ قال : نعم ،
 قال : كيف الحرب بينكم وبينه ؟ 
قال : سجال ، يدال علينا مرة ، وندال عليه الأخرى ،
 قال : كذلك الرسل تبتلى ثم تكون لهم العاقبة ) 

*ومنها :**

*أن يتميز المؤمن الصادق من المنافق الكاذب ،
 فإن المسلمين لما أظهرهم الله على أعدائهم يوم بدر ،
 وصار لهم الصيت ، 
دخل معهم في الإسلام ظاهراً من ليس معهم باطناً ،
 فاقتضت حكمة الله أن سبّب لعباده محنة
ميّزت بين المؤمن والمنافق .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ومنها :* *

*أنه سبحانه لو نصرهم دائماً وأظفرهم بعدوهم في كل موطن ،
 لطغت نفوسهم وشمخت وارتفعت . 

*ومنها :**

*أنه سبحانه هيأ لعباده المؤمنين منازل في دار كرامته ، 
لم تبلغها أعمالهم
 ولم يكونوا بالغيها إلا بالبلاء والمحنة ،
 فقيض لهم الأسباب
 التي توصلهم إليها من ابتلائه وامتحانه .

*ومنها :**

*أن النفوس تكتسب من العاقبة الدائمة والنصر 
طغياناً وركوناً إلى العاجلة ،
 وذلك مرض يعوقها عن جدها 
في سيرها إلى الله والدار الآخرة .

*ومنها :**

*أن الشهادة من أعلى مراتب أوليائه ،
 ولا سبيل إلى نيل هذه الدرجة 
إلا بتقدير الأسباب المفضية إليها من تسلط الأعداء .

*ومنها :* *

*أن وقعة أحد كانت مقدمة وإرهاصاً 
بين يدي موت الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

 فعاتبهم الله على انقلابهم على أعقابهم
 أن مات الرسول أو قتل ،
 بل الواجب أن له عليهم
 أن يثبتوا على دينه وتوحيده ويموتوا عليه .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*167. متى وقعت حادثة الرجيع ؟**
*
  في صفر سنة أربع للهجرة .

*168. ما سببها ؟*

  قدم على رسول الله رهط من عضل والقارة ،
 فقالوا :
 يا رسول الله ، إن فينا إسلاماً ،

 فابعث معنا نفراً من أصحابك 
يفقهونا ويقرؤونا القرآن .

*169. كم كان عدد الذين أرسلهم** 
**رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم** ؟* 

بعث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم معهم عشرة رهط . 

صحيح البخاري ( 3989 )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*170. من أمير هذا البعث ؟* 

 عاصم بن ثابت .

صحيح البخاري ( 3989 )

*171. ماذا حدث بعد ذلك لهذا الوفد ؟**

*  لما وصل هذا البعث بين عسفان ومكة 
أغار عليهم بنو لحيان ( من هذيل ) بمائة رام .

*172. ماذا فعل هذا الوفد لما لحقوا بهم ؟* 

 لجؤوا إلى مكان مرتفع ،
 وجاء القوم فأحاطوا بهم .

*173. ماذا قالوا للصحابة
**ـ رضي الله عنهم ـ* *
بعد أن حاصروهم ؟*

  قالوا :
 لكم العهد والميثاق إن نزلتم
 لا نقتل منكم أحداً .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*174. ماذا قال أميرهم عاصم بن ثابت لهم ؟* 

قال :
 أما أنا فلا أنزل على ذمة كافر ،
اللهم أخبر عنا رسولك ، 

فجاء الخبر 
إلى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم من السماء .

 فقاتلهم هو ومرثد بن مرثد ، 
وخالد بن بكير ،
فقتلوهم .

  ونزل خبيب وابن الدثينة وعبد الله بن طارق ،
 فأوثقوهم ،

 فقال عبد الله :
هذا أول الغدر ،
 فقتلوه وألحقوه برفيقيه .

*175. ماذا فعلوا بخبيب وزيد ؟* 

 باعوهما بمكة . 

صحيح البخاري ( 3989 )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*176. من الذي اشتراهما ؟*

  الذي اشترى خبيب هم بنو الحارث ،
 وكان خبيب هو الذي قتل الحارث يوم بدر ،
 فاشتروه ليقتلوه بالحارث . 

 وأما زيد بن الدثنة فاشتراه صفوان بن أمية
 ليقتله بأبيه أمية بن خلف .

*177. ماذا طلب خبيب عند ما أرادوا قتله ؟* 

قال : ( دعوني أصلي ركعتين ) 

ثم قال : 

( لولا أن تروا أن ما بي جزع لزدت ) 

فكان أول من سن الركعتين عند القتل .

 ثم قال : 

( اللهم أحصهم عدداً ، 
واقتلهم بدداً ،
 ولا تبق منهم أحداً ) . 

صحيح البخاري ( 3989 )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*178. ماذا تعرف عن سرية بئر معونة ؟ 
وما سببها ؟**

*  أن أبا براء عامر بن مالك 
قدم على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينة ، 
فدعاه إلى الإسلام ، 
فلم يسلم ولم يبعد ،

 وقال : يا رسول الله ، 
لو بعثت أصحابك إلى أهل نجد
 يدعونهم إلى دينك لرجوت أن يجيبوهم .

*179. ماذا فعل* *الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم* *
لما طلب منه ذلك ؟* 

بعث معه سبعين رجلاً ( يعرفون بالقراء )
 وأمر عليهم المنذر بن عمرو .  
فساروا حتى نزلوا ببئر معونة 
( وهي أرض بين بني عامر وحرة بني سليم ) .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*180. لما نزلوا في هذا المكان ماذا فعلوا ؟*

  بعثوا حرام بن ملحان 
بكتاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
إلى عدو الله عامر بن الطفيل .

*181. ماذا حدث من* *عامر بن* *الطفيل ؟* 

 لم ينظر في الكتاب ،
 وأمر رجلاً فطعن حرام بن ملحان بالحربة من خلفه .

*182. ماذا قال حرام لما رأى الدم ؟*

  قال :
 ( الله أكبر ،
 فزتُ وربُّ الكعبة ) . 

صحيح مسلم

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*183. ماذا فعل عدو الله بعد ذلك ؟* 

 استنفر بني سليم فأجابته عصية ورعل وذكوان ،

 فجاؤوا حتى أحاطوا بأصحاب رسول الله
 صلى الله عليه وسلم 
فقاتلوا حتى قتلوا عن آخرهم .

*184. هل نجا منهم أحدٌ رضي الله عنهم ؟* 

 نجا كعب بن زيد الذي ترك وبه رمق ، 
فعاش حتى استشهد في غزوة الخندق .

  وعمرو بن أمية ، والمنذر بن محمد بن عقبة
 كانا في سرح المسلمين .

  فلما رأيا القتل في أصحابهما : 
 قاتلهم المنذر حتى قتلوه ، 
وأخذوا عمراً أسيراً ثم تركوه .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*185. ماذا فعل عمرو بن أمية في أثناء رجوعه
 إلى* *النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم** ؟* 

 في طريق عودته إلى المدينة ، 
فتك برجلين من بني كلاب ، 
هو يرى أنه قد أصاب ثأر أصحابه ،
 وإذا معهما عهد من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
لم يعلم به .

*186. ماذا فعل* *الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم** بالمقتولين ؟*

  التزم صلى الله عليه وسلم بأداء ديتهما ،
 فأخذ يحصل الدية من المسلمين 
ومن يهود بني النضير الحلفاء

( وكان ذلك سبب غزوة بني النضير كما سيأتي ) .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الفوائــد :*

#        بيان أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يعلم الغيب ،
 إذ لو كان يعلم الغيب بدون إعلام الله تعالى له
 لما أرسل شهداء بئر معونة .

#       فضيلة المنذر بن محمد بن عقبة ، 
إذ قاتل وحده طلباً للشهادة ففاز بها .

# أن الغدر والخيانة وصف لازم 
في الغالب لأهل الكفر والشرك .

#       مشروعية الصلاة عند القتل ،
 وأن خبيباً هو الذي سنها .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*186. متى كانت غزوة بني النضير ؟*

  في ربيع الأول عام ( 4 ) للهجرة .

*187. ما سبب هذه الغزوة ؟*

  محاولتهم لقتل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .

*188. ماذا طلب منهم* *النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم* *
لما علم بذلك ؟*

  طلب منهم الخروج من المدينة خلال عشرة أيام ، 
فمن رآه بعد ذلك ضرب عنقه .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*189. من الذي حرضهم على العصيان وعدم الخضوع
 ووعدهم بالوقوف معهم ؟* 

 عبد الله بن أبي سلول . 

وقد أشار القرآن الكريم إلى ذلك :

 ﴿ ألم تر إلى الذين نافقوا
 يقولون لإخوانهم الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب 
لئن أخرجتم لنخرجن معكم 
ولا نطيع فيكم أحداً أبداً 
وإن قوتلتم لننصرنكم 
والله يشهد إنهم لكاذبون ﴾ .

الحشر ( 11ـ12 )

*190. ماذا فعل* *رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم**
 لما أعلنوا العصيان ؟* 

 سار إليهم وفرض عليهم الحصار 
والتجأ بنو النضير إلى حصونهم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*191. كيف تم استسلامهم ؟* 

اعتزلتهم قريظة 
وخانهم عبد الله بن أبي سلول ،
 فلم يطل الحصار
 ( قيل : ستين يوماً ،
 وقيل : خمسة عشر يوماً )

حتى قذف الله في قلوبهم الرعب
 واستسلموا ورضوا بالجلاء .

*192. ماذا قال لهم* *رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم** ؟*

  قال لهم :
( لكم ما أقلَّت الإبل إلا السلاح ) .

فخربوا بيوتهم بأيديهم 
ليحملوا الأبواب والشبابيك ،
 بل حتى حمل بعضهم الأوتاد وجذوع السقف ،
 ثم حملوا النساء والصبيان ، 
فترحل بعضهم إلى خيبر وبعضهم إلى الشام .

*193. ماذا كان يقول ابن عباس عن سورة الحشر ؟* 

 يقول : سورة النضير .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*194          .   اذكر بعض الفوائد ؟ 
*
  #  بيان سجية من سجايا اليهود ، وهي نقض المعاهدات .

#  في هذه المعركة نزلت سورة الحشر بأكملها ،
 فوصفت طرد اليهود في صدرها 

يقول الله تعالى :

 ﴿ هو الذي أخرج الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب 
من ديارهم لأول الحشر . 
ما ظننتم أن يخرجوا
وظنوا أنهم مانعتهم حصونهم من الله 
فأتاهم الله من حيث لم يحتسبوا ... ﴾ .

ثم فضح القرآن مسلك منافقي المدينة 
الذين حاولوا إعانة يهود
 في غدرها وحربها على مقاتلة المسلمين .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*195. متى كانت غزوة المريسيع ( بني المصطلق ) ؟
وما سببها ؟*

  قال ابن القيم :

 ” وكانت في شعبان سنة خمس “ .
زاد المعاد ( 3/229 ) 

*وسببها :**

*  أنه بلغه صلى الله عليه وسلم
 أن الحارث بن ضرار سيد بني المصطلق 
سار في قومه ومن قدر عليه من العرب
 يريدون حرب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

 فخرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
في سبعين مقاتل .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*196. هل حدث في هذه الغزوة قتال ؟*

لم يكن بينهم قتال ، 
وإنما أغار عليهم على الماء ،
 فسبى ذراريهم وأموالهم .

وفي صحيح البخاري :
 ( أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
أغار عليهم وهم غارون ـ أي غافلون ـ 
وأنعامهم تسقي على الماء ، 
فقتل مقاتلهم وسبى سبيهم ) .

صحيح مسلم ( 173 ) 

*197. من هي المرأة التي أصابها صلى الله عليه وسلم 
في هذه الغزوة وتزوجها ؟

* جويرية بنت الحارث .

مسند أحمد ( 6/277 )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*198. ماذا حدث أثناء رجوعهم إلى المدينة ؟
* 
نزل المسلمون للراحة ، 
فنزلت عائشة من هودجها لبعض شأنها ،
 فلما عادت افتقدت عقداً لها فرجعت تبحث عنه ،

 وعندما عادت وجدت الرجال قد حملوا هودجها 
ووضعوه على بعيرها وهم يحسبونها داخله ،
 لأنها كانت حينئذٍ خفيفة الوزن .

صحيح البخاري ( 4141 ) 

*199. ماذا فعلت بعد ذلك ؟*

جلست في المكان الذي ارتحلوا منه 
وظنت أنهم سيفقدونها فيرجعون إليها .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*200. من الصحابي الذي مرّ بها ؟ 
وكيف عرفها ؟*

 صفوان بن المعطل .

صحيح البخاري ( 4141 ) 

*وعرفها :* *

*لأنه قد رآها قبل أن يفرض الحجاب .  

*201. ماذا قال لما رآها ؟ 
وماذا فعل ؟* 

 استرجع ، وأناخ بعيره ، وحملها عليه ،
 وانطلق بها إلى المدينة .

  قالت عائشة : 
( والله ما سمعت منه كلمة واحدة 
غير استرجاعه ) .

صحيح البخاري ( 4141 )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*202. ماذا حدث لما قدم صفوان بن المعطل إلى المعسكر ؟**

*  تكلم الناس كل منهم بشاكلته من الإفك .
  ولما وصلوا المدينة أفاض الناس في حديث الإفك 

ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يتكلم .

*203. من الذي استشارهما* *النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم** ؟ 
وماذا قالا ؟
*
  استشار علي بن أبي طالب ، وأسامة بن زيد .

أما علي فقال :

 ( لم يضيق الله عليك ،
 والنساء سواها كثير ،
 وإن تسأل الجارية تصدقك ) .

صحيح البخاري 

وأما أسامة :

 فأشار على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 بالذي يعلم من براءة أهله ،
 وبالذي يعلم في نفسه لهم من الود ،
 فقال :

 ( هم أهلك ولا نعلم إلا خيراً ) .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*204. ما توجيه كلام علي بفراق عائشة ؟

* قال النووي :

” الذي قاله هو الصواب في حقه صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 
لأنه رآه مصلحة ونصيحة للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في اعتقاده ،
 ولم يكن ذلك في نفس الأمر ،

 لأنه رأى انزعاج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بهذا الأمر وقلقه ،
 فأراد راحة خاطره ،
 وكان ذلك أهمّ من غيره “ .

شرح النووي 

وقال ابن القيم :

 ” فأشار علي أن يفارقها ... 
ليتخلص رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
من الهمّ والغمّ الذي لحقه من كلام الناس ،
 فأشار بحسم الداء “  

زاد المعاد ( 3/260 )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*205. اذكر موقف أبي أيوب الأنصاري المشرّف وزوجته ؟*

قالت أم أيوب لأبي أيوب : 

( يا أبا أيوب ،
 أما تسمع ما يقول الناس في عائشة ؟ 
قال : نعم 

وذلك الكذب ،

 أكنتِ فاعلة ذلك يا أم أيوب ؟ 

قالت : لا والله ما كنت لأفعله ،

 قال :

فعائشة خير منك ) .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*206. من الذي تولى كبره ونشره بين الناس ؟*

  عبد الله بن أبي بن سلول . 


*207. من الذين خاضوا* *بالإفك* *وتكلموا فيه ؟*

مسطح بن أثامة ، وحسان بن ثابت ، وحمنة بنت جحش .

فتح الباري

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*208. ماذا حصل بعد ذلك ؟* 

 بعد شهر من معاناتها 
ومعاناة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
 نزل الوحي في براءتها ،

 فقال تعالى :
 ﴿ إن الذي جاءوا بالإفك عصبة منكم ... ﴾ .  *. 

**اذكر ما كانت تعانيه عائشة من* *الإفك* *؟* 

عن عائشة ـ رضي الله عنها ـ 

قالت :

 ( لما بلغني ما تكلموا به ، 
هممت أن آتي قليباً فأطرح نفسي فيه ) .

معجم الطبراني ( 23/121 )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*209. ما حكم من شك في براءة عائشة ؟* 

قال النووي : 

” لو يشك فيها إنسان والعياذ بالله 
صار كافراً مرتداً 
بإجماع المسلمين ،
 لأنها براءة قطعية بنص القرآن “ . 

شرح النووي ( 17/117 )

*210. هل أقيم الحد على من صرح بالإفك ؟*

قال ابن القيم :

 ” ولما جاء الوحي ببراءتها ، 
أمر رسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بمن صرح بالإفك 
فحدّوا ثمانين ثمانين ، 
فجلد مسطح بن أثامة ، وحسان بن ثابت ،
 وحمنة بنت جحش ، 
فهؤلاء من المؤمنين الصادقين
 تطهيراً لهم وتكفيراً “ .

زاد المعاد ( 3/236 )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*211. لماذا لم يحد عبد الله بن أبي بن سلول 
مع أنه* *رأس أهل الإفك** ؟*

*قيل :**

*لأن الحدود تخفيف عن أهلها وكفارة ، 
والخبيث ليس أهلاً لذلك ، 

وقد وعده الله بالعذاب العظيم في الآخرة
 فيكفيه ذلك من الحد .

*وقيل :* *

*بل كان يستوشي الحديث ويجمعه ويحكيه 
ويخرجه في قوالب من لا يُنسب إليه .

*وقيل :* *

*بل ترك حده لمصلحة هي أعظم من إقامته ،
 كما ترك قتله مع ظهور نفاقه ،
 وهي تأليف قومه .
*ولعله ترك لهذه الوجوه كلها .

* زاد المعاد ( 3/236 )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*212. ما سبب خروج عائشة مع* *النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم**
 في هذه الغزوة من بين زوجاته* *صلى الله عليه وسلم** ؟* 

 لأن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
إذا أراد أن يخرج أقرع بين نسائه ،
 فأيهن خرج سهمها خرج بها صلى الله عليه وسلم معه ، 
فخرج في هذه الغزوة سهم عائشة .   

صحيح البخاري ( 4141 ) 

*213. لماذا تأخر هذا الرجل عن الجيش ؟*

  لأن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يأمر أحد أصحابه
 أن يبقى بعد الجيش يتفقد ما بقي من الجيش .

*وقيل :**

*أنه كان قد عرَّس في أخريات الجيش ،
 لأنه كان كثير النوم .

زاد المعاد ( 3/232 )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*214. اذكر بعض الفوائد المستنبطة من قصة* *الإفك** ؟* 

#       بيان ما تعرضت له أم المؤمنين من البلاء ، 
وصبرها عليه حتى كشف الله عنها ،
 وفرّج كربها ، 

وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :
 ( أشدكم بلاء الأنبياء ، ثم الأمثل فالأمثل ) .

#        بيان براءة أم المؤمنين ، 
ولذا من شكَّ في براءتها 
بعد نزول القرآن بذلك فقد كفر .

#        بيان نفاق وخبث ومكر ابن أبيّ عليه لعائن الله ،
 وما أراده من الفتنة .

#        بيان أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 
ما كان يعلم الغيب حتى يعلمه الله .

#        استجابة أبي بكر لربه في قوله : 
﴿ وليعفوا وليصفحوا ﴾ 

إذ كان قد منع ابن خالته مسطحاً 
ما كان يقدمه من طعام وكساء لما تورط في قذف أم المؤمنين ،
 ثم كفَّر أبو بكر عن يمينه 
ورد إلى مسطح ما كان  يجريه عليه من النفقة .

#        الاسترجاع عند المصيبة .

#        استشارة المرء أهل بطانته ممن يلوذ به بقرابة وغيرها .

#        استشارة الأعلى لمن هو دونه .

#        أن الصبر تُحمد عاقبته ويُغبط صاحبه .

#        تبشير من تجددت له نعمة ، أو اندفعت عنه نقمة .

# التأسي بما وقع للأكابر 
من الأنبياء وغيرهم .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

جزاكم الله خيرًا

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وإياكم يا أستاذ محمد

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*215. متى كانت غزوة الخندق ( الأحزاب ) ؟*

 كانت في سنة خمس من الهجرة في شوال .

زاد المعاد ( 3/240 )

*216. ما سببها ؟**

*  أن اليهود حزّبوا الأحزاب على قتال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .

*217. من قائد المشركين في هذه الغزوة ؟
 وكم عدد جيشهم ؟*

  هو أبو سفيان بن حرب ،
 قائد قريش ومن معهم .
  وعدد جيشهم عشرة آلاف مقاتل .

زاد المعاد ( 3/242 )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*218. ماذا فعل* *ر**سول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم** 
لما سمع بمقدمهم ؟* 

 استشار أصحابه .

زاد المعاد ( 3/242 )

*219. من هو الصحابي الذي أشار عليه بحفر الخندق ؟*

  سلمان الفارسي . 

*220. كم عدد جيش المشركين ؟

*  ثلاثة آلاف .

*221. كم استغرقت مدة حفر الخندق ؟*

*قيل :* ستة أيام .

*وقيل :* عشرين يوماً .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*222. من الذي شارك في حفر الخندق ؟* 

شارك جميع المسلمين في الحفر ،
 وأسوتهم في ذلك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 الذي كان الصحابة يستعينون به 
في تفتيت الصخرة التي تعترضهم ويعجزون عنها .

*223. ماذا كانوا يرددون أثناء الحفر ؟*

              نحن الذين بايعوا محمداً           
على الإسلام ما بقينا أبداً                     

صحيح البخاري ( 4099 )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*224. اذكر بعض دلائل النبوة
 التي حدثت أثناء حفر الخندق ؟**

* # عند ما اعترضت الصحابة صخرة وهم يحفرون ، 
ضربها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 ثلاث ضربات فتفتتت :

  فقال إثر الضربة الأولى :
الله أكبر ،
 أعطيت مفاتيح الشام .

  ثم ضربها الثانية 
فقال : الله أكبر ،
 أعطيت مفاتيح فارس .

  ثم ضربها الثالثة فقال :
الله أكبر ، 
أعطيت مفاتيح اليمن .

مسند الإمام أحمد ( 4/303 )


# عند ما لحظ جابر ما يعانيه الرسول
 صلى الله عليه وسلم
 من الجوع ،
 ذهب لزوجته 
وطلب منها أن تصنع له طعاماً ،

 فذبح عناقاً له 
وطبخت زوجته صاعاً من شعير ، 

وذهب جابر ودعا رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم
وسارَّه بكمية الطعام 
وأنه قليل يكفي لرجل أو رجلين ،

 فصاح رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وقال : يا أهل الخندق ،
 إن جابراً قد صنع لكم سوراً فحيهلا بكم ،
 وعددهم ألف ، 
وأكل الناس كلهم حتى شبعوا .    

صحيح البخاري ( 4102 )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*225. من الذين أرسلهم* *رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم* *
للتأكد من نقض* *يهود بني قريظة** للعهد ؟*

  سعد بن معاذ ، وسعد بن عبادة ،
 وعبد الله بن رواحة ، وخوات بن جبير .

*226. ماذا حدث لما علم المسلمون 
بنقض* *يهود بني قريظة** للعهد ؟* 

خاف المسلمون على ذراريهم ،
 ومرّوا بوقت عصيب وابتلاء عظيم ،
 ونزل القرآن واصفاً هذه الحالة :

 ﴿ إذ جاؤوكم من فوقكم ومن أسفل منكم
 وإذ زاغت الأبصار 
وبلغت القلوب الحناجر 
وتظنون بالله الظنونا .
 هنالك ابتلي المؤمنون
 وزلزلوا زلزالاً شديداً ﴾ .

*فالذين جاؤوا من فوقهم :* الأحزاب .
*والذين أسفل منهم :* هم بنو قريظة .
*والذين ظنوا بالله الظنونا :* هم المنافقون .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*227. كم استمر حصار الأحزاب* *
للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم* *؟*

  شهراً كاملاً .

*228. هل كان هناك قتال بين الطرفين ؟*

  لم يحدث قتال ،
 لكن هناك مناوشات وتراشق بالنبال فقط .

*229. من الذي أصيب من الصحابة بأكحله ؟**

*  سعد بن معاذ ، 
ونصبت له خيمة في المسجد 
ليعوده الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم من قريب . 

 *الأكحل* *:* *عرق في وسط الذراع .**

* *230. ماذا قال رضي الله عنه لما أصيب ؟*

  قال: 
( اللهم لا تمتني حتى تقر عيني من قريظة ) .

مسند الإمام أحمد 
(6/141،142 )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*231. كيف نصر الله المسلمين وهزم الأحزاب ؟* 

هبت رياح هوجاء في ليلة مظلمة باردة ،
 فقلبت القدور ، واقتلعت خيامهم ،
 وأطفأت نيرانهم ،
 فما كان من أبي سفيان
 إلا أن ضاق ذرعاً فنادى بالرحيل ،

 كما قال تعالى :
 ﴿ يا أيها الذين آمنوا اذكروا نعمة الله عليكم
 إذ جاءتكم جنود
 فأرسلنا عليهم ريحاً وجنوداً لم تروها
 وكان الله بما تعملون بصيراً ﴾ .

الأحزاب ( 9 )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*232. من هو الصحابي الذي كان له دور
 في تشتيت وتفرق الأحزاب ؟* 

 نعيْم بن مسعود .

*233. ما سبب نجاحه في تشتيت الأحزاب ؟*

  أنه أسلم حديثاً ،
 ولا تعلم قريش واليهود والأعراب بإسلامه .

*234. ماذا فعل ؟*

  ذهب إلى بني قريظة
 وأغراهم بطلب رهائن من قريش 
لئلا تدعهم وتنصرف عن الحصار .

  ثم ذهب إلى قريش وقال لهم : 
إن بني قريظة ندموا على ما فعلوا
 وأنهم قد اتفقوا سرّاً مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
على أن يختطفوا عدداً من أشراف قريش وغطفان 
فيسلموهم له ليقتلهم 
دليلاً على ندمهم .

  وبذلك زرع بذور الشك بينهم 
وأخذ كل فريق يتهم الفريق الآخر بالخيانة .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*235. ماذا قال* *رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم* *
بعد غزوة الأحزاب ؟*

  قال :
 ( الآن نغزوهم ولا يغزوننا ، فنحن نسير إليهم ) .

صحيح البخاري ( 4109 )

*236. من هو الصحابي الذي أرسله* *رسول الله
 صلى الله عليه وسلم* *
ليأتي بخبر القوم ؟**

*  حذيفة بن اليمان .

عن حذيفة رضي الله عنه قال :

 ( لقد رأيتنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالخندق ، 
وصلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من الليل هوياً ، 
ثم التفت إلينا فقال : 
من رجل يقوم فينظر لنا ما فعل القوم ،
 يشترط له رسول الله أنه يرجع أدخله الله الجنة ،

 ... فلما لم يقم أحد دعاني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
فلم يكن لي بدٌ في القيام حين دعاني ،
 فقال : يا حذيفة ،
 فاذهب فادخل في القوم
 فانظر ما يفعلون ولا تحدثن شيئاً حتى تأتينا ) .

صحيح مسلم ( 1788 )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*237. بماذا كان يدعو** النبي 
صلى الله عليه وسلم* *
يوم الأحزاب ؟*

  ( اللهم منزل الكتاب ، 
سريع الحساب ،
 اهزم الأحزاب ،
 اللهم اهزمهم وزلزلهم ) .

صحيح البخاري ( 4115 )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*238. اذكر بعض الفوائد والعبر من غزوة الأحزاب ؟*

#  أن هذه الغزوة لم يكن فيها التحام بين الجيشين ،
 إلا أنها كانت للظروف التي لابستها 
من كثرة المشركين وغدرة بني قريظة ،
 والريح والبرد القارص ،
 جعلتها من أشـد الغزوات امتحاناً للقلوب ،

 وأي وصف أبلغ من قول الله تعالى :
 ﴿ وإذ زاغت الأبصار 
وبلغت القلوب الحناجر
 وتظنون بالله الظنونا ﴾ .

#  أن المحن والشدائد تظهر المنافقين على حقيقتهم ،
 فقد روي أن بعضهم كان يقول :
 كان محمداً يعدنا أن نأكل كنوز كسرى وقيصر ،
 وأحدنا اليوم لا يأمن على نفسه أن يذهب إلى الغائط .

   وكان من في قلبه مرض 
يستأذن في العودة إلى بيوتهم
 ويتعللون بأن بيوتهم عورة ، 

وقد قال الله تعالى : 
﴿ وما هي بعورة إن يريدون إلا فراراً ﴾ .

#  كما أن المحن والشدائد تظهر نفاق المنافقين ،
 فهي كذلك تظهر إيمان المؤمنين ،

 فقد قال الله تعالى : 
﴿ ولما رأى المؤمنون الأحزاب 
قالوا هذا ما وعدنا الله ورسوله 
وصدق الله ورسوله 
وما زادهم إلا إيماناً وتسليماً ﴾ .

#  في هذه الغزوة وكذلك غزوة بدر ظهر
فضل التضرع إلى الله .

#  لقد ضرب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 
المثل الأعلى للحكام والمحكومين
 في العدالة والمساواة ،
 وعدم الاستئثار بالراحة
 يوم وقف جنباً إلى جنب 
مع أفراد جيشه 
ليعمل بيده في حفر الخندق .

#  أعطى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
 مثلاً آخر على رأفته بالمؤمنين
 يوم شاركهم في حفر الخندق ،
 ويوم أشركهم معه في طعام جابر
 ولم يستأثر به على قلة من الصحابة .

#  في هذه الغزوة يظهر بجلاء غدر اليهود وخيانتهم ،
 بحيث أنهم كانوا السبب
 في تجميع الأحزاب حول المدينة 
ثم في خيانة يهود بني قريظة 
في أشد الأوقات وأعظمها محنة .

#  أن حفر الخندق يدخل في مفهوم المسلمين 

لقوله تعالى : 
﴿ وأعدوا لهم ما استطعتم من قوة ﴾ .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*239. بعد أن رجع* *الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم** إلى المدينة ، 
ووضع السلاح ،
 جاءه جبريل فماذا قال له ؟**

*  قال له :
 ( قد وضعت السلاح ، 
والله ما وضعناه ،
 فاخرج إليهم ، 
قال : إلى أين ؟ 
قال : إلى قريظة ، 
فخرج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إليهم ) .

صحيح البخاري ( 4117 )

*240. ماذا فعل* *رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم* *
لما قال له جبريل ذلك ؟* 

 سارع بامتثال الأمر ، 
وقال لأصحابه : 
( لا يصلين أحد منكم العصر إلا في بني قريظة ) .

صحيح البخاري ( 4119 )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*241. ما سبب غزو* *الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم** لهم ؟**

*  نقضهم العهد . 

*242. كم حاصرهم ؟* 

 خمس وعشرين ليلة .

  ففي حديث عائشة :

 ( فأتاهم ـ أي رسول الله ـ 
فحاصرهم خمس وعشرين ليلة ) .

مسند أحمد ( 6/141 ، 142 )

*243. كم عدد جيش المسلمين ؟*

  ثلاثة آلاف مقاتل .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*244. لما طال عليهم الحصار ،
 وعظم عليهم البلاء ،
 أنزلهم* *الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم** على حكم أحد الصحابة ،
 فمن هو ؟* 

 سعد بن معاذ 
وهو من الأنصار .

*245. لماذا أنزلهم* *الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم** على حكمه ؟* 

 أنزلهم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم على حكمه 
لأن الأنصار حلفاء بني قريظة .

*246. بماذا حكم فيهم ؟
 وماذا قال* *الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم* *في هذا الحكم ؟*

  حكم :
تُقتل مقاتلتهم ،
 وتُسبى ذراريهم ، 
وتُقسم أموالهم .

  فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :
 ( لقد قضيت بحكم الله ) .

صحيح البخاري ( 4121 )

  ونفذ الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم الحكم فيهم ،
 وجُمعت الأسرى في دار الحارث
 وحفرت لهم الأخاديد في سوق المدينة ، 
فسيقوا إليها المجموعة تلو الأخرى
 لتضرب أعناقهم فيها ،
 وكانوا ستمائة أو سبعمائة .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*247. ماذا قال سعد بن معاذ بعد حكمه في بني قريظة ؟**

*  قال :
 ( اللهم إنك تعلم 
أنه ليس أحد أحب إليّ أن أجاهدهم فيك
 من قوم كذبوا رسولك وخرجوه ،

 اللهم فإني أظن أنك قد وضعت الحرب بيننا وبينهم ،
 فإن كان بقي من حرب قريش شيء
 فأبقني له 
حتى أجاهدهم فيك ، 
وإن كنت وضعت الحرب
 فافجرها واجعل موتي فيها ،
 فانفجرت من لبّته فمات ) .

صحيح البخاري ( 4122 )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*248. اذكر بعض فضائل سعد بن معاذ ؟* 

 قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :
 ( اهتز عرش الرحمن لموت سعد ) .  

صحيح البخاري ( 3803 ) 

  وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
( لقد حكمت فيهم بحكم الله ) .

صحيح البخاري ( 3804 )

   وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم للأنصار :
 ( قوموا إلى سيدكم )

 فسماه سيداً .

صحيح البخاري

  وعن البراء قال :
 ( أهديت للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حلة حرير ، 
فجعل أصحابه يمسونها ويعجبون من لينها ،
 فقال : أتعجبون من لين هذه ؟ 
لمناديل سعد بن معاذ خير منها أو ألين ) .

صحيح البخاري ( 3802 )

   وعن أنس قال : 

( لما حملت جنازة سعد بن معاذ ،

قال المنافقون : ما أخف جنازته ، 

فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :
إن الملائكة كانت تحمله ) .

جامع الترمذي ( 3849 )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*249. كيف كان المسلمون يميزون بين الصغار والبالغين 
من* *بني قريظة* *؟**

*  بالإنبات .

عن عطية القرظي قال :

 ( كنت من سبي بني قريظة ، 
فكانوا ينظرون ، فمن أنبت الشعر قُتل ،
 ومن لم ينبت لم يقتل ،
 فكنت ممن لم ينبت )

وفي رواية :

 ( فكشفوا عانتي ،
 فوجدوها لم تنبت فجعلوني في السبي ) .

سنن أبي داود ( 4404 )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*250. اذكر بعض الفوائد المستنبطة من غزوة* *بني قريظة** ؟*

# بيان وبال وعاقبة
الغدر والخيانة ، 
وأنهما عائدان على صاحبهما ،

 وفي القرآن :
 ﴿ فمن نكث
فإنما ينكث على نفسه ﴾ 

وقال سبحانه :
 ﴿ ولا يحيق المكر السيء
 إلا بأهله ﴾ .

#  فضل سعد بن معاذ .

# فضل الصحابة في سرعة استجابتهم
لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*صلح الحديبية* 

*251. متى كانت الحديبية ؟*

سنة 6 للهجرة في ذي القعدة . 

  زاد المعاد ( 3/255 )

*252. ما سببها ؟*

أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خرج وأصحابه 
لأداء العمرة ولا يريدون القتال .

*253. من أين أحرم العمرة ؟*

من ذي الحليفة .

*254. كم كان عدد المسلمين في الحديبية ؟*

وجاء عن جابر أنه قال :

 ( قال لنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 يوم الحديبية :
أنتم خير أهل الأرض ، 
وكنا ألفاً وأربعمائة ) . 

  صحيح البخاري ( 4155 )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*255. من الذي أرسله الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
 عيناً له ليأتي بخبر قريش ؟*

بُسر بن سفيان الكعبي .

*256. ماذا فعلت قريش عندما علمت 
بخروج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟*

قررت صد المسلمين عن مكة ، 
وأرسلت خالد بن الوليد بمائتي فارس
 يتلقون النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه
 ويردونه .

*257. ماذا فعل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
 لتفادي الاشتباك مع قريش ؟*

لتفادي الاشتباك مع المشركين 
سلك طريقاً وعرة عبر ثنية المرار ،

 وعند ما وصلها قال : 
( من يصعد الثنية ثنية المرار
 فإنه يُحطُّ عنه ما حط عن بني إسرائيل ) . 

صحيح مسلم ( 2780 )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*258. أين بركت ناقة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
القصواء ؟*

بركت في ثنية المرار .

*259. ماذا قال الناس لما خلأت ؟ 
وماذا قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟*

قالوا : خلأت القصواء .

فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :

 ( ما خلأت القصواء وما ذاك لها بخُلُق ،
 ولكن حبسها حابس الفيل )

 ثم قال :
 ( والذي نفسي بيده
 لا يسألوني خطة يعظمون فيها حرمات الله 
إلا أعطيتهم إياها ) .

صحيح البخاري ( 4178 )

*260. ماذا فعل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد ذلك ؟*

زجرها فوثبت به 
حتى نزل بأقصى الحديبية ،
 على ثمدٍ قليل الماء .  

صحيح البخاري ( 4178 ) 

*ثمد** :* بئر .
*خلأت* *:* بركت وحرنت من غير علة ظاهرة .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*261. ماذا فعل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
 لما شكا إليه الصحابة قلة الماء ؟*

نزع سهماً من كنانته ،
 ثم أمرهم أن يجعلوه في البئر ، 
فجاش لهم بالري ،
فارتووا جميعاً . 

صحيح البخاري ( 2731 )

*262. بدأت المفاوضات بين* *الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم** وقريش ،
فمن الذي أرسلته قريش 
وتعجَّب من حب الصحابة* *للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم** ؟*

عروة بن مسعود ،
 فإنه لما رجع إلى قريش قال لهم :

 ( أي قوم ،
 والله لقد وفدت على الملوك ،
 ووفدت على قيصر وكسرى والنجاشي ،
والله ما رأيت ملكاً قط
 يعظمه أصحابه 
مثل ما يُعظِّم
 أصحابُ محمدٍ محمداً ،
 والله إن تنخم نخامة
 إلا وقعت في كف رجل منهم
 فدلك بها وجهه وجلده ،
 وإذا أمرهم ابتدروا أمره ) .

     صحيح البخاري ( 2734 )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*263. من هو الذي أرسله الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لقريش 
ليؤكد لهم أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم
 لم يأت لقتال وإنما معتمراً ؟

عثمان بن عفان .

264. على من نزل عثمان عند ما دخل مكة ؟

على أبان بن سعيد بن العاص الأموي .

265. ماذا قال لما أذنوا له بالطواف بالبيت ؟

قال :
 ( ما كنت لأفعل 
حتى يطوف به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ) .


*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*    266. ماذا أشيع عن عثمان عند ما ذهب إلى قريش ؟
**
  أشيع أنه قد قتل .

**267. ماذا فعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
عند ما بلغه هذا الخبر ؟**

  دعا صلى الله عليه وسلم أصحابه للبيعة تحت الشجرة ،
 فبايعوه على الموت .

**صحيح البخاري ( 4169 )** 

** 268. من المنافق الذي لم يبايع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟**

  الجد بن قيس ، وذلك لنفاقه .

**قال جابر : 
**
( كنا يوم الحديبية أربع عشرة مائة ، فبايعناه ...
 غير جَدِّ بن قيس اختبأ تحت بطن بعيره ) .

**صحيح مسلم ( 1856 )** 

**   269. من أول من بايع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على ذلك ؟**

 عبد الله بن وهب الأسدي .    

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*270. اذكر بعض الأحاديث في فضل أصحاب الشجرة ؟**

  عن جابر رضي الله عنه قال : 

( كنا يوم الحديبية ألفاً وأربعمائة ،

 فقال لنا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :

 وأنتم اليوم خير أهل الأرض ) .

**صحيح البخاري ( 4154 )* *

  وعنه أيضاً قال :

 ( أن عبداً لحاطب جاء إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 

يشكو حاطباً 

فقال : يا رسول الله ،

 ليدخلن حاطب النار ،

 فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :

 كذبت لا يدخلها ،

 فإنه شهد بدراً والحديبية ) .

**صحيح مسلم ( 2495 )** 

 وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : 

( لا يدخل النار إن شاء الله 

من أصحاب الشجرة أحد الذين بايعوا تحتها ) . 

**صحيح مسلم ( 2496 )**

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*271. ماذا فعل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لعثمان
 لينال أجر البيعة ؟**

أشار صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى يده اليمنى ،
 وقال : ( هذه يد عثمان )
 فضرب بها على يده اليسرى 
وقال : ( هذه لعثمان ) .

**صحيح البخاري ( 3699 )


**272. من هو الرسول الذي أرسلته قريش للصلح 
فاستبشر به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وتفاءل ؟**

سهيل بن عمرو ،

 وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم متفائلاً : 

(* *لقد سهل لكم أمركم** ) .    

**  صحيح البخاري ( 2732 )*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*273. اذكر بعض بنود الصلح
 الذي تم بين النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وبين قريش ؟**

 1ـ    الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يرجع من عامه فلا يدخل مكة ،
 وإذا كان العام القادم دخلها المسلمون 
فأقاموا فيها ثلاثاً .

 2ـ    وضع الحرب بين الطرفين عشر سنين ،
 يأمن فيها الناس ،
 ويكف بعضهم عن بعض .

 3ـ    من أحب أن يدخل في عقد محمد وعهده دخل فيه ، 
ومن أحب أن يدخل في عقد قريش وعهدهم دخل فيه .

 4ـ    من أتى محمداً من قريش من غير إذن وليه ـ
 أي هارباً ـ رده عليهم ، 
ومن جاء قريشاً ممن مع محمد ـ أي هارباً منه ـ لم يرد عليه  .
**
 صحيح البخاري ( 2701 ) 
ومسلم ( 1783 )** 

لما تم الصلح دخلت خزاعة في عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

 ودخلت بنو بكر في عهد قريش .

**274. ما هي السورة التي نزلت في طريق العودة من الحديبية ؟**

سورة الفتح ، قوله تعالى : 

﴿* *إنا فتحنا لك فتحاً مبيناً* *﴾ .

قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : 

(* *لقد أنزلت علي الليلة سورة
 أحب إلي مما طلعت عليه الشمس** ،

 ثم قرأ : 
﴿* *إنا فتحنا لك فتحاً مبيناً** ﴾ .

**صحيح البخاري ( 4177 )*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*275. اذكر بعض الحوادث التي وقعت في السنة الرابعة ؟** 

1ـ      ولادة الحسين بن علي . 

2ـ      زواج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بزينب بنت خزيمة ، 
والملقبة بأم المساكين . 

3ـ      تزوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بأم سلمة 
بعد انقضاء عدتها من أبي سلمة .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*276. ماذا فعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
عندما انتهى من قصة الكتاب ؟ 
وماذا فعل الصحابة ؟* 

*قال : 
( قوموا فانحروا ، ثم احلقوا ) 

فما قام منهم رجل واحد .* 

*277. ماذا فعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 لما رآهم لم يفعلوا ؟*

*دخل على أم سلمة وذكر لها ذلك .* 

*278. بماذا أشارت عليه أم سلمة ؟*

*أشارت عليه أن يبدأ هو بما يريد ، 

ففعل فنحر ، فقاموا فنحروا .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*279. اذكر بعض الحكم المستنبطة من صلح الحديبية ؟**

* أنها كانت مقدمة بين يدي الفتح الأعظم 
الذي أعز الله به رسوله وجنده .

* ومنها : أن هذه الهدنة كانت من أعظم الفتوح ،
 فإن الناس أمن بعضهم بعضاً 
واختلط المسلمون بالكفار وبادؤوهم بالدعوة .

* آية النبوة المحمدية المتجلية في جَيَشَان الماء في البئر
 التي أدخل فيها سهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .

* بيان مدى إجلال الصحابة للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
 الأمر الذي أدهش سفير المشركين عروة بن مسعود .

* بيان فضيلة عثمان في كونه لم يرض أن يطوف بالبيت
 دون رسـول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 
وفي بيعة الرسول له وهو غائب .

* بيان فضل أهل بيعة الرضوان .

* استحباب التفاؤل لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
( سهل أمركم ) .

* جواز التبرك بآثار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
 مثل التوضؤ بماء وضوئه ، 
وهو خاص به صلى الله عليه وسلم .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*غزوة خيبر* 

*280. متى كانت غزوة خيبر ؟*

*في محرم عام 7 ﻫ .   

** فتح الباري ( 7/465 )**

( خيبر : مدينة كبيرة ذات حصون ومزارع

 على ثمانية برد من المدينة إلى جهة الشام ) .  

** فتح الباري ( 7/463 )*

*281. من استخلف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على المدينة ؟*

*سِباع بن عُرفُطة .     

**  مسند أحمد ( 2/345 ، 346 )* 

*282. ماذا فعل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عند ما قدم خيبر ؟*

*صلى بها الصبح وركب المسلمون .  

**صحيح البخاري ( 4197 )*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*283. ماذا قال أهل خيبر لما رأوا جيش المسلمين ؟**

محمد والله ، محمد والخميس . 

**الخميس* *: الجيش   |

**صحيح البخاري ( 4117 )**

 284. ماذا قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عند ذلك ؟**

( الله أكبر ، خزيت خيبر ،

**إنا إذا نزلنا بساحة قوم فساء صباح المنذرين** ) .

** صحيح البخاري ( 4197 )**

 285. ماذا قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما أشرف على خيبر ؟**

قال : 

( اللهم ربّ السموات السبع وما أظللن ،

 وربّ الأرضين وما أقللن ، 

وربّ الشياطين وما أضللن ،

 فإنا نسألك خير هذه القرية ،

 وخير أهلها ، وخير ما فيها ، 

ونعوذ بك من شر هذه القرية

 وشر أهلها وشر ما فيها ) .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*286. ماذا قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة دخول خيبر ؟**

قال : 

( لأعطين الراية غداً رجلاً يحب الله ورسوله ويحبه الله ورسوله 

يفتح الله على يديه ) . 

**صحيح البخاري ( 4210 ) ومسلم ( 2406 ) 

**287. من هو الرجل ؟**

علي بن أبي طالب .

** 288. بماذا أوصى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم علياً ؟**

قال له :

 ( انفذ على رسـلك حتى تنزل بساحتهم ،

 ثم ادعهم إلى الإسلام ،

وأخبرهم بما يجب عليهم من حق الله فيه ، 

فوالله لأن يهدي الله بك رجلاً واحداً 

خير لك من حمر النعم ) .

**          صحيح البخاري ( 4210 ) ومسلم ( 2406 )*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*289. من اليهودي الذي دعا إلى المبارزة ؟
 وماذا كان يقول ؟
**
قد علمت خيبر أني مرحب 
         شاكي السلاح بطل مجرب
                                           إذا الحروب أقبلت تلهب 

**صحيح مسلم ( 1807 )

** 290. من الذي قتله ؟ وماذا كان يقول ؟
**
علي بن أبي طالب ، وكان يقول :

**أنا الذي سمتني أمي حيدرة 
       كليث غابات كريه المنظرة
أوفيهم بالصاع كيل السندرة**

فضرب رأس مرحب فقتله ،
 ثم كان الفتح على يديه .

(* *حيدرة* *)** اسم للأسد           * *صحيح مسلم ( 1807 )

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*291. كم كانت مدة حصار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لخيبر ؟* 

*شهراً كاملاً .*

 *292. ماذا كانت نتيجة المعركة في غزوة خيبر ؟*

*قتل من اليهود ( 93 ) رجلاً ،
 وسبيت النساء والذراري ،
 واستشهد من المسلمين ( 20 ) رجلاً .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*293. من هي المرأة التي وقعت في السبي ؟* *

  صفية بنت حيي .

**  294. كيف تزوجها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟* *

 أعتقها وجعل عتقها صداقها . 

**صحيح مسلم ( 1365 )** 

وتزوجها صلى الله عليه وسلم في طريق عودته إلى المدينة .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*295. من هي المرأة التي حاولت قتل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟**

اليهودية زينب بنت الحارث . 

**شرح النووي ( 14/179 ) ، 
فتح الباري ( 7/497 )**

حيث أهدت له شاة مشوية مسمومة .

**صحيح البخاري ( 2617 )** 

296. أين وضعت السم من هذه الشاة ؟ ولماذا ؟**

وضعته في الذراع ، لأنها علمت أنه يحب الذراع .
**
  فتح الباري ( 6/272 )

** 297. هل قتلها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟**

لم يقتلها أولاً ،

 ثم لما مات بشر بن البراء قتلها . 

**  زاد المعاد ( 3/298 )*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*298. على ماذا تم الاتفاق بين الطرفين ؟**

* بالنسبة للأراضي والنخيل دفعها لهم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم

 على أن يعملوا عليها ولهم شطر ما يخرج منها .

* أن ينفقوا من أموالهم على خدمة الأراضي .

* وتم الاتفاق على أن بقاءهم بخيبر مرهون بمشيئة المسلمين ،

 فمتى شاؤوا أخرجوهم منها .

وقد أخرجهم عمر بن الخطاب إلى تيماء وأريحاء ،

 استناداً إلى قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في مرض موته : 
**
( أخرجوا المشركين من جزيرة العرب ) .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*299. من الذي قدم على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذه الغزوة ؟**

قدم عليه جعفر بن أبي طالب وأصحابه 

ومعه الأشعريون عبد الله بن قيس وأصحابه ،

 وكان فيمن قدم معهم أسماء بنت عميس .

**زاد المعاد ( 3/294 )

** 300. ما الذي حرم في هذه الغزوة ؟**

حرمت لحوم الحمر الأهلية .

عن علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه : 

( أن رسـول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى عن متعة النسـاء يوم خيبر ، 

وعن أكل لحوم الحمر الإنسية ) . 

**صحيح البخاري ( 4216 ، 1405 )*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*301. اذكر بعض الحكم المستنبطة من غزوة خيبر ؟**

* استحباب قول :
 ( اللهم رب السموات السبع ... ) 
عند دخول أي بلد .

*** بيان فضل علي بن أبي طالب .**

وقد وردت أحاديث كثيرة في فضله رضي الله عنه :

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم له : 

( أما ترضى أن تكون مني بمنزلة هارون من موسى
 إلا أنه لا نبي بعدي ) .
**
       صحيح البخاري* *

وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم له:

 ( لا يحبك إلا مؤمن ولا يبغضك إلا منافق ) . 
**
صحيح مسلم ( 78 )**

* بيان صدق وعد الله تعالى في غنائم خيبر ،

 إذ وعد المؤمنين بها فأنجزها لهم .

**قال المفسرون :**

 ” إن خيبر كانت وعداً وعدها الله تعالى بقوله :

 ﴿* *وعدكم الله مغانم كثيرة تأخذونها فعجل لكم هذه** ﴾

 يعني صلح الحديبية ، 
والمغانم الكثيرة خيبر “ .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*عمرة القضاء

** 302. متى كانت غزوة القضاء ؟**

  في ذي القعدة من العام السابع للهجرة لأداء العمرة . 

 حسب الشروط التي تمت في صلح الحديبية . 

** 303. كم بلغ عددهم ؟

**  بلغ عدد من شهد عمرة القضاء ألفين سواء النساء والصبيان .

** 304. ماذا قالت قريش لما قدم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟** 

 قال بعضهم لبعض :

  إنه يقدم عليكم قوم قد وهنتهم حمى يثرب .

** صحيح البخاري ( 4256 )*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*305. بماذا أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الصحابة
 لما قال المشركون ذلك ؟**

أمرهم أن يرملوا ويسارعوا بالعدو في الأشوط الثلاثة ،
 وأن يمشوا ما بين الركنين .

**306. ماذا قال المشركون لما رأوا ذلك ؟**

قالوا : هؤلاء الذين زعمتم أن الحمى قد وهنتهم 

هؤلاء أجلد من كذا وكذا .

**صحيح مسلم ( 1266 )

** 307. ما الذي حدث بعد انتهاء الأيام الثلاثة ؟**

جاءت قريش في صباح اليوم الرابع إلى علي فقالوا : 

قل لصاحبك اخرج عنا فقد مضى الأجل.

**صحيح البخاري ( 4251 )*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*308. من هي التي تزوجها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذه العمرة ؟
 وأين تزوجها ؟**

ميمونة بنت الحارث ،

 وتزوجها بسَرِف .

وتزوجها بعد أن تحلل من إحرامه .

عن ميمونة قالت:

 ( تزوجني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ونحن حلالان بسرف ).

**صحيح مسلم (1411)* *

(* *سَرِف* *) : 
**[* *وقال ياقوت :
  سَرِف بفتح أوله وكسر ثانيه وآخره فاء . . . 
وهو موضع على ستة أميال من مكة* 
*معجم البلدان 3 / 212* *]*

* 309. متى أسلم خالد بن الوليد وعمرو بن العاص ؟**

في عام ( 8 ) ﻫ في صفر .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*غزوة مؤتة 

** 310. متى كانت غزوة مؤتة ؟** 

في سنة ( 8 ) ﻫ في جمادى الأولى .

** 311. ما سبب هذه الغزوة ؟**

  كان سببها أن رسـول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 

 بعث الحارث بن عمير الأزدي أحد بني لهب

  بكتابه إلى الشام إلى ملك الروم وبصرى ،

  فعرض له شرحبيل بن عمرو الغساني فقتله ،  

ولم يُقتل لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رسول غيره ،

  فاشتد ذلك فبعث البعوث .

**زاد المعاد ( 3/336 )**

 312. كم كان عدد جيش المسلمين ؟**

  ثلاثة آلاف مقاتل . 

**زاد المعاد ( 3/336 )** 

313. من عيَّن أميراً على هذا الجيش ؟** 

أمَّر عليه زيد بن حارثة ،

   وقال : ( إن قتل فجعفر ، وإن قتل جعفر فعبد الله بن رواحة ) .

**   صحيح البخاري ( 4261 )*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*314. كم عدد جيش العدو ؟**

مائتا ألف ،
 مائة ألف من الروم ، 
ومائة ألف من نصارى العرب والعجم .

** 315. ماذا فعل المسلمون لما بلغهم كثرة العدو ؟**

أقاموا في معان ليلتين يتشاورون في أمرهم .

** 316. من الذي شجع الجيش على القدوم ؟**

عبد الله بن رواحة ،

 وقال :
 ( يا قوم ، 
والله إن التي تكرهون للتي خرجتم تطلبون الشهادة ،
 وما نقاتل الناس بعدد ولا قوة ولا كثرة ، 
ولا نقاتلهم إلا بهذا الدين الذي أكرمنا الله به ، 
فانطلقوا فإنما هي إحدى الحسنيين ، 
إما ظهور وإما شهادة ) .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*317. هل استشهد قواد المسلمين الثلاثة ؟**

نعم .

فاستشهد زيد بن حارثة ، 

فأخذ الراية جعفر بن أبي طالب فعقر فرسه الشقراء

 وقاتل بالراية فقطعت يمينه فأمسكها بشماله ،

 فقطعت فاحتضن الراية حتى استشهد ،

 فأخذ الراية عبد الله بن رواحة فتردد يسيراً ثم تقدم ،

 فقاتل حتى استشهد .

** 318. ماذا حدث بعد وفاة القُواد الثلاثة ؟**

أخذ الراية ثابت بن أقرم 

ونادى في المسلمين أن يختاروا لهم قائداً ، 

فاختاروا خالد بن الوليد .

** 319. ماذا فعل خالد بن الوليد لما أخذ الراية ؟**

دافع القوم ،

 ثم انحاز بالمسلمين وانصرف الناس .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*320. كم عدد الذين استشهد من المسلمين ؟**

( 12 ) رجلاً 
 [ رغم ضراوة المعركة وكثرة أعداد جيش العدو ] .

وأما الأعداء فلم يعرف عن عدد قتلاهم
 غير أن وصف المعركة يدل على كثرتهم .

** 321. من القائد الذي انقطعت في يده تسعة أسياف ؟**

خالد بن الوليد .

قال : 
( لقد انقطعت في يدي يوم مؤتة تسعة أسياف ، 
فما بقي في يدي إلا صفيحة يمانية ) .

**صحيح البخاري ( 4265 )** 

322. من الذي وجد في جسده أكثر من سبعين إصابة ؟**

جعفر بن أبي طالب .

عن ابن عمر قال : 

( كنت فيهم في تلك الغزوة ،

 فالتمسنا جعفر بن أبي طالب فوجدناه في القتلى ،

 ووجدنا في جسده بضعاً وتسعين من طعنة ورمية ) . 

**صحيح البخاري ( 4261 )*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*323. من الذي أخبر الصحابة بخبر الجيش 
قبل أن يأتي الرسول بالخبر ؟**

من معجزاته : 
أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أخبر الصحابة باستشهاد القادة 
وعيناه تذرفان الدمع 
قبل أن يأتيه الرسول بالخبر ،
 وأخبرهم باستلام خالد بن الوليد للراية وبشرهم بالفتح .

**عن أنس :* *

( أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نعى زيداً وجعفراً وابن رواحة للناس 
قبل أن يأتيهم خبرهم ،
 فقال : أخذ الراية زيد فأصيب ، 
ثم جعفر فأصيب ،
 ثم أخذ بن رواحة فأصيب ، وعيناه تذرفان ، 
حتى أخذ الراية سيف من سيوف الله ، 
حتى فتح الله عليهم ) .

**صحيح البخاري ( 4262 )**

( نعى :* *أي أخبرهم بقتله** ) .

**فتح الباري ( 7/512 )*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*324. ما الدليل على حزن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لموت جعفر ؟**

عن عائشة ـ رضي الله عنها ـ قالت :

 ( لما جاءت وفاة جعفر 

عرفنا في وجه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الحزن ) .** 

    صحيح البخاري ( 1299 )

** 325. اذكر بعض فضائل جعفر ؟**

وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : 

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : 

( رأيت جعفراً يطير في الجنة مع الملائكة ) . 

**جامع الترمذي ( 3763 )**

عن عامر الشعبي قال : 

( كان ابن عمر إذا حيا ابن جعفراً قال : 

السلام عليك يا ابن ذي الجناحين ) .

**     صحيح البخاري ( 3709 )

** 326. اذكر فضل ومكانة شهداء مؤتة ؟**

بين الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم مكانتهم بقوله:

 ( ما يسرهم أنهم عندنا ). 

**صحيح البخاري ( 2798 )* *

قال الحافظ ابن حجر :

 ” أي لما رأوا من فضل الشهادة “ . 

**فتح الباري ( 7/513 )*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*327. اذكر بعض الحكم والفوائد المستنبطة من غزوة مؤتة ؟**

*    فضيلة الأمراء الثلاثة زيد وجعفر وابن رواحة .

*    بيان حقيقة كشف عنها ابن رواحة ،

 وهي أن المسلمين لا يقاتلون بعدد ولا قوة ، 

وإنما يقاتلون بالدين .

*    آيات النبوة المحمدية تتجلى 

في إخبار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أهل المدينة 

بسير المعركة ووصفه لها كأنه يديرها ويشاهد سير القتال فيها .

*    بيان فضل خالد ، وسبب تلقيبه بسيف الله .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فتح مكة 

** 328. ما سبب غزوة فتح مكة ؟**

كان ضمن شروط صلح الحديبية 
أنه من شاء أن يدخل في عقد محمد وعهده دخل ، 
ومن شاء أن يدخل في عقد قريش وعهدهم دخل ،

 فدخلت خزاعة في عقد محمد وعهده ، 
ودخلت بنوا بكر في عقد قريش ، 

ثم إن بني بكر وثبوا على خزاعة ليلاً بماء يقال له الوتير ،
 وهو قريب من مكة ، 
وأعانت قريش بنو بكر على خزاعة بالكراع والسلاح ،
 فاستنجدت خزاعة بالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم .

**329. من الذي قدم إلى المدينة 
يستنجد بالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟**

عمرو بن سالم الخزاعي .

فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :

 (* *نُصرتَ يا عمرو بن سالم* *) .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*330. ماذا فعلت قريش عند ما فعلت ذلك ؟**

جاء أبو سفيان إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في المدينة
 لتجديد المعاهدة .

** 331. إلى من أتى أبو سفيان أولاً ؟**

ذهب إلى أبي بكر فرده ، 
ثم إلى عمر فرده وأغلظ عليه ،
 ثم إلى فاطمة ، 
ثم علي فرده 
حتى علم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فلم يرد عليه شيئاً .

**332. ماذا قالت أم حبيبة ابنة أبي سـفيان
 حينما دخل عليها أبو سـفيان 
وأراد أن يجلس على فراش رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟**

طوته عنه وقالت : 

( فراش رسـول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأنت رجل مشـرك نجس ،

 ولم أحب أن تجلس على فراش رسـول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ) .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*333. كم عدد جيش المسلمين ؟**

عشرة آلاف مقاتل .

** 334. ماذا قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لما تهيأ للخروج ؟**

قال :
 ( اللهم خذ العيون والأخبار عن قريش
 حتى نبغتها في بلادها ) .

**335. من هو الصحابي الذي أرسل كتاباً يخبر قريشاً 
بخبر قدوم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟**

حاطب بن أبي بلتعة . 

**صحيح البخاري ( 3983 ) 
ومسلم ( 2494 )

** 336. لمن أعطى حاطب كتابه يوصله إلى قريش ؟**

أعطاه امرأة ، قيل اسمها سارة .

**فتح الباري ( 7/520 )

** 337. من هما الرجلان اللذان أرسلهما 
رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟**

علي بن أبي طالب ، والزبير بن العوام .

** 338. ما السبب الذي حمل حاطباً على هذا العمل ؟**

قال للرسول :

 ( إني ملصقاً في قريش ـ حليفاً ـ ولم أكن من أنفسها ،
 وكان ممن معك من المهاجرين من لهم بها قرابات
 يحمون أهليهم وأموالهم ، 
فأحببت إذا فاتني ذلك من النسب فيهم
 أن أتخذ عندهم يداً يحمون قرابتي ، 

**ولم أفعله ارتداداً عن ديني 
ولا رضاً بالكفر بعد الإسلام** ) .

**صحيح البخاري ( 3983 ) 
ومسلم ( 2494 )*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*339. متى كان خروج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟* *

 كان خروجه في رمضان في العام الثامن للهجرة
 في العاشر من رمضان .

**                   صحيح البخاري ( 4275 )**

  وكان المسلمون صياماً ، حتى بلغوا كديداً ـ
 وهي عين جارية تبعد عن مكة 86 كيلاً ـ فأفطروا . 

**340. من الذي أسلم في الجحفة 
وكان من أهل بيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟**

  العباس بن عبد المطلب .
**
  341. اذكر اثنين من زعماء قريش أسلما 
والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في طريقه إلى مكة 
وكانا شديدين في معاداة الإسلام ؟**

  أبو سفيان بن الحارث ، وعبد الله بن أبي أمية .

*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله خيرا وفتح عليك ووفقك أخي الكريم

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*342. أين عسكر المسلمون ؟**

في مر الظهران قريب من مكة .

** 343. متى أسلم أبو سفيان ؟ وما كيفية إسلامه ؟**

أسلم عام الفتح .

خرج أبو سفيان وحكيم بن حزام وبديل بن ورقاء 
يتحسسون الأخبار ، 
فالتقى بهم العباس بن عبد المطلب ، 
وكان يرى أن يرسل إلى قريش رسولاً 
يطلب منهم أن يخرجوا لمصالحة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
 قبل أن يدخل عليهم مكة ، 

وكان أبو سفيان وصاحباه 
يتناقشون بينهم في أمر الجيش المعسكر بمر الظهران ، 
فأخبرهم العباس بأنه جيش المسلمين ،
 وطلب من أبي سفيان أن يمضي معه وبجواره
 إلى معسكر المسلمين فوافق .

وقابل الاثنان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
 فدعا أبا سفيان للإسلام فتلطف في الكلام وتردد في الإسلام ، 

فأمر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم العباس 
بأن يأخذه إلى خيمته ويحضره في صباح اليوم التالي ، 
ففعل وأسلم أبو سفيان في اليوم التالي .

**344. ماذا طلب العباس من الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 
بعد أن أسلم أبو سفيان ؟**

طلب أن يجعل لأبي سفيان شيئاً ،
 لأنه يحب الفخر ، فوافق

 وقال : 
(* *من دخل دار أبي سفيان فهو آمن** ) .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

> جزاك الله خيرا وفتح عليك ووفقك أخي الكريم


*وإياكم يا أستاذ رضا*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*345. من أين دخل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مكة ؟**

دخلها من أعلاها .                                                                          

عن عائشة ـ رضي الله عنها ـ : 

( أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دخل عام الفتح من كداة
 التي بأعلى مكة ) .

**صحيح البخاري ( 4290 )

** 346. كيف دخل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مكة ؟**

دخلها خاشعاً شاكراً يقرأ سورة الفتح ويرجّع في قراءتها 
وهو على راحلته .

عن عبد الله بن مغفل رضي الله عنه قال : 
( رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم فتح مكة على ناقته
 وهو يقرأ سورة الفتح ) .

**     صحيح البخاري ( 4281 )*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*347. كيف كانت مقاومة قريش ؟**

  كانت يسيرة ، 
حيث بلغ قتلى المسلمين ثلاثة من الفرسان ، 
في حين قتل من المشركين اثني عشر رجلاً .

**  348. ماذا قال أبو سفيان بعد ذلك ؟* *

 أبيحت خضراء قريش ، 
لا قريش بعد اليوم .
**
  صحيح مسلم ( 1780 )**

   349. ماذا خشي الأنصار من الأمان 
الذي أعلنه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لأهل مكة ؟** 

 خشي الأنصار أن يكون هذا الأمان دليلاً 
على رأفة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بقومه ،
 ورغبة في البقاء بمكة .

**  350. ماذا قال لهم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ليطمئنهم ؟* *

 قال : ( المحيا محياكم ، والممات مماتكم ) .
**
    صحيح مسلم ( 1780 )**

 351. ماذا حدث بعد ذلك ؟**

  أقبل الناس إلى باب أبي سفيان وأغلق الناس أبوابهم .

**صحيح مسلم ( 1780 )*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*352. ذكر بعض من أباح الرسول دماءهم ؟**

عكرمة بن أبي جهل ، وعبد الله بن خطل ،
 ومِقيَس بن صبابة ، وعبد الله بن أبي السرح ، 
وفرتنى وسارة .

**سنن أبي داود ( 2683 )**

وقد قتل ابن خطل وهو متعلق بأستار الكعبة . 

**صحيح البخاري ( 4286 )**

وقتل مقيس في سوق مكة .

وتمكن عكرمة بن أبي جهل وعبد الله بن أبي السرح
 من الوصول إلى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
 حيث أعلنا إسلامهما 
وحقنا بذلك دمهما .

** 353. ما سبب إهدار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لدم هؤلاء ؟**

لما ألحقوه من أذى شديد وتنكيل بالمسلمين ، 
وكان في إهدار دمهم عبرة للطغاة والمستهترين بأرواح الأبرياء
 في كل زمان ومكان .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*354. ماذا فعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أول ما دخل الحرم ؟**

استلم الحجر الأسود ثم طاف بالبيت .

** 355. كم عدد* *الأصنام* *التي كانت حول البيت ؟**

360 صنماً . 

**صحيح البخاري ( 4287 )

** 356. ماذا فعل بها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟**

كسرها وطعنها بيده . 

عن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه قال :

 ( دخل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم الفتح 
وحول البيت ستون وثلاثمائة نصب ، 
فجعل يطعنها في يده ،
 ويقول : جاء الحق وزهق الباطل ،
 جاء الحق وما يبدئ الباطل وما يعيد ) .

**صحيح البخاري ( 4287 )*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*357. اذكر بعض أقوال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم فتح مكة ؟**

قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : 

( لا هجرة بعد الفتح ، ولكن جهاد ونية  ) .

**صحيح البخاري ( 3077 )* *

وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : 

( لا تغزى هذه بعد اليوم إلى يوم القيامة ) .

**سنن الترمذي ( 1611 )**
**
358. ما معنى قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :
 ( لا هجرة بعد الفتح ) ؟**

قال النووي :

 ” الهجرة من دار الحرب إلى دار الإسلام 
باقية إلى يوم القيامة ،

**وتأولوا هذا الحديث تأويلين :**

**أحدهما :**

 لا هجرة بعد الفتح من مكة ،
 لأنها صارت دار إسلام ،
 فلا تتصور منها الهجرة .

**والثاني :

**وهو الأصح ،
 أن معناه أن الهجرة الفاضلة المهمة المطلوبة
 التي يمتاز بها أهلها امتيازاً ظاهراً انقطعت بفتح مكة ،
 ومضت لأهلها الذين هاجروا قبل فتح مكة “ .

**شرح النووي ( 8/13 )**

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*359. ماذا فعل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بعامة أهل مكة ؟**

عفا عنهم .

فقد قال لهم :

 ( ما تظنون أني فاعل بكم ؟

 فقالوا : خيراً ،
 أخ كريم وابن أخ كريم ، 

فقال : لا تثريب عليكم اليوم يغفر الله لكم ) .

وفي رواية أنه قال :
 ( اذهبوا فأنتم الطلقاء ) .

**360. في دار من دخل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم الفتح
 وصلى بها ثمان ركعات ؟**

في دار أم هانئ .

قالت : 
( إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دخل بيتها يوم فتح مكة ،
 فاغتسل وصلى ثمان ركعات وذلك ضحى ) .

**صحيح البخاري ( 1176 ) 
ومسلم ( 336 )**

وفي رواية لمسلم : 
( ثم صلى ثمان ركعات سبحة الضحى ) .

**صحيح مسلم ( 336 )**

قيل : المراد بها سنة الضحى ، ورجحه النووي ) .

**شرح مسلم ( 4 / 29 )* *

وقيل : المراد بها صلاة الفتح شكراً لله ، 

ورجحه ابن القيم .

**زاد المعاد ( 3 / 361 )*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*361. كم أقام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بمكة ؟**

19 يوماً .

عن ابن عباس قال : 

( أقام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بمكة تسعة عشر يوماً 
يصلي ركعتين ) .

  صحيح البخاري ( 4298 )

** 362. متى أسلم أبو قحافة والد أبو بكر ؟**

عام الفتح .

** 363. بماذا أمر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لما جيء به ؟**

لما جيء به ورأسه كالثغامة بياضاً أمر بتغيير شيبه 

وقال :

 ( غيروا هذا بشيء وجنبوه السواد ) .

صحيح مسلم ( 2102 )


*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*364. اذكر بعض الحكم والفوائد المستنبطة من غزوة الفتح ؟**

* بيان عاقبة نكث العهود ، وأنها وخيمة للغاية .

* تجلي النبوة المحمدية
 في العلم بالمرأة حاملة خطاب حاطب إلى كفار مكة .

* بيان تواضع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لربه 
شكراً له على آلائه وإنعامه عليه ،
إذ دخل مكة وهو خاشع متواضع .

* بيان العفو المحمدي الكبير ، 
إذ عفا عن قريش العدو الألد .

* مشروعية كسر الأصنام والصور والتماثيل
 وإبعادها من المساجد بيوت الله .

* جواز الصوم والفطر في شهر رمضان للمسافر .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*غزوة حنين

** 365. ما سبب هذه الغزوة ؟
**
السبب فيها أن مالك بن عوف النضري 
جمع القبائل من هوازن ، 
ووافقه على ذلك الثقفيون ، 
وقصدوا محاربة المسلمين ،
 فبلغ ذلك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فخرج إليهم .

**فتح الباري ( 8/27 )
**
(* *حنين* *) وادٍ إلى جنب ذي المجاز قريب من الطائف .

** 366. متى كانت هذه الغزوة ؟
**
في شوال سنة ثمان للهجرة .

** 367. من هو الذي استعان منه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الأدرع ؟
**
صفوان بن أمية 
وكان لم يسلم بعد .

**سنن أبي داود ( 3562 )
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*368. كم عدد المسلمين في هذه الغزوة ؟

قال أهل المغازي :

 إنه خرج معه ألفان من أهل مكة ـ الطلقاء ـ
 مع عشرة آلاف من أصحابه ،
 فأصبحوا اثني عشر ألفاً .

   زاد المعاد ( 3/411 ) 

 369. من استعمل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على مكة أميراً ؟

عتّاب بن أسيد .

  زاد المعاد ( 3/411 ) 

 370. كم بلغ عدد جيش هوازن ؟

عشرون ألفاً .

يُنظر فتح الباري 

وقد رتب مالك بن عوف جيشه فيها بشكل صفوف حسنة ،
 فقدم الخيل ، ثم المقاتلة ، ثم النساء ، 
ثم الغنم ثم الإبل .

        صحيح مسلم ( 1059 )

 371. من الذي أرسله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إليهم
 ليأتيهم بخبرهم ؟

عبد الله بن أبي حدْرد الأسلمي .

 372. ماذا قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 
لما جاء بخبر القوم ؟

تبسم صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال :

 ( تلك غنيمة المسلمين غداً إن شاء الله ) .

  سنن أبي داود ( 2501 )


*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*373. كان لوجود الطلقاء أثر سلبي .
 اذكر ذلك ؟*
*
في الطريق إلى حنين
 رأى بعض الطلقاء شجرة يعلق عليها المشركون أسلحتهم 
تُعرف بذات أنواط ،

 فقالوا : يا رسول الله ،
 اجعل لنا ذات أنواط كما لهم ذات أنواط ؟ 

فقال : 

( سبحان الله ،

 هذا كما قال قوم موسى :
 اجعل لنا إلهاً كما لهم آلهة ، 
والذي نفسي بيده لتركبن سنن من كان قبلكم ) .

**جامع الترمذي ( 2281 )* 

 *374. اذكر بعض الفوائد التي نستفيدها من قولهم هذا ؟*

** أن المنتقل من الباطل الذي اعتاده
 لا يأمن أن يكون في قلبه بقية من تلك العادات الباطلة .

* تنزيه الله عند التعجب .

* فيه عَلَم من أعلام النبوة ، 
من حيث أنه وقع كما أخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .

* يُعذَر الجاهل بجهله إذا ارتدع بعد العلم .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*. عاتب القرآن بعض المسلمين في هذه الغزوة ،
 فما هو السبب ؟**

أن بعضهم أعجب بكثرتهم ، 
حتى قال أحدهم :
 لن يغلبوا من قلة ، 

فعاتبهم القرآن وذكـرهم بعدم الاتكال إلا على الله ،

 فقال تعالى :

 ﴿* *ويوم حنين إذ أعجبتكم كثرتكم 
فلم تغن عنكم شيئاً 
وضاقت عليكم الأرض بما رحبت ثم وليتم مدبرين** ﴾ .

                                                                                            التوبة ( 25 )

** 375. ماذا كانت طريقة المعركة ؟**

سبقت هوازن المسلمين إلى واد حنين واختاروا مواقعهم ،
 وبثوا كتائبهم في شعابه ومنعطفاته وأشجاره ، 
وكانت خطتهم محكمة تتمثل في مباغتة المسلمين بالسهام
 أثناء تقدمهم في وادي حنين المنحدر .

** 376. ماذا حدث بعد ذلك ؟**

عند دخول المسلمين الوادي حملوا على هوازن فانكشفوا ،
 فأكب المسلمون على ما تركوه من الغنائم ،
 وبينما هم على هذه الحال ، 
استقبلتهم هوازن وأمطرتهم بوابل من السهام 
التي لا تكاد تخطئ أحد .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*377. ماذا حدث لجيش المسلمين ؟**

ضاقت عليهم الأرض بما رحبت فولوا مدبرين 
لا يلوي أحد على أحد .

وكان أول من أدبر خيالة المسلمين ثم المشاة ،
 وفرّ معهم الطلقاء والأعراب ،
 ثم بقية الجيش . 

**صحيح البخاري ( 2864 )**

** 378. من الذي ثبت مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟**

لم يثبت مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أحد
 سوى أبي سفيان بن الحارث وجماعة قليلة .
**
379. على ماذا كان يركب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أثناء الحرب ؟
 وبماذا أمر العباس ؟**

على بغلة له بيضاء ، 
وأمر العباس أن ينادي أصحاب الشجرة ،
 ثم خص الأنصار بالنداء ،
 ثم بني الحارث بن الخزرج .  

**صحيح مسلم ( 1775 )**

** 380. بماذا أجاب هؤلاء ؟**

قالوا : لبيك لبيك ، 

قال العباس : 

( والله لكأن عطفتهم حين سمعوا صوتي 
عطفة البقر على أولادها ) .
**
        صحيح مسلم ( 1775 )**
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*381. ماذا كان يقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أثناء المعركة ؟**

كان يقول : 

**أنا النبي لا كــذب** ***      * *أنا ابن عبـد المطـلب

** 382. كيف كانت نهاية المعركة ؟**

أخذ صلى الله عليه وسلم حصيات أو تراباً 
فرمى به وجوه الكفار 

وهو يقول : (* *انهزموا ورب محمد** ) ،

 فولوا مدبرين .
**
          صحيح مسلم ( 1775 )* * 

وقد خلفوا وراءهم كثير من القتلى والأموال .

** 383. ماذا فعل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد حنين ؟**

بعث أبا عامر الأسلمي ، ومعه أبو موسى الأشعري إلى أوطاس .

عن أبي موسى الأشعري رضي الله عنه قال :

 ( لما فرغ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من حنين ،

 بعث أبا عامر إلى أوطاس ،

 قال أبو موسى : وبعثني مع أبي عامر ،

 قال : فرمي أبو عامر في ركبته ) .

**                           صحيح مسلم ( 2498 )*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*384. أوصى أبو عامر أبو موسى بوصية ، 
فما هي الوصية ؟**

قال لأبي موسى : 
( انطلق إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
فأقرئه مني السلام وقل له : 
يقول لك أبو عامر :
 استغفر لي ) .

**385. ماذا فعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
لما أخبره أبو موسى بوصية أبو عامر ؟**

دعا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بماء ، فتوضأ منه ،
 ثم رفع يديه ، 
ثم قال :
 (** اللهم اغفر لعبيد ، أبي عامر ، 
اللهم اجعله يوم القيامة فوق كثير من خلقك** ) .

**صحيح مسلم ( 2498 )

**386. ماذا قال أبو موسى 
لما رأى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يدعو لأبي عامر ؟**

قال : يا رسول الله ،
 ولي يا رسول الله فاستغفر لي .

**387. ماذا قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
لما قال له أبو موسى ذلك ؟**

قال :
 (** اللهم اغفر لعبد الله بن قيس ذنبه ،
 وأدخله يوم القيامة مدخلاً كريماً** ) .

**صحيح البخاري ( 2884 ) 
ومسلم ( 2498 )*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*388. ما هي غزوة الطائف ؟

هذه الغزوة امتداد لغزوة حنين ، 
وذلك أن معظم فلول هوازن وثقيف دخلوا الطائف
 مع القائد العام ـ مالك بن عوف ـ 
وتحصنوا بها وحاصرهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .

 389. كم كانت مدة الحصار ؟

قيل أربعين يوماً .

صحيح مسلم ( 1059 )

 390. ماذا استخدم المسلمون في هذا الحصار ؟

استخدموا المنجنيق .

 391. ما سبب رجوع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الحصار ؟

استعصى الحصن على المسلمين .
واستشهد منهم اثنا عشر رجلاً . 

حينئذٍ دعا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى الرحيل .

 392. ماذا قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
لما طلب منهم أن يدعوا على هوازن ؟

دعا لهم وقال : ( اللهم اهدِ ثقيفاً ) .

 سنن الترمذي ( 3937 )

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*393. أين وزع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم الغنائم ؟**

في الجعرانة .

** 394. من أعطى الغنائم ؟**

وزعها على المهاجرين والطلقاء ولم يعط الأنصار شيئاً .
**
  صحيح مسلم ( 1059 )

** 395. ماذا قالت الأنصار ؟**

قالوا : إذا كانت الشدة فنحن نُدعى ،
 وتعطى الغنائم غيرنا .

**صحيح مسلم ( 1059 )

** 396. ماذا قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لما بلغه كلامهم ؟**

جمعهم وقال : 
( أما ترضون أن يرجع الناس بالدنيا 
وترجعون برسول الله إلى بيوتكم ،
 لو سلك الناس وادياً 
وسلك الأنصار شعباً
 لسلكت شعب الأنصار ) . 

**صحيح البخاري ( 3146 ) 
ومسلم ( 1059 )*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*397. اذكر بعض الحكم والفوائد المستنبطة 
من غزوة حنين والطائف ؟**

* ظهر في هذه الغزوة من معجزات النبوة وآيات الرسالة 
ثباته صلى الله عليه وسلم وقد فرّ الناس عنه .

* ومنها : إيصال الله قبضته التي رمى بها إلى عيون أعدائه 
على البعد منه 
وبركته في تلك القبضة حتى ملأت أعين القوم ، 
إلى غير ذلك من معجزاته : 
كنزول الملائكة للقتال
 حتى رآهم العدو جهرة ورآهم بعض المسلمين.

* تحريم الإعجاب بالنفس أو بالعمل أو بالقوة 
إذا ترتب على ذلك هزيمة المؤمنين في أول لقائهم لعدوهم .

* بيان الفرق بين من رسخ الإيمان في قلبه ،
 وبين من لم يرسخ .

* كمال رأفته صلى الله عليه وسلم ورحمته
 أن يدعو بالهداية لمن حاربوه وقتلوا جماعة في أصحابه ،
 كما فعل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم مع أهل الطائف وثقيف .

* مشروعية استعمال أحدث الأسلحة وأجداها في الحرب
 لإحقاق الحق وإبطال الباطل ، 
من حيث أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم استخدم المنجنيق
 على أهل الطائف .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*غزوة تبوك أو العسرة 

 398. ما سبب غزوة تبوك ؟

أن هرقل جمع جموعاً من الروم ، وقبائل العرب الموالية لها ،
 فعلم بهم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فخرج إليهم .

وقيل : أخذ الثأر لجعفر بن أبي طالب .

 399. متى وقعت هذه الغزوة ؟

قال ابن حجر : 

” كانت في شهر رجب من سنة تسع قبل حجة الوداع بلا خلاف .

             فتح الباري ( 16/237 )  

 400. كم كان عدد جيش المسلمين ؟

30 ألف مقاتل .

 401. لماذا سميت هذه الغزوة بغزوة العسرة ؟

لما فيها من العسر الشديد في المال والزاد والركائب .

شدة في الحر ، وجدب في البلاد ، 

وحين طابت الثمار 
والناس يحبون المقام في ثمارهم وظلالهم .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*402. حث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الصحابة على الإنفاق في هذه الغزوة
 لبعدها وكثرة المشركين فيها ، 
فمن هو أكثر المنفقين فيها ؟

هو عثمان بن عفان .

قال صلى الله عليه وسلم :

 ( من جهز جيش العسرة فله الجنة )

 فجهزه عثمان .

وقال لمحاصريه أيام الدار :

 ( ألسـتم تعلمون أنه قال :
 من جهز جيش العسـرة فله الجنة ؟ فجهزته ،
 فصدقوه بما قال ) . 

     صحيح البخاري ( 2778 )

وبلغت هذه المشاركة من عثمان ألف دينار ،

 وعندما نثرها في حجر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 

أخذ يقلبها ويقول :

ما ضرّ عثمان ما عمل بعد اليوم ) .

   سنن الترمذي ( 3967 )

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*403. من هم البكاءون ؟**

هم الذين أتوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يطلبون منه
 ما يخرجون عليه معه في هذه الغزوة ، 
فلم يجد ما يحملهم عليه ،
 فتولوا وأعينهم تفيض من الدمع 
حزناً ألا يجدوا ما ينفقون .

**404. ماذا قال المنافقون 
عند ما بدأ الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يتجهز لغزوة تبوك ؟**

أخذوا يثبطون همم الناس
 وقالوا : لا تنفروا في الحر .

فأنزل الله فيهم: 

﴿* *وقالوا لا تنفروا في الحر
 قل نار جهنم أشد حراً لو كانوا يفقهون** ﴾.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*405. من هو الرجل الذي قال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
( هل لك يا فلان بجلاد بن الأصفر ) ؟**

هو الجد بن قيس .

** 406. ماذا قال هذا الرجل للرسول ؟**

اعتذر وقال : لا تفتني ،
 فوالله لقد عرف قومي أنه ما به رجل بأشد عجباً بالنساء مني ،
 وإني أخشى إن رأيت نساء بني الأصفر أن لا أصبر ،

فأعرض عنه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .

** 407. من تخلف عن هذه الغزوة ؟**

تخلف عنها كثير من الأعراب والمنافقين ، 
وعدد قليل من الصحابة من أهل الأعذار ،
 وثلاثة ممن لم يكن لهم عذر  
[ وسيأتي ذكرهم ] .   

** 408. من الذي خلفه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على أهله ؟**

علي بن أبي طالب .

عن سعد قال : 
( خلف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم علي بن أبي طالب
 في غزوة تبوك 
فقال : يا رسول الله ، أتخلفني في النساء والصبيان ؟

 فقال : أما ترضى أن تكون مني بمنزلة هارون من موسى
 إلا أنه لا نبي بعدي ) .

**صحيح البخاري ( 4416 )
 ومسلم ( 5404 )*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*409. ماذا قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
عن المتخلفين عن هذه الغزوة بعذر ؟**

قال :
 ( إن بالمدينة أقواماً ما سرتم مسيراً ولا قطعتم وادياً 
إلا كانوا معكم ،

 قالوا : يا رسول الله ، وهم بالمدينة ؟

 قال : حبسهم العذر ) . 

**   صحيح البخاري ( 4423 )

** 410. من هو الصحابي الذي تخلف عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
من غير عذر ثم تغلب على نفسه ولحق بالناس ؟**

أبو خيثمة الأنصاري .

فلما جاء إلى المعسكر ورآه الناس 

قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : 

( كن أبا خيثمة ،
 فجئت فدعا لي ) .

**           صحيح مسلم ( 2769 )*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*411. من هم الثلاثة الذين تخلفوا عن هذه الغزوة من غير عذر ؟

كعب بن مالك ، 
ومرارة بن الربيع ،
 وهلال بن أمية .

412. أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بمقاطعتهم ،
 فكم استمرت هذه المقاطعة ؟

خمسين يوماً ، ثم تاب الله عليهم . 

     صحيح البخاري ( 4418 ) 

 413. ماذا فعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
عند ما وصل تبوك ؟

خطب خطبة طويلة .

 414. ما حدث في تبوك ؟

لم يقع قتال مع الروم ، 
بل انتهى المسلمون إلى تبوك 
ولم يلقوا جموع الروم والقبائل العربية .

 415. كم مكث الجيش في تبوك ؟

عشرين ليلة .

عن جابر رضي الله عنه قال :

 ( أقام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بتبوك عشرين يوماً 
يقصر الصلاة ) .

                سنن أبي داود ( 1235 )


*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*416. عند ما كانوا في تبوك تخلف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
عن صلاة من الصلوات لحاجته . 
فما هي ؟*

*صلاة الفجر . 

**صحيح مسلم ( 274 )*

 *417. من الصحابي الذي قدموه إماماً 
بعد تأخر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟*

*عبد الرحمن بن عوف .

ففي الحديث : 

( ... وقد قاموا في الصلاة يصلي بهم عبد الرحمن بن عوف ،

 وقد ركع بهم ركعة ، فلما أحس بالنبي ذهب ليتأخر ،

 فأومأ إليه فصلى بهم ، 

فلم سلم قام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ) .           

**صحيح مسلم ( 274 )*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*418. مرّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بطريق عودته 
على الحجر من ديار ثمود ، 
فماذا قال للصحابة ؟**

قال صلى الله عليه وسلم :
 ( لا تدخلوا مساكن الذين ظلموا أنفسهم 
أن يصيبكم ما أصابهم إلا أن تكونوا باكين ) . 
**
        صحيح البخاري ( 3378 )
 ومسلم ( 2981 )

**419. من هو الصحابي الذي مات بتبوك 
وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :

 (* *اللهم إني أمسيت عنه راض فارض عنه** ) ؟**

عبد الله بن ذو البجادين .

**420. لماذا سمي ذو البجادين ؟**

لأنه كان يريد الإسلام فمنعه قومه ، وضيقوا عليه ، 
حتى خرج من بينهم وليس عليه إلا الأبجاد ، 
وهو الكساء الغليظ ، 
فشقه باثنين فاتزر بواحدة وارتدى الأخرى ،
 ثم أتى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
فسمي ذو البجادين .

**421. ماذا قال ابن مسعود
 لما سمع مقالة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟**

قال :
 (* *يا ليتني صاحب هذه الحفرة* *) . 
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*422. لما أقبل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على المدينة ،
 ماذا قال ؟**

قال : ( هذه طابة ، 
وهذا أحد جبل يحبنا ونحبه ) .

** 423. ماذا حدث لما دخل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينة ؟**

خرج الناس والنساء والصبيان يقابل الجيش بحفاوة بالغة .

عن السائب بن يزيد قال :

 ( لما قدم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينة من غزوة تبوك
 تلقاه الناس فلقيته مع الصبيان على ثنية الوداع ) . 

**   صحيح البخاري ( 3182 )

** 424. ماذا فعل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 
عندما دخل المدينة ؟**

دخل المسجد وصلى فيه ركعتين .
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*425. اذكر بعض الحكم والفوائد المستنبطة من غزوة تبوك ؟**

* بيان رفع الحرج على ذوي الأعذار
 كالعمى والعرج والمرض .

* من آيات الإيمان ومظاهره لدى المؤمنين 
البكاء الصادق عند العجز عن السير .

* بيان فضيلة أبي خيثمة وذي البجادين وابن مسعود .

* جواز إمامة المفضول وصلاة الأفضل خلفه .

* أن من يمر بديار المغضوب عليهم والمعذبين ، 
لا ينبغي له أن يدخلها ولا أن يقيم بها ،
 بل عليه أن يسرع ولا يدخل عليهم إلا باكياً معتبراً 
كما فعل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وأمر به .

* فضل الإنفاق في سبيل الله .

* فضل عثمان بن عفان .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*عام الوفود

** 426. اذكر بعض الأحداث التي وقعت في السنة التاسعة ؟
**
* رجم المرأة الغامدية التي اعترفت بزناها .

* توفي النجاشي أصحمة ملك الحبشة 
وصلى عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صلاة الغائب .

* مات رأس المنافقين عبد الله بن أبي سلول .

** 427. ماذا كانت تسمى السنة التاسعة ؟
**
عام الوفود .

حيث ابتدأت وفود القبائل العربية 
تقدم من أنحاء الجزيرة العربية 
معلنة دخولها الإسلام .

** 428. من الذي أرسل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أميراً على الحج
 في هذا العام ؟
**
أبو بكر الصديق ،
 خرج في ذي الحجة إلى مكة .

** 429. كم عدد المسلمين الذين معه ؟
**
300 من الصحابة .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*430. ماذا فعل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
 لما نزلت سورة براءة ؟**

بعث علياً بصدرها ليؤدي عنه ذلك .

** 431. ماذا قال أبو بكر لما رأى علياً جاءه ؟
 وماذا قال له علي ؟**

قال هل أبو بكر : أميراً أو مأموراً ؟
 قال علي : بل مأمور .

فمضيا أبو بكر أميراً على الحج ، 
وعلي يبلغ صدر سورة براءة .

** 432. بماذا بعث علي ؟**

قال : ( بعثت بأربع :
 لا يدخل الجنة إلا نفس مؤمنة ،
 ولا يطوف بالبيت عريان ، 
ولا يحج بعد العام مشرك ،
 ومن كان بينه وبين رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عهد 
فَعَهْدُهُ إِلَى مُدَّتِهِ ) .

**مسند أحمد*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*433. من الذي أرسله رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى اليمن ؟

معاذ بن جبل ، 

وكان ذلك عام ( 10 ﻫ )

 وقبل حج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .

 فتح الباري (3/358)

 434. اذكر ما قاله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لمعاذ عندما أرسله ؟

قال : ( إنك ستأتي قوماً أهل كتاب ،
 فليكن أول ما تدعوهم إليه 
شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله ... ) 

صحيح البخاري ومسلم

وقال له :

 ( يا معاذ ، عسى أن لا تلقاني بعد عامي هذا ،

 ولعلك أن تمر بمسجدي هذا أو قبري ،

 فبكى معاذ جزعاً لفراق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ) .

مسند أحمد ( 5/115 )

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*حجة الوداع

** 435. متى كانت حجة الوداع ؟**

في العام العاشر من الهجرة .

وهذه أول حجة يحجها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد النبوة .

** 436. لماذا سميت حجة الوداع ؟**

لأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم ودع الناس فيها ولم يحج بعدها .

وتسمى حجة البلاغ ،

 لأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم بلغ الناس شرع الله قولاً وعملاً .

** 437. متى خرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من المدينة ؟**

خرج لخمس بقين من ذي الحجة .

**وقد خطب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ووصى بوصايا كثيرة 
من أشهرها تلك الخطبة التي خطبها في وسط أيام التشريق ،
 وفيها :**

( إن دماءكم وأموالكم حرام عليكم
 كحرمة يومكم هذا في شهركم هذا في بلدكم هذا ، 

ألا إن كل شيء من أمر الجاهلية تحت قدمي هاتين موضوع ،
 ودماء الجاهلية موضوعة ، 
واتقوا الله في النساء فإنكم أخذتموهن بأمانة الله
 واستحللتم فروجهن بكلمة الله ... ) .

**ومما قال في الخطبة في تلك الحجة :**

( ويلكم لا ترجعوا بعدي كفاراً يضرب بعضكم رقاب بعض ) .
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*في الرفيق الأعلى

**438. متى بدأ مرض النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟**

بعد عودته من حجة الوداع بحوالي ثلاثة أشهر ألم به المرض .

**439. في بيت مَنْ مِنْ زوجاته بدأ به المرض ؟**

في بيت ميمونة .

**قال الحافظ :
**” إنه المعتمد “ .

عن عائشة ـ رضي الله عنها ـ قالت :

 ( أول ما اشتكى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في بيت ميمونة ... ) .   

**صحيح البخاري ( 4442 )

**440. ماذا طلب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من أزواجه ؟**

طلب أن يمرّض في بيت عائشة .

عن عائشة ـ رضي الله عنها ـ قالت :

 ( لما ثقل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم واشتد وجعه ، 

استأذن أزواجه في أن يمرض في بيتي فأذنّ له ... ). 

**صحيح البخاري ( 198 ) 
ومسلم ( 92 )*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*441. ما هو أول مرضه ؟**

أول مرضه كان في الصداع .

**قال ابن رجب :**

 ” فقد تبين أن أول مرضه كان صداع الرأس ، 
والظاهر أنه كان مع حمى ، 
فإن الحمى اشتدت في مرضه ، 
فكان يجلس في مخضب وتصب عليه الماء “ .

**لطائف المعارف ( 109 )**

وعن عائشة ـ رضي الله عنها ـ قالت :

 ( رجع إلي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ذات يوم من جنازة من البقيع
 فوجدني وأنا أجد صداعاً وأنا أقول : وارأساه ،

قال : بل أنا يا عائشة وارأساه ) .

**مسند أحمد ( 6/228 )**

(* *البقيع* *) موضع بظاهر المدينة فيه قبور أهلها .

(* *الصداع* *) هو وجع الرأس .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*442. اذكر بعض إشارات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
 إلى اقتراب أجله ؟**

قال صلى الله عليه وسلم :

 ( لتأخذوا عني مناسككم ، 
فإني لا أدري لعلي لا أحج بعد عامي هذا ) .

**صحيح مسلم ( 297 )**

قال النووي : 
” فيه إشارة إلى توديعهم وإعلامهم بقرب وفاته “ .  

**شرح النووي ( 9/45 )**

وعن معاذ :

 ( أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما بعثه إلى اليمن 
خرج راكباً والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يمشي تحت راحلته ، 

فقال : يا معاذ ، 
إنك عسى ألا تلقاني بعد عامي هذا ،
 فتمر بقبري ومسجدي ، 
فبكى معاذ لفراقه صلى الله عليه وسلم 
فقال : لا تبك يا معاذ ، 
فإن البكاء من الشيطان ) .  

** مسند أحمد ( 5/235 )**

وقال تعالى :
 ﴿* *إذا جاء نصر الله والفتح** ﴾ .

قال عمر وابن عباس : 
( هو أجل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نعي إليه ) . 

** صحيح البخاري ( 3624 )*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*443. من الذي طُلِبَ من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يستغفر لهم ؟**

أهل البقيع .

عن أبي مويهبة مولى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : 

( بعثني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من جوف الليل

 فقال : يا أبا نويهبة ،
 إني قد أُمرت أن أستغفر لأهل البقيع فانطلق معي ،
 فانطلقت معه ،
 فلما وقف بين أظهرهم قال :
 السلام عليكم يا أهل المقابر ، 
ليهنئ لكم ما أصبحتم فيه مما أصبح الناس فيه ،
 أقبلت الفتن كقطع الليل المظلم ،
 يتبع آخرها أولها ،
 الآخرة شر من الأولى ) .

**مسند أحمد ( 3/488 )*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*444. ماذا طلب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما اشتد وجعه ؟**

طلب أن يراق عليه ماء .

عن عائشة ـ رضي الله عنها ـ قالت : 

( ... ولما دخل بيتي واشتد وجعه قال : 
أهريقوا عليّ من سبع قرب لم تحلل أوكيتهن ،
 لعلي أعهد إلى الناس ) .  

**صحيح البخاري ( 198 ) 
ومسلم ( 312 ، 313 )* *

(* *أهريقوا* *) أي صبوا .

(* *أوكيتهن* *) جمع وكاء ، وهو ما يشد به رأس القربة .

** 445. ما الحكمة من عدد القرب التي حدد النبي
 صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وهي سبع ؟

**قال الحافظ :* *

” أن الأمر بالغسل منه سبعاً إنما هو لدفع السمية التي في ريقه ، 
وقد ثبت في حديث : 
من تصبح بسبع تمرات من عجوة
 لم يضره ذلك اليوم سم ولا سحر ) .

**                                              فتح الباري ( 1/362 )*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*446. اذكر الأدلة على شدة وجع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟**

عن عائشة ـ رضي الله عنها ـ قالت : 

( ما رأيت رجلاً أشد عليه الوجع
 من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ) .

**صحيح البخاري ( 5646 )
 وصحيح مسلم ( 2570 )**

وعن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه قال : 

( دخلت على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو يوعك
 فمسسته بيدي فقلت : يا رسول الله ،
 إنك لتوعك وعكاً شديداً ،

**فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :**

 أجل ، إني أوعك كما يوعك رجلان منكم ) .

**صحيح البخاري ( 5647 )
 ومسلم ( 571 )*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*447. ما فائدة تشديد الموت على الأنبياء ؟**

لتشديد الموت على الأنبياء فائدتان :

**أحدهما :* *

تكميل فضائلهم ومضاعفة أجورهم ورفع درجاتهم .

**الثانية :**

 أن يعرف الخلق مقدار ألم الموت ،
 فإذا كان الأنبياء الصادقون عاينوا ألم الموت وشدته وكربته 
مع كرامتهم على الله ،
 قطع الخلق بشدة الموت الذي يقاسيه الميت .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*448. من الذي أمره النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
أن يصلي بالناس في مرضه ؟* *

أبو بكر الصديق .

عن عائشة ـ رضي الله عنها ـ قالت :

 ( ثقل النبي فقال : أصلى الناس ؟
 قلنا : لا ، هم ينتظرونك . 
قال : ضعوا لي ماء في المخضب ،
 قالت : ففعلنا ،
 فاغتسل فذهب لينوء فأغمي عليه ، 

ثم أفاق فقال : أصلى الناس ؟ قلنا : لا ،
 هم ينتظرونك يا رسول الله ،
 فقال : ضعوا لي ماء في المخضب ، فقعد فاغتسل ،
 ثم ذهب لينوء فأغمي عليه ...

**فأرسل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
إلى أبي بكر بأن يصلي بالناس** ... ) .

**صحيح البخاري ( 687 ) 
ومسلم ( 418 )**

(* *المخضب* *) بكسر الميم ،
 هي الإجانة التي تغسل فيها الثياب .

(* *لينوء* *) أي لينهض بجهد .

** 449. لماذا جاز الإغماء على الأنبياء دون الجنون ؟

**قال النووي :**

 ” جاز عليهم لأنه مرض من الأمراض ،
 بخلاف الجنون فلم يجز عليهم لأنه نقص “ .

**شرح النووي

** 450. كم استمرت مدة مرض النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟**

ثلاثة عشر يوماً ، 
وهذا قول الأكثر .
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*451. هل مات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم شهيداً ؟**

نعم ،
 فقد جمع الله له بين النبوة والشهادة .

**قالت عائشة :**

 ( كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول في مرضه الذي مات فيه :
 يا عائشة ، 
ما أزال أجد ألم الطعام الذي أكلت بخيبر ، 
وهذا أوان وجدت انقطاع أبهري من ذلك السم ) .

**صحيح البخاري* * 

(* *ما أزال أجد ألم الطعام** )
 أي أحس الألم في جوفي بسبب الطعام .

الحديث يشير إلى قصة الشاة المسمومة 
التي وضعتها المرأة اليهودية لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .

**قال ابن مسعود :**

 ( لأن أحلف تسعاً أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قتل قتلاً 
أحبّ إلي من أحلف واحدة أنه لم يقتل ،
 وذلك أن الله اتخذه نبياً واتخذه شهيداً ) .
**
  مسند أحمد ( 1/381 )*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*452. ماذا قال صلى الله عليه وسلم لما حضرته الوفاة ؟**

عن عائشة قالت : 

( دخل عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكر على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم

وأنا مسندته إلى صدري ،

 ومع عبد الرحمن سواك رطب يستن به ، 

فأمده رسول الله بصره فأخذت السواك فقضمته ونفضته وطيبته

 ثم دفعته إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فاستن به ، 

فما رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم استن اسـتناناً قط أحسن منه ،

 فما عدا أن أفرغ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رفع يده أو إصبعه 

ثم قال : في الرفيق الأعلى ثلاثاً ، ثم شخص ،

 وكانت تقول : مات بين حاقنتي وذاقنتي ) .

**صحيح البخاري ( 890 )* *

وعنها قالت : 

( كنت أسمع أنه لن يموت نبي حتى يخير بين الدنيا والأخرى ،

 قالت : فسمعت النبي في مرضه الذي مات فيه وأخذته بحة 

يقول : 

﴿** من يطع الله والرسول فأولئك مع الذين أنعم الله عليهم 

من النبيين والصديقين والشهداء والصالحين 

وحسن أولئك رفيقاً** ﴾ 

فظننت خير حينئذ ) .

**صحيح البخاري ( 4435 )**

(* *فأمده* *) أي مدّ نظره إليه .

(* *في الرفيق الأعلى** ) قيل : الملائكة ،

 وقيل : المذكورون في سورة النساء ، 

**ومعنى كونهم رفيقاً :**

 تعاونهم على طاعة الله وارتفاق بعضهم ببعض .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*453. متى توفي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟**

قال ابن كثير :* *

” ولا خلاف أنه عليه السلام توفي يوم الاثنين “ .

**قال ابن حجر :**

 ” وكانت وفاته يوم الاثنين بلا خلاف من ربيع الأول ،

 وكان يكون إجماعاً “ .

**فتح الباري ( 7/736 )**

وأكثر العلماء على أنه توفي في اليوم الثاني عشر منه .

** 454. كم كان سن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عند ما توفي ؟**

توفي وهو ابن ثلاث وستين سنة .
**
عن أنس رضي الله عنه قال :**

 ( قبض النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو ابن ثلاث وستين ،

 وقبض أبو بكر وهو ابن ثلاث وستين ،

 وقبض عمر وهو ابن ثلاث وستين ) .
**
  صحيح مسلم ( 2348 )**

قال ابن كثير :* *

” وهذا القول هو الأشهر وعليه الأكثر “.
**
  البداية والنهاية ( 5/227 )*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*455. اذكر بعض وصايا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قبل موته ؟**

( الصلاة الصلاة وما ملكت أيمانكم ) .

**سنن ابن ماجه ( 2697 )**

( لا يموتن أحدكم وهو يحسن الظن بالله ) .

**صحيح مسلم ( 2877 )**

( أخرجوا المشركين من جزيرة العرب ).

**صحيح البخاري (3052)
 ومسلم (1637)**

( لعنة الله على اليهود والنصارى 
اتخذوا قبور أنبيائهم مساجد ،
 يحذِّر ما صنعوا ) .

**صحيح البخاري ( 435 ) 
ومسلم ( 531 )**

( اللهم بلغت ثلاث مرات ،
 إنه لم يبق من مبشرات النبوة إلا الرؤيا 
يراها المؤمن الصالح أو تُرى له ،
 ألا وإني نهيت عن القراءة في الركوع والسجود ،
فأما الركوع فعظموا فيه الرب ،
 وأما السجود فأكثروا فيه من الدعاء
 فقمن أن يستجاب لكم ) .  

**صحيح مسلم ( 876 )**

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*456. من الذي قبَّل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد موته ؟**

أبو بكر .

عن عائشة ـ رضي الله عنها ـ : 

( أن أبا بكر قبَّل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد موته ) .

**صحيح البخاري ( 4455 )

** 457. اذكر حال الصحابة بعد وفاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟

**قال ابن رجب :* *

” ولما توفي صلى الله عليه وسلم اضطرب المسلمون ،
 فمنهم من دهش فخولط ،
 ومنهم من أقعد فلم يطق القيام ، 
ومنهم من اعتقل لسانه فلم يطق الكلام ، 
ومنهم من أنكر موته بالكلية “ .

**لطائف المعارف 
**
قال أنس : 

( ما رأيت يوماً كان أقبح ولا أظلم 
من يوم مات فيه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ) .
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*458. هل جُرِّد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
عندما غسلوه أم لا ؟**

لا ، لم يجردوه .

عن عائشة ـ رضي الله عنها ـ قالت : 

( لما أرادوا غسل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قالوا :
 أنجرده من ثيابه كما نجرد موتانا ،
 أو نغسله وعليه ثيابه ،
 فلما اختلفوا ألقى الله عليهم النوم
 حتى ما فيهم رجل إلا وذقنه في صدره ، 
فكلمهم مكلم من ناحية البيت لا يدرون من هو ؟ 
أن اغسلوا رسول الله وعليه ثيابه 
وغسلوه وعليه قميصه ) .

**رواه أبو داود ( 3141 )

**قال الصنعاني :* *

” وفي هذه القصة دلالة على أنه ليس كغيره من الموتى “ .

**سبل السلام ( 2/93 )**

 459. متى غُسِّل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟**

غُسِّل يوم الثلاثاء ،
 وذلك بعد وفاته بيوم .

لأنهم انشغلوا ببيعة الصديق 
بقية يوم الاثنين وبعض يوم الثلاثاء .

** 460. من الذي تولى غسل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟**

علي بن أبي طالب ، والفضل بن العباس ،
 وقُثَم بن العباس ، وأسامة بن زيد .
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*461. كيف كفن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟**

كفن في ثلاثة أثواب بيض سحولية .

**عن عائشة ـ رضي الله عنها ـ قالت :**

 ( كُفِّن في ثلاثة أثواب بيض سحولية ) .

**صحيح البخاري* *

(* *سحولية* *) نسبة إلى سحول ، وهي قرية باليمن .

** 462. كيف صلى الناس على الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟**

صلى الناس عليه أرسالاً أرسالاً ،
 يدخلون من باب فيصلون عليه ثم يخرجون من الباب الآخر
 لا يؤمهم أحد .

**قال ابن كثير :**

 ” وهذا الصنيع ، وهو صلاتهم عليه فرادى
 لم يؤمهم أحد عليه أمر مجمع عليه
 لا خلاف فيه “ .

**               البداية والنهاية ( 5/232 )*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*463. أين دفن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟
**
في حجرة عائشة .

فقد اختلف المسلمون أين يدفن ،
 فجاء أبو بكر وحسم الخلاف
 بما سمعه من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

**فقد قال : 
سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : 
**
( ما قبض الله نبياً إلا في الموضع الذي يحب أن يدفن فيه  )

 ودفنوه في موضع فراشه . 

**سنن الترمذي ( 1018 )
**
قال ابن كثير : 
**
” قد علم بالتواتر أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم دفن في حجرة عائشة
 التي كانت تختص بها .... 
ثم دفن فيها أبو بكر ثم عمر ) .

**البداية والنهاية ( 5/238 )*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*464. اذكر بعض خصائص الأنبياء فيما يتعلق بالوفاة ؟**

* يقبرون حيث يموتون . 
   للحديث السابق .

* التخيير عند الموت .
وسبق الدليل على ذلك .

* أحياء في قبورهم .

 قال صلى الله عليه وسلم :

 (* *الأنبياء أحياء في قبورهم** ) . 

* لا تأكل الأرض أجسادهم .

قال صلى الله عليه وسلم :

 (* *إن الله حرم على الأرض أن تأكل أجساد الأنبياء* *) . 
**
سنن أبي داود ( 1047 )*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*465. متى دفن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟

ليلة الأربعاء .

عن عائشة ـ رضي الله عنها ـ قالت :

 ( توفي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم الاثنين ،
 ودفن ليلة الأربعاء ) .

 مسند أحمد 

وعنها قالت :

 ( ما علمنا بدفن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 حتى سمعنا صوت المساحي من جوف الليل 
من ليلة الأربعاء ) .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*زوجات الرسول* 

*466. عن كم زوجة توفي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟
 وما أسماؤهن ؟*

*قال ابن القيم :**

 ” ولا خلاف أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم توفي عن تسع “ .

وأسمائهن :

عائشة ، وحفصة ، وسودة ،
 وزينب بنت جحش ، وأم سلمة ، وأم حبيبة ، 
وميمونة ، وجويرية ، وصفية .

**شرح النووي ( 10/47 )

**467. من من زوجاته توفيت قبله ؟**

خديجة بنت خويلد ، وزينب بنت خزيمة .

**468. من هي أول زوجة تزوجها ؟**

خديجة بنت خويلد .

** 469. من هي التي تزوجها بكراً ؟**

عائشة .

** 470. من هي التي لم يتزوج عليها حتى ماتت ؟**

خديجة بنت خويلد .

** 471. من هي التي وهبت يومها لعائشة ؟**

سودة بنت زمعة .
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*472. من هي التي نزلت براءتها من فوق سبع سموات ؟**

عائشة .

**473. من هي التي طلقها وراجعها 
وقال جبريل : ( إنها صوامة قوامة ) ؟**

حفصة بنت عمر .

** 474. من هي التي كانت تلقب بأم المساكين ؟**

زينب بنت خزيمة .

** 475. من أول نسائه لحوقاً به بعد وفاته ؟**

زينب بنت جحش ، ماتت سنة 20 ﻫ .

** 476. من آخر نسائه موتاً ؟**

أم سلمة عام ( 62 ﻫ ) .

** 477. من هي التي كانت تفخر وتقول :
 ( زوجني الله من فوق سبع سموات ) ؟* *

زينب بنت جحش .

**************************
**أخوكم
سليمان بن محمد اللهيميد
السعودية / رفحاء

**الأنوار في سيرة النبي المختار*


*http://www.saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=94&book=2199*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*مختصر زاد المعاد*

* الإمام محمد بن عبدالوهاب*
رحمه الله تعالى رحمة واسعة

http://www.saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=94&book=6351

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*مختصر سيرة الرسول

 صلى الله عليه وسلم*


*الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب

** رحمه الله تعالى*




* http://www.saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=94&book=1955*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الجامع الصحيح
 للسيرة النبوية


المؤلف:
 سعد المرصفي

http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=10427
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*من عاملَ اللهَ لم تَخْسَرْ تِجَارَتُهُ = 
 وكلُّ قلبٍ خَرابٍ بالتُّقَى عَمَرَهْ

وما تصلي على المختار واحدة =
 إلا عليك يصلي ربه عشرَهْ

فاغنم صلاتك يا هذا عليه تفز =
 بالربح عند إلهٍ فازَ من شكرَهْ
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*تمَّ الكلامُ وربُّنا محمودُ

ولهُ المكارمُ والعُلا والجودُ

وعلى النبيِ محمدٍ صلواتُهُ

 ما ناحَ قُمْريٌّ وأورقَ عُودُ 		*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أم أروى المكية

صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*شكرا لمروركم*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وما منحَ اللهُ الخليقةَ بهجةً

  بأجملَ من رُوحِ الحبيبِ وأرحَما

 نبيٌّ تهادى النورُ من طلَعاتِهِ

 هنيئًا لِمن صلّى عليهِ وسلّما                 *

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ومما يزيدُ القلبَ أنسًا وبهجةً

 صلاتي وتسليمي على خيرِ مرسلِ 

فصلِّ وسلِّم يا إلهي على الذي

 جرى حبُّه في كل عرقٍ ومفصلِ*


 ✨ .. ﷺ .. ✨

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الشاعر البردوني يمدح صحابة النبي الكريم
رضوان الله عليهم

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*كيف لو رأيت النبي 
صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ 

لفضيلة الشيخ
 أ.د. لُطف الله بن مُلا عبد العظيم خوجه

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=370513*

----------


## طويلب علم مبتدىء

خير الهدي هدي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
للرفع _رفع الله قدركم
القدوة والنبراس المختار  ,إمام الحامدين والشاكرين, لدلك فسيرته مَعين لا ينضب ونور تام مكمل باقي ما بقيت هده الدنيا ,جعلها الله تعالى _بعد كتابه وكلماته سبحانه _ المرجع الاول والاكثر نفعا لعباده تبارك وتعالى .
صلى الله وسلم وبارك على رسوله ومصطفاه وخيرته من خلقه سيدنا محمد الرسول الكريم   , ورضي الله عن اله وصحبه وحزبه  والتابعين ومن تبعهم .

----------


## طويلب علم مبتدىء

السلام عليك ايها النبي ورحمة الله وبركاته
من صلى على محمد غُفرت دنوبه , وكان قريبا من مجلسه يوم القيامة
صلوات الله وسلامه على سيدنا محمد خاتم الانبياء والمرسلين وعلى اله وصحبه ومن سار على نهجه الى يوم الدين

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*شكرا لمرورك أستاذ طويلب*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## طويلب علم مبتدىء

إن الرسولَ لَنور يُستضاء به
مهند من سيوف الله مسلولُ

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وارض اللهم عن اله وصحبه

----------


## طويلب علم مبتدىء

صلوات الله تعالى وسلامه عليه
مما قاله في السنة الاخيرة  قبل وفاته : (عبد خيره الله بين زهرة الدنيا وبين ما عند الله , فاختار ما عند الله)

في آخر خطبة له بين الصحابة قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : (إني فرطكم , وإني شهيد عليكم وإني والله لأنظر إلى حوضي الآن , وإني أُعطيت مفاتيح خزائن الأرض او مفاتيح الأرض , وإني والله ! ما أخاف عليكم أن تشركوا بعدي , ولكني أخاف عليكم أن تنافسوا فيها ) .


 ..

----------


## طويلب علم مبتدىء

"كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يمتاز من مال خَلقه وكمال خٌلُقه بما لا يحيط بوصفه البيان , وكان من أثره أن القلوب فاضَت بإجلاله , والرجال تفانوا في حياطته وإكباره , بما لا تعرف الدنيا لرجل غيره"

صلى الله عليه وسلم ورضي الله عن اله وصحبه .

----------


## طويلب علم مبتدىء

سُئلَت عائشة رضي الله عنها عن خُلٌق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالت : (كانَ خٌلُقه القرآن)
[ البخاري، مسلم، الترمذي، النسائي، أبي داود، ابن ماجة، مالك، الدارمي، أحمد ].

----------


## طويلب علم مبتدىء

قال أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه : ما مسستُ حريرا ولا ديباجا أَليَن من كف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم, ولا شممتُ ريحا قط أو عرفا قط , وفي رواية : ما شممتُ عنبرا قط ولا مِسكا ولا شيئا , أطيب من ريح أو عرف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ,
 وقال رضي الله عنه : كأن عرقه اللؤلؤ .

(صحيح البخاري _503 / 1) صحيح مسلم (2 / 257)

----------


## طويلب علم مبتدىء

من ضمن المٌصنفات والكتب التي يُستفاد ويؤخذ منها في السيرة النبوية _ على صاحبها افضل صلاة وأزكى السلام _
 (زاد المعاد في هدي خير العباد) شمس الدين أبو عبد الله حمد بن بكر بن ايوب المعروف بابن القيم (691 _751) المطبعة المصرية الطبعة الاولى ( 1347 _ 1928)

 (إخبار الكرام بأخبار المسجد الحرام)
شهاب الدين أحمد بن محمد الأسدي المكي (م 1066) المطبعة السلفية بنارس الهند (1396 ه / 1976)

أحسن الله إليكم

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وإياكم أستاذ طويلب
وشكرا لمرورك الطيب*

----------


## طويلب علم مبتدىء

كان مسكَنه صلى الله عليه وسلم  أعدلُ المَساكن وأوسطها وأنفعها , وأقلها حرا وبردا.



 تقول أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها : إن كنا لننظر إلى الهلال ثلاثة أهلة في شهرين وما أوقِدت في أبيات رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نار .
, فقال لها عروة : ما كان يُعيشكم ؟ قالت : التمر والماء .

 وهذا من شرف امهات المؤمنين رضي الله عنهن  و من نبلهن , أنهن كن يفضلن ويخترن ما يريده الله ورسوله على سواهما من الدنيا .

----------


## طويلب علم مبتدىء

أثابكم الله تعالى

أحسَن الله إليكم

----------


## طويلب علم مبتدىء

السلام عليك أيها النبي ورحمة الله وبركاته

للرفع _ رفع الله قدركم

----------


## طويلب علم مبتدىء

جاء في حديث ابي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه  عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( إياكم والجلوس في الطرقات , قالوا : يا رسول الله مالنا بٌد من مجالسنا نتحدث فيها , قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم , فإدا أبيتم إلا المجلس فأعطوا الطريق حقه , قالوا وما حقه ؟ قال : غض البصر , وكف الأدى , ورد السلام , والأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر ).



 حرص حبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم على بيان كل خير تحتاجه أمته , وحدر من كل شر قد يضر بأمته , ودين الإسلام شامل لجميع مناحي الحياة , فقد عٌني بصغير الأمور وكبيرها .



من الأمور التي حدر منها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الجلوس في الطرقات , ودلك لما يترتب على الجلوس فيها من أضرار على الجالس والمارة .
يدخل في هدا التحدير التجمع والتجمهر في الطرقات بلا حاجة , واللعب في الطرقات .
يشترط لإباحة الجلوس في الطريق أن يلتزم بآدابه التي بينها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .

----------


## طويلب علم مبتدىء

*اللهم صل على الحبيب محمد وعلى اله وصحبه ومن سار على نهجه وسلم تسليما كثيرا*

----------


## طويلب علم مبتدىء

كان من أخص أصحابه رضي الله عنهم , ابي بكر الصديق والفاروق عمر بن الخطاب , كان كثيرا ما  يقول   :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  : (دهبتُ أنا وابو بكر وعمر , وخرجتُ انا وابو بكر وعمر ...)

 فالصلاة والسلام على من بعثه الله تعالى وأنزل عليه الكتاب ليكون للعالَمين نديرا
الصلاة والسلام على المبعوث رحمة للعالَمين رسول الله محمد , ورضي الله عن آله وصحبه .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*شكرا لمروركم الطيب أستاذ طويلب*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------

